# Grims Rig!



## Unknownm

Grim has got everything running Stating from this post

*Thank you* to everyone that has Donated to grim. He really does *thank you* alot!!. Me and shifty and others *thank you* for donating ocn users!


----------



## pheoxs

Looking good so far, its great what you guys are doing for him, I wish i could help though







no paypal


----------



## Grim

have a PSU man ^_^

GPU + CPU tis all thats needed
heck. I'd even continue using my Trident Graph card if you guys couldnt help me out ^_^


----------



## calvin924597

Krunk has the CPU, a Venice @2.7ghz.


----------



## calvin924597

Pook has 1gb of DDR500 ram too.

EDIT: Man, Grim's gonna have a nice rig!


----------



## Unknownm

Ye srry I was just updating something with a friend. I just added what I know from Pms!


----------



## shifty22123

GPU fast on the way


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
GPU fast on the way

























dd... did.. did you really do it man?

:|. do my eyes decieve me?


----------



## Xerasyte

You can feel the love can't you.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *calvin924597* 
Pook has 1gb of DDR500 ram too.

EDIT: Man, Grim's gonna have a nice rig!


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 























dd... did.. did you really do it man?

:|. do my eyes decieve me?

Well...I decided to go for something else! Here comes the grand Finale

GRIMS NEW GPU


----------



## pow3rtr1p

I'll donate my Zalman 7700-Cu so he can OC that thing like the best it should be


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


I'll donate my Zalman 7700-Cu so he can OC that thing like the best it should be










Pm me


----------



## pheoxs

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Well...I decided to go for something else! Here comes the grand Finale

GRIMS NEW GPU


Seriously? Thats AWESOME! congrats Grim!!!!


----------



## Campin Carl

Its just like Christmas!


----------



## shifty22123

Yeah...had to take out some of my own money, but I figure it's for a good cause! Congrats Grim


----------



## Peroxide

Someone should pitch in and get him a webcam so he can hook it up to his current rig and he can see the smile on his face as he puts together his new one.


----------



## Grim

to alll of you!!!!!

I love this this place, and I appreciate EVERY bit of this SOO MUCh,
I really cant express with words

*you'd have to see me dancing around the room*


----------



## NamelessMC

Hey! That's not fair! I want to get in on this. What do we have so far? I have an 80mm fan and some other junk lying around. Let me find out what I can get too.

Someone get me some contact information so I can send some spare parts too.


----------



## Unknownm

That would be very cool!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Do you need a good mouse and keyboard, too?

Cuz I got a Z-Board and a Microsoft Laser 6000 just sitting around collecting dust...

Let me know.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Do you need a good mouse and keyboard, too?

Cuz I got a Z-Board and a Microsoft Laser 6000 just sitting around collecting dust...

Let me know.


Pmed!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NamelessMC*


Hey! That's not fair! I want to get in on this. What do we have so far? I have an 80mm fan and some other junk lying around. Let me find out what I can get too.

Someone get me some contact information so I can send some spare parts too.


Pmed!


----------



## NamelessMC

What kind of case is this going into? The one he has or is something else getting cooked up?


----------



## reberto

i might be able to shell out $30 on an audigy se if the neo4 has crappy onboard


----------



## pow3rtr1p

neo4 has the better onboard chip, the Realtek AC'97 I would buy him a sound card, but I don't even have one myself, so nope


----------



## iandh

I was googling around for info on MicroATX boards and stumbled into this thread, I've got a Zalman vf700-AlCu LED that is near brand new I'll throw in for the X1600... I've been trying to sell in on a few forums but nobody seems to want it. I got it on newegg a couple weeks ago but then my X800XL died a few days later and I picked up up an ASUS x1950pro. I was gonna toss it but heck, I'll pitch it in on this. PM me Unknownm...


----------



## NamelessMC

lol That Z Board would've been an upgrade for me, what other spare crap ya got lying around powertrip? if there's no decent case, i'll go halfers with someone to get him a nice ATX mid tower


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Well, I had my Z-Board up for sale, but no one seemed interested, so I figured I'd help out


----------



## thehybridpyro

i have a 40 gig lappy harddrive i can donate, will need the adaptor tho,
and ill unlock my old Xbox HDD if you want that for whatever


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


I was googling around for info on MicroATX boards and stumbled into this thread, I've got a Zalman vf700-AlCu LED that is near brand new I'll throw in for the X1600... I've been trying to sell in on a few forums but nobody seems to want it. I got it on newegg a couple weeks ago but then my X800XL died a few days later and I picked up up an ASUS x1950pro. I was gonna toss it but heck, I'll pitch it in on this. PM me Unknownm...


I can't. there is no Pm box to pm you!


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thehybridpyro*


and ill unlock my old Xbox HDD if you want that for whatever


TY MUCH MAN!























One of my HDDS are dying


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NamelessMC*


i'll go halfers with someone to get him a nice ATX mid tower



WHATEVER you get lolz









I have my stuff chucked up in this AT case :|


----------



## eraser_ta

grats man wish i coulda helped ya out but all my old hardware i had after i upgraded went into another computer for my wife lol


----------



## thehybridpyro

the lappy HDD adaptor is like less than $10 ill go get one tomorrow

who do i send these to?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thehybridpyro*


the lappy HDD adaptor is like less than $10 ill go get one tomorrow

who do i send these to?


pmed


----------



## iandh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


I can't. there is no Pm box to pm you!


Hmmm, cause I just signed up? I searched around but haven't found any info yet. I just enabled receive email from members...


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


Hmmm, cause I just signed up? I searched around but haven't found any info yet. I just enabled receive email from members...


Yea, when you first join you have to wait for a while to get PMs for normal users

Anyways, do you have msn. Can I add you to take about this stuff!


----------



## NamelessMC

Okay it's decided, he doesn't have a case, who wants to go halfers on a case for him?


----------



## b3ar

I have no hardware, but I do have some games that I don't play anymore. What kind of gamer are you, Grim?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NamelessMC*


Okay it's decided, he doesn't have a case, who wants to go halfers on a case for him?


Also keep in mind it's weight! The less weight the less the shipping will be


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NamelessMC*


Okay it's decided, he doesn't have a case, who wants to go halfers on a case for him?


well, when I ship this motherboard I will see how much money I have left!


----------



## Peroxide

http://www.overclock.net/sale/174469...ea-market.html

May help, $50 for a case + 380w PS and $20 for an Sound Blaster Audigy SE.


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Funny that his rig is going to be better than Peroxide's and he's still donating, haha.


----------



## NamelessMC

That looks like Micro ATX. I was considering this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16811147068


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Funny that his rig is going to be better than Peroxide's and he's still donating, haha.


yea, but Grims should have a good rig.!


----------



## Campin Carl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Funny that his rig is going to be better than Peroxide's and he's still donating, haha.


I think its the spirit of giving.


----------



## Grim

TY YOU GUYS SOOOO MUCH.
I cant discribe how overjoyed I am! (words cant convey it properly, neither can thse crzy emoticons)






















,
THANK YOU, EVERYONE.
All this was started by Unknownm








I cant believe this is happening. this is just... amazing.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


I have no hardware, but I do have some games that I don't play anymore. What kind of gamer are you, Grim?



oh, I play FPS games mostly.
But I like RTS and racers too ^_^

FAv is CS:S - only played it a lil though.


----------



## NamelessMC

The points he scores might nominate him for our second doner receiver


----------



## Peroxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Funny that his rig is going to be better than Peroxide's and he's still donating, haha.


Blah, not donating, just trying to lend a helping hand in anyway I can.

Not like I couldn't have a better rig, but I just never get around to it.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pow3rtr1p*


Funny that his rig is going to be better than Peroxide's and he's still donating, haha.


MAJORLY appreciated man.
I spoke to him and he explained his stance, but suffice to say, I REALLY RAELLYREALLY appreciate this guys

*tear*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The case*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147068http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147068http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811147068


oh man!























Thats a beut.!
A matter of fact, once it cools, WHATEVER is cheapest for you dudes














.

I'm just so overjoyed right now.


----------



## Unknownm

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 21 (17 members and 4 guests)*
Unknownm, AtoMicMoNkEy15, b3ar, bdattilo, Campin Carl, dpawl31, Grim, iandh, jcbzhnsr1, jrs, Lelin, NamelessMC, pow3rtr1p, r3tard, SAVAGE!!!, thehybridpyro, UberN00B

WOH!


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 21 (17 members and 4 guests)*
Unknownm, AtoMicMoNkEy15, b3ar, bdattilo, Campin Carl, dpawl31, Grim, iandh, jcbzhnsr1, jrs, Lelin, NamelessMC, pow3rtr1p, r3tard, SAVAGE!!!, thehybridpyro, UberN00B

WOH!


Darn...it missed me


----------



## iandh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Yea, when you first join you have to wait for a while to get PMs for normal users

Anyways, do you have msn. Can I add you to take about this stuff!


ianh (at) eddyco (dot) com


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Darn...it missed me










what you talking about

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 22 (17 members and 4 guests)*
Unknownm, Shifty22123, AtoMicMoNkEy15, b3ar, bdattilo, Campin Carl, dpawl31, Grim, iandh, jcbzhnsr1, jrs, Lelin, NamelessMC, pow3rtr1p, r3tard, SAVAGE!!!, thehybridpyro, UberN00B


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

need some delta fans? Noisy but they push 190 cfm...


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


ianh (at) eddyco (dot) com


thanks I just sent a email


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

Not sure how much to ship, but, if interested, I have an old school HydroCool 200 water cooling kkit (external with quick disconnects. The waterbloc is an oder swiftech blue anodized, TEC ready setup. Let me now. Heres a pic...


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*














































TY YOU GUYS SOOOO MUCH.
I cant discribe how overjoyed I am! (words cant convey it properly, neither can thse crzy emoticons)






















,
THANK YOU, EVERYONE.
All this was started by Unknownm








I cant believe this is happening. this is just... amazing.

oh, I play FPS games mostly.
But I like RTS and racers too ^_^

FAv is CS:S - only played it a lil though.










[sifts through a pile of crap...]

I think you need to play F.E.A.R., if you haven't already. Irie?


----------



## iandh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


thanks I just sent a email


msn is iandh, just made a new one since I can't even remember what email I used.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcbzhnsr1*


need some delta fans? Noisy but they push 190 cfm...



SURE SURE! ^_^

I'll be oclocking along side you guys away way!

I love you guys, TY TY TY TY TY!!!


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


[sifts through a pile of crap...]

I think you need to play F.E.A.R., if you haven't already. Irie?


wohoo!!!









no, Ive never even seen the game in real life!

I wonder if my OCN rig to be.. can play it ^_^


----------



## Unknownm

K well guys, just wiat on the Pms

Me and grim and few other people are thinkign about few thigns!!

So just hold on the address for now!


----------



## iandh

I will also donate a copy of Doom 3 if you haven't played it before, that should run pretty well on the X1600


----------



## H3||scr3am

wow, all this and now on water,i c how tight of a community u guy r, very nice, i hope i can donate 2 someday


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


wohoo!!!









no, Ive never even seen the game in real life!

I wonder if my OCN rig to be.. can play it ^_^


I guess you'll find out. It's yours.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


I will also donate a copy of Doom 3 if you haven't played it before, that should run pretty well on the X1600











I just hope that the CPU wont bottle neck









Thanks man, this is just... sooo awsome.
I cant .. stop saying it.


----------



## Unknownm

NEW PLAN!

Guys that are donating Cooling. The cooling parts are going to be sent to someone else so he can put the fan's on and the water cooling







so when it's all shiped, he can just put it together!


----------



## RADEON

Hey Grim, you gotta get that bad boy folding once you got it going. I'd be a great way to give back to the community.







Who knows? One of us'll might get cancer and Grim's rig will find the cure.


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jcbzhnsr1*


Not sure how much to ship, but, if interested, I have an old school HydroCool 200 water cooling kkit (external with quick disconnects. The waterbloc is an oder swiftech blue anodized, TEC ready setup. Let me now. Heres a pic...










I think he might have just crapped his pants RIGHT when he saw that


----------



## NamelessMC

I'll handle installation of cooling as I'm ordering the case. Just have to figure out how we're going to pay the shipping on said case lol. We'll figure something out.

Contact me with any cooling you have.


----------



## iandh

I'll put five bucks in on final system shipping...

edit: Teaser pic


----------



## grunion

I see you have a HDD but I have several SATA and PATA drives I can free up.
Lemme know.


----------



## Unknownm

K all hardware, with motherboard's CPU etc beening shiped to me so I can ship them in just one box!


----------



## NamelessMC

Guys, we're currently trying to figure out how to ship this out to him the most efficient way. Unknownm is in Canada, I'm in the States and we're trying to find the most efficient shipping method.


----------



## Unknownm

K paypal money donations go heree

[email protected]


----------



## eraser_ta

man o man 8 pages already lol, its gunna be a nice pc though


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


I think he might have just crapped his pants RIGHT when he saw that


























no FAIR!









*looks for secret hidden camera*








no CRAP!

This is amazing, I'm so busy talking to my organizers though







p

TY EVERYONE< FOR EVERYTHING!!!!!
I LOVE YOU!
I LOVE OC!












































and I'll never leave


----------



## Unknownm

Check Pm's People

The CPU, Ram, Motherboard, VGA, Vga cooler, Audio card

is beening sent to me so I can send it in one package. If you already sent the package to grim with that addres, than don't worrie about it!


----------



## Campin Carl

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eraser_ta*


man o man 8 pages already lol, its gunna be a nice pc though










Whats even better is that there are still people in the world that there's still people who care in the world.


----------



## iandh

$5 PP sent, Unknownm, email me your address so I can ship the cooler and game out tomorrow...


----------



## NamelessMC

The donations Paypal is under me, so if you don't have parts but want to put a dollar or two contact me. Whatever I get will be withdrawn and sent to Unknownm in a money order.

We're $5 short of having enough to get him his case.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


$5 PP sent, Unknownm, email me your address so I can ship the cooler and game out tomorrow...


K sent!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Check Pm's People

The CPU, Ram, Motherboard, VGA, Vga cooler, Audio card

is beening sent to me so I can send it in one package. If you already sent the package to grim with that addres, than don't worrie about it!


Check your PM's PEOPLE OR EMAILS!


----------



## iandh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


K sent!


I'll throw doom3 in the same box if it's cool, that way it can go along with the whole deal, it really wouldn't be worth it for me to ship it seperately by itself.

Also, I've got a spare tube of Artic cooling AS5 if you want it for mounting the gpu and cpu coolers... lmk


----------



## shifty22123

The x1600 will take too long to get to unknownM! So I'm sending my Evga 6600GT GDDR3 instead! Sorry for the change you guys! Will the cooling still fit?


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *iandh*


I'll throw doom3 in the same box if it's cool, that way it can go along with the whole deal, it really wouldn't be worth it for me to ship it seperately by itself.

Also, I've got a spare tube of Artic cooling AS5 if you want it for mounting the gpu and cpu coolers... lmk


That would help a lot, I was gonna throw a tube in but I can't find my spare tube.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


The x1600 will take too long to get to unknownM! So I'm sending my Evga 6600GT GDDR3 instead! Sorry for the change you guys! Will the cooling still fit?


I'm sure i'll find Away to make it fit, just send the card with the stock cooler for now!


----------



## iandh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


The x1600 will take too long to get to unknownM! So I'm sending my Evga 6600GT GDDR3 instead! Sorry for the change you guys! Will the cooling still fit?


Affirmative. That Zalman will mount to darn near anything...

I loved my 6600GT... it was a heck of a card!


----------



## shifty22123

Apparently the 6600gt is faster in games

Link


----------



## grunion

$5 Sent..Great thing you all are doing


----------



## Unknownm

*Does everyone have the Pm's?!

I want to make sure, if your shipping a CPU / Motherboard / Ram / VGA / VGA Cooler

Please PM me! we have a new address*


----------



## grunion

Who do I PM about a SATA drive?

SRY for DP but I don't want it to get overlooked.


----------



## iandh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Apparently the 6600gt is faster in games

Link


I had mine when doom3 first came out and it ran it like a champ... 30-50fps with settings pretty high at 1280x1024...

Unknownm, email me the new address, or MSN iandh


----------



## Boris4ka

Wow, people donating computer parts to build a computer for a guy they don't know in real life. This has got to be the nicest forum I've ever been on.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Who do I PM about a SATA drive?

SRY for DP but I don't want it to get overlooked.


Talk to

NamelessMC

He's dealing with the case stuff, meaning the harddrive and anything that's going inside the case where it can't damge stuff


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Boris4ka*


Wow, people donating computer parts to build a computer for a guy they don't know in real life. This has got to be the nicest forum I've ever been on.


Believe it


----------



## PeDrO305

Wow, this is awesome !!!









Congrats Grim !









This is truly an amazing thing you guys are doing!









Is there anything else that's needed ? I have alot of old hardware lying around, but half of it doesn't work, or isn't compatible with Grim's new rig.

Edit: I have an old 400w PSU lying around, if you don't allready have one.


----------



## NamelessMC

a PSU would help.

Guys, any parts that directly bolt into the case and can handle shipping with the case are going to me:
Case fans, case cooling, drives (DVD drive, burners), water cooling (if applicable), hard drives, power supply

Everything else that requires a lot of static protection goes to Unknownm


----------



## Unknownm

ok!

For items that are to big and can be inside the case. PM " namelessMC "

For items that are small and fit on the motherboard. PM " unknownm "


----------



## eraser_ta

i have some anti static buble wrap u need any unknownm?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eraser_ta*


i have some anti static buble wrap u need any unknownm?


yes please do, anywould be very help full!.. Pmed!


----------



## eraser_ta

o btw there bag type too, and how many?

edit: there 6 x 12 i think


----------



## Unknownm

I think this is the Biggest donation thread I ever shaw on OCN!. WOW man!

Thank you all for donating!


----------



## NamelessMC

Grunion is sending an SATA hard drive (Either a barracuda .7 120g or a Maxtor Diamondmax 7200 160gb SATA) to me

iandh is sending 1 tube of AS5, a copy of doom 3 and a VF700 vga cooler


----------



## PeDrO305

Well, I have an Ultra 400w PSU... Only problem is I took it out of my second rig because it was probably the culprit of burning out my mobo.









I'm afraid it will have the same effect on grims rig.









PM me with the details.


----------



## NamelessMC

Well if it was giving you problems, I'd hate to take him from the frying pan into the fryer if you know what I mean. lol

Maybe you could try RMA'ing it and donating the replacement? lol


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Boris4ka* 
Wow, people donating computer parts to build a computer for a guy they don't know in real life. This has got to be the nicest forum I've ever been on.

TELL ME ABOUT IT!
















I've been saying this over and over, I've been to many a forum ,and i REALLY DON THINK , that there's ANY other community, that is just.. this helpfull, and wonderfull..

REPS TO EVERYONE , both doners, and well wishers









And PLEASE, GIVE REPS to the people who made this possible
















ESP Unknown, SHIFTY, and NAmelessMC







PLEASE. they SOOO deserve it.


----------



## eraser_ta

GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and how many bags do u think u will need Unkonwnm?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eraser_ta* 
GROUP HUG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

and how many bags do u think u will need Unkonwnm?

how much you can donate, most = better..

I already sent you the PM!


----------



## reberto

I must say OCN, this is truly amazing


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
I must say OCN, this is truly amazing

yes, I never saw this once before!


----------



## NamelessMC

Yeah it's pretty amazing. We could do something like this every 1-2 months.

So far we have- CPU, motherboard, video-card, video-card cooling, CPU cooling, hard-drive, Zboard keyboard and microsoft 6000 laser mouse. I'm putting $20 toward the case and we already have another 5$ toward that.

Might end up sending him a sweet rig with watercooling if that other guy comes through.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *reberto* 
I must say OCN, this is truly amazing

I really want to study into this place.

At atmosphere exists here, its truly amazing, and It was.. designed that way I think..

everyone is just.. truly, always chirpy.

I've never seen it ANYWHERE..

GUys..






























For the build, I never DREAM this would happen to me. Spend soo much time of my days, dreaming about such rigs.
AND THEN!







way'da know. my friends at OCN, help me out


----------



## iandh

NamelessMC, does the case you are getting take a 120mm? I've got a really nice Scythe S-flex sitting here that I can't use.

Also, since we are both in so-cal, if I ship to you could you just throw Doom3 and the the vf700/AS5 inside the case? It would cut my shipping bigtime and reduce the amount of arriving packages that Unknownm has to worry about. I don't think it will increase shipping any for you...


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandh* 
NamelessMC, does the case you are getting take a 120mm? I've got a really nice Scythe S-flex sitting here that I can't use.

Also, since we are both in so-cal, if I ship to you could you just throw Doom3 and the the vf700/AS5 inside the case? It would cut my shipping bigtime and reduce the amount of arriving packages that Unknownm has to worry about. I don't think it will increase shipping any for you...

BTW, don't ship the fan. we got like lots of them just ship the AS5 adn the cooler to me


----------



## eraser_ta

hmm thats gives me a idea *starts thinking and black smoke starts rolling* i could send the bags to shifty since he gunna be sending to unknownm anyway isnt he? that way shifty can pre package the graphics card in the bubble wrap


----------



## NamelessMC

A 120 would be really nice. I mean we have an 80, but I could side mount the 120. If you are, ship the 120 with doom 3 and the VGA cooler.


----------



## splat00n

wow why is he getting these free machine? how old are you grim?


----------



## beret9987

If I can help in any way, give me a shout also! I'm totally willing to scrounge around for some parts. I might have an extra IDE hard drive I can give..


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eraser_ta* 
hmm thats gives me a idea *starts thinking and black smoke starts rolling* i could send the bags to shifty since he gunna be sending to unknownm anyway isnt he? that way shifty can pre package the graphics card in the bubble wrap

it's alright, just send me the bags, Shifty's got it covered!


----------



## pow3rtr1p

Quote:


Originally Posted by *splat00n* 
wow why is he getting these free machine? how old are you grim?

He's getting the rig because he's a loyal member with the worst equipment imaginable, and it just isn't fair. We all have crap sitting around we don't use, and we figured it might as well go to a cause where someone can truly appreciate it.


----------



## iandh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
A 120 would be really nice. I mean we have an 80, but I could side mount the 120. If you are, ship the 120 with doom 3 and the VGA cooler.

So then it is cool if I just ship it all to you? fan, vga cooler, doom3, as5?

Unkownm said you guys don't need the fan, I just thought it would be cool because it's is a pretty high end 120...


----------



## sepheronx

I got an old Cd Burner (missing front plate sort of, but works 100%) and a DVD drive if your interested!

Both are Light on drives, and come with free OEM of Nero CD Burning program.

+ I got Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter (first) that I can give too.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandh* 
So then it is cool if I just ship it all to you? fan, vga cooler, doom3, as5?

Unkownm said you guys don't need the fan, I just thought it would be cool because it's is a pretty high end 120...

yea, Grim said we didn't need but than MC told me we do so he's knows becuase he's building the casse! lol so just listin to him if you have fans or something for the case


----------



## Unknownm

well I'm off to bed guys, Please PM if you have stuff for me. I'll give my address tomrrow!


----------



## Unknownm

email if you don't want to use Pm's

[email protected]








PYCE!


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sepheronx* 
I got an old Cd Burner (missing front plate sort of, but works 100%) and a DVD drive if your interested!

Both are Light on drives, and come with free OEM of Nero CD Burning program.

+ I got Ghost Recon Advanced Warfighter (first) that I can give too.


THATS AWSOME MAN!

MY 4x CD burner is dying anyway - (have to slap it a few times for it to stop spoling CDs







)
that would be REALLY awsome.

I hope GR can be played in the OCN gift rig to be ^_^


----------



## noshibby

alright unknownm i just paypal'd you all my money that i had in my paypal account its not much but it may help (a whole 3.64 cad)


----------



## iandh

Ok, shipping all items to NamelessMC in the morning...


----------



## sepheronx

Oh yeah, it should play no problem. If the other guy can just give you the ram coolers, I got a Zalman CU 700 LED (full copper) edition that I can give too. Just needs some lapping done to the core as it still has markings from previous arctic silver 5.

The cd burners max speed is 52x. So hope it helps.

Also, if your careful, you can mod that x1600, get more voltage in it, and overclock it farther.

I would give you my old Fortron 400 PSU, but it is dead, and NCIX will not replace it for me. If someone can take it, and send it to Fortron for me, then you can have it.

I will look around for more stuff.

As for speakers, I will ask my friend tomorrow, he has this 2.1 surround sound speaker set thats pretty good, and I can probably get it off of him.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noshibby* 
alright unknownm i just paypal'd you all my money that i had in my paypal account its not much but it may help (a whole 3.64 cad)

well it's not my paypal, but it helps thanks you!.

If you want to help me with money, send money over if your shipping to me


----------



## TheLaughingMan

Wow...all I can say is...wow.







OCN FTW.









Grim, you are one lucky mofo, lol. From what I remember of you, you are very vocal of your opinions (mostly about Microsoft, but who isn't?







), but you seem to be one cool cat none-the-less. This world would be kind of dull without people like you. Plus...if anyone needed help with building a better rig, it was you. Like you, I was forced to use very obsolete hardware forever before I could afford a better rig.

I haven't been on OCN that long, compared to some. Regardless, I am honored to be a part of this forum. It is a great thing when we, as human-beings, are able to care for & help one another. That being said; I would like to donate $20 USD (via Paypal) to help with the cause. It isn't that much, but it will help get whatever is left that will be needed.

Also...one thing guys; he is getting a decent system, but no system will be 1337 without a decent monitor. This is what he has for a display: "normal 15", showing 13+ 1/2". He could have a quad-core with a 8800GTX, and it would still suck, IMO. LCD monitors are quite cheap these days; maybe we could invest in one for him. Maybe I am asking too much of everyone, but it is just an idea. If, _and only if_, we can get some more donors & we can find a decent 15" or 17" flat panel LCD for him, I will donate an additional $30 USD to help pay for it (or to help with shipping a donated one). It shouldn't be that hard if we can just get 10 to 20 members to give a little bit.

The main reason I want to "pay it forward" is because I wouldn't be where I am today without some close people that I know helping me get on my feet (in general), without expecting anything in return. I have also have had some bad luck in the past when it came to my financial situation. Although I don't know anyone at OCN personally; OCN has been like a second home for me, and has helped me with understanding PCs a lot better than any other forum. The majority of people here are just great people.









I will be sending the $20 to Unknownm's Paypal account in a moment, but let's try to complete this gift with a good display! If we have confirmed donors for a LCD, let me know! BTW, everyone supporting this...you rock!







...and Grim, you're welcome.









-TheLaughingMan

PS: I agree that we should do this every so often for people that we know for a fact are in need. Also, Unknownm, please make sure my money goes where it is needed, and you are the man for helping others.


----------



## gonX

Holy crap man, this is the nicest thing I've seen on OCN ever... good job guys!
Why didn't you do this to me back when I had my socket A rig?









That aside, it's great to see that someone likes and loves a member, but I really don't have anything to donate









Good luck on your system Grim!


----------



## Grim

, YOUR intribution is GREALTY appreciated Laughin man - THANK you - ALL OF YOU!









Yeah, you're right I guess







.
my monitor does suck :\\ - but what really matter to me, is that its not mine.

If you guys were to be so kind (EVEN MORE KIND !).... It would be much cheaper for you all, to just get a CRT monitor wouldnt it?
(I mean, LCDs as lovely as they are, are expesive) :|

THAT WOULD BE LOVELY








But the truth is, that I'm not in the position to ask for anything more! ^_^


----------



## frostbite

WOW your gonna have a nice rig


----------



## zacbrain

/cry /hug


----------



## mikhsoj

omg this is the first time ive ever seen anything like this in ANY forum.. omg.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mikhsoj*


omg this is the first time ive ever seen anything like this in ANY forum.. omg.


tell me now!








These guys are nothing short of amazing, you all have NOOO idea, how happy you've made this dude, miles away from ya'll over the ocean, HAPPY - I'm overjoyed really.
As I said I've only ever DREAMED of such rigs, and now.. one is happening to me! I... I really dont know what to say, or how to thank all of you. Words (or these emoticons) cant express how happy I am.


----------



## The Pook

Guys - I do have the RAM, I just looked, but I'm still not entirely sure that its functional. I know one of the sticks of DDR I have ARE faulty, I just don't remember which it is - all I know is that it's OCZ. Only have two sticks of OCZ laying around (DDR500 1024MB, DDR400 256MB)

I'm going to run MemTest when I get home, and if it works, I'll send it out. If not, obviously it wouldn't help him much.


----------



## Grim

ahh, thats lovely pook ^_^

couldnt you just put it in the T-bird beast, and run some passes of memtest?


----------



## Yraen

There anything else that's needed to bring this thing to life? I have a few 'bits' laying around. Fans, memory, harddrives...

Hmm... I could possibly swing a 20" Planar LCD. Slightly used (my old one) but working great. I can take a look at it if need be.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


Hmm... I could possibly swing a 20" Planar LCD. Slightly used (my old one) but working great. I can take a look at it if need be.



























OGM, you guys are just so kickass.
I mean, I always knew OCN was a rly cool family n all.. but..

but you guys just helping out a stranger (to most) like this, is just.... amazing

















that would be LOVELY MAN! ^_^
I'd REALLLY REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


ahh, thats lovely pook ^_^

couldnt you just put it in the T-bird beast, and run some passes of memtest?











When I get home.








I gotta reassemble it from the whole unlock-mod I did to it to get unlocked multipliers. I'm leaving in 10 minutes. I'm just waiting for my clothes to dry since I forgot to last night. <_<;;


----------



## JoeUbi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


There anything else that's needed to bring this thing to life? I have a few 'bits' laying around. Fans, memory, harddrives...

Hmm... I could possibly swing a 20" Planar LCD. Slightly used (my old one) but working great. I can take a look at it if need be.










:O that monitor is dominant.

I have to say that this is probably the most awesome thing I have EVER seen on OCN. GRIM! You deserve it buddy! I would donate, but ATM I am broke out of my soul. Being in High School is too much for a job ATM. I am gettin one in a few weeks, unfortunately too late, but I think I have a few dollars laying in my paypal account so... Maybe







Once again this is awesome! <3 OCN


----------



## Yraen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


















OGM, you guys are just so kickass.
I mean, I always knew OCN was a rly cool family n all.. but..

but you guys just helping out a stranger (to most) like this, is just.... amazing

















that would be LOVELY MAN! ^_^
I'd REALLLY REALLY appreciate it.










I'll take a gander at it and make sure I still have the DVI cable. If not, I know I can sneak one from work. We have a couple hundred of em in a box









Once I get home and can take a look at it, I'll send Unknown a PM. If that's the right person.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


You deserve it buddy!


AM I THANKFULLL BEYOND WORDS!? YES!

but I can hardly see where ^ ^ is true. I'm just some retro enthusiasts (cuz thats what Ive had to settle with I guess







) who helps out a few peeps when their rigs go down..

OCN sees my crappy machine, and give me one... the likes of which I have only dreamed of


----------



## shifty22123

Man...In less then 3 hours we had a whole pc set up for Grim! This rocks!


----------



## Jakg

WOW

i have never seen anything like this before - i just wish i had some stuff laying about for you!


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jakg*


WOW

i have never seen anything like this before - i just wish i had some stuff laying about for you!


No worries...I really thing we should do this more from now on! Everyone upgrades sooner or later and this is for a good cause


----------



## Jakg

my memory was given to me by an OCN member (dotcomthese) for free, he also gave away a 6600GT <3


----------



## Yraen

Most of the stuff I have laying around is off Dell Optiplexes from work, so not really performance oriented. But monitors are fairly universal and I love these Planars


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yraen* 
Most of the stuff I have laying around is off Dell Optiplexes from work, so not really performance oriented. But monitors are fairly universal and I love these Planars









A monitor for him would be awesome man!


----------



## NrGx

Woah, this generosity is insane. I have a TT 430W if ya still need one.


----------



## calvin924597

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Woah, this generosity is insane. I have a TT 430W if ya still need one.

That PSU is awesome! I have one.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NrGx* 
Woah, this generosity is insane. I have a TT 430W if ya still need one.

Contact unknownM...He can tell you if it would be needed!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Contact unknownM...He can tell you if it would be needed!

just pmed hiM!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yraen* 
There anything else that's needed to bring this thing to life? I have a few 'bits' laying around. Fans, memory, harddrives...

Hmm... I could possibly swing a 20" Planar LCD. Slightly used (my old one) but working great. I can take a look at it if need be.









did someone Pm you about this yet?


----------



## Yraen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
did someone Pm you about this yet?

Not yet.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yraen* 
Not yet.

pmed


----------



## Unknownm

If you guys want to see what parts we got from other users that are beening shipped:

http://www.overclock.net/1950488-post1.html


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
Well if it was giving you problems, I'd hate to take him from the frying pan into the fryer if you know what I mean. lol

Maybe you could try RMA'ing it and donating the replacement? lol











I don't think I will be able to, since it came with the case in a barebone.

I have no problem sending it, but I don't think that would be fair to Grim, considering it took out my mobo.







And it's also a 20-pin PSU, so that might also cause instability.

Well, I'm off to keep digging around and see what I find !


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeDrO305* 









I don't think I will be able to, since it came with the case in a barebone.

I have no problem sending it, but I don't think that would be fair to Grim, considering it took out my mobo.







And it's also a 20-pin PSU, so that might also cause instability.

Well, I'm off to keep digging around and see what I find !









thanks!


----------



## Unknownm

Wanted to thank everyone that donated. If you didin't donate, my wishes stiff go to you for trying help a lucky person get a new pC!









Forums lookin good!


----------



## My arms stuck

Of course I think this is wonderful that you guys are doing this but I am upset about one thing...I have a 160 gb ide hard drive just sitting on my desk but I don't think I will be able to ship it because I'm only 15 and I'm having trouble trying to convince my mom to let me send it...Sorry Grim, but good luck with the new system!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *My arms stuck* 
Of course I think this is wonderful that you guys are doing this but I am upset about one thing...I have a 160 gb ide hard drive just sitting on my desk but I don't think I will be able to ship it because I'm only 15 and I'm having trouble trying to convince my mom to let me send it...Sorry Grim, but good luck with the new system!









Well you tried man!


----------



## PeDrO305

Update:

All that I could find wouldn't do Grim much good...

Alot of Socket A Durons, a couple of SDRAM sticks (16mb, 64mb, and 128mb) an old GeForce MX440, and an old socket A MSI KT2 Combo mobo.









I'll keep looking and see if there's something I missed.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeDrO305* 
Update:

All that I could find wouldn't do Grim much good...

Alot of Socket A Durons, a couple of SDRAM sticks (16mb, 64mb, and 128mb) an old GeForce MX440, and an old socket A MSI KT2 Combo mobo.









I'll keep looking and see if there's something I missed.









i'll look into something soon!


----------



## Grim

wohoo

TY DUKE! - ur da man


----------



## Nikv

I know he prob doesn't need this now, I feel left out because everyone has donated stuff that I wanted to








But yeah, this is what I would donate.

Gaphics card - ATI 9200.
RAM - 512 DDR Kingston
20 Gig HDD.
Microsoft lazer mouse
ASUS P4S800-MX Motherboard + Intel celleron 2.6 cpu.
50W PSU


----------



## Nevaziah

If I wasnt so broke, i would donate more but, ill chip in 15 bucks or something...
who do I send it to?


----------



## NamelessMC

A PSU is definitely needed if anyone has one. The thread was opened back up but for the sake of keeping it open I"m going to ask Unknownm to take out any ASKING for donations in the front page and keep it voluntary.

Here's an updated list of what we have so far:
$50 worth of donations toward a case/PSU.
Neo-4 Nforce 4 939 motherboard
3000+ socket 939 athlon 64
1GB DDR500 ram
160 GB Maxtor Diamondmax SATA
6600GT PCI-Express
VF700 + Doom 3
Zalman 7700 CPU cooler
Zboard + Microsoft 6000 Laser mouse

What we're trying to do is get a solid PSU for the build and I'm planning on ordering this case with the donations:
http://www.svc.com/rc-534-kwn1.html


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikv* 
I know he prob doesn't need this now, I feel left out because everyone has donated stuff that I wanted to








But yeah, this is what I would donate.

Gaphics card - ATI 9200.
RAM - 512 DDR Kingston
20 Gig HDD.
Microsoft lazer mouse
ASUS P4S800-MX Motherboard + Intel celleron 2.6 cpu.
50W PSU
























TY MUCH man, but its ok (I REALLY REALLY appreaciate the thought though).
- a few hours earlier, I'd have jumped at that as well ^_^.

The RAM sounds nice though ^_^.


----------



## grunion

I'm getting ready to ship out the HDD.. <chozart edit - note that student versions of Windows are generally not transferable>


----------



## Nikv

I want to donate something


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I'm getting ready to ship out the HDD..<chozart edit: Windows student versions are generally not transferable>

HEY! I heard about that ^_^























I gave you my mailing address right?


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikv* 
I want to donate something









The only things we need left are the power supply and maybe like $5 more to get him a case haha.

I think everything's pretty much solid, we just have to wait for everything to get shipped to Unknownm.


----------



## Nikv

I have a spare power suply.
i'll go check what it's like

Ok it says this on it

Model No







S-5121-2h1| DC OUTPUT: 120W
INPUT: 100-127V /4A
200-240V / 2A
OUTPUT : +5V
+12V

dUnno what that all means but yeah


----------



## Grim

NickV. You're too kind man lolz























The Stick of RAM will help me GREATLY though


----------



## Grim

No no guys, PSU is allright!

I'm sure ^_^


----------



## The Duke

I can help out with some shipping monies









NOTE: This is "THE OFFICIAL" thread, do not start any more.
Thank You


----------



## dkdeath

I got a a 200gb ide and a 80 gb one lying about tell me if you need it, whats required now ?


----------



## Nikv

Don't you already have 1 gig of ram being sent to you?
Is it in 2 512's?
If not, check if you will have any more slots left for ram


----------



## NamelessMC

If his power supply is okay then we should be pretty much done. We have the cash for the case and everything else is on its way to Unknownm.

What the build looks like so far-
Athlon 64 3000+ with 7700 Cooler and AS5
MSI Neo-4 Nforce 4 motherboard
1GB DDR500 ram (This is still in the air to see if it works)
160GB Maxtor DiamondMax SATA hard-drive
6600GT PCI-Express with Zalman VF700 cooler
Planar 20" LCD
Cooler Master Centurion 534 case with side window and 2x 120mm fans
Z-Board + Microsoft 6000 Laser mouse

And he has a power supply.

EDIT: The Paypal to donate money to is under me. So far we're at $50 and maybe another $15 waiting to hear back. We're only like $5 short of getting his case or so. PM me if you want to donate but we're almost done.

Also, YES to the operating system, believe me you want it Grim.


----------



## Nikv

I could send you vista.


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikv* 
I could send you vista.

We're trying to help him, not *hurt* him.










Sorry I just had to say that.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mikhsoj* 
omg this is the first time ive ever seen anything like this in ANY forum.. omg.

This is not the first here at OCN, personally I've done one before for another member, Jori, whom when he could afford to build one on his own, was kind enough to help out a friend by later giving it to him !


----------



## Nikv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
We're trying to help him, not *hurt* him.










Sorry I just had to say that.

Haha nice.









Also, I want to get this clear.
*
JUST BECAUSE PEOPLE ARE GIVING HIM FREE STUFF, DOESN'T MEAN PEOPLE CAN START MAKING THREADS ASKING FOR THINGS. THIS GUY REALLY DOES NEED A DECENT COMP.*


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
We're trying to help him, not *hurt* him.










Sorry I just had to say that.

OH, NIKV = PWNED to the moxorz!!!!!!


----------



## Nikv

OH. I know what I could do.

I could try get him a Counter-Strike Source Steam account.

Sweeeet.

Or 1.6 if he likes to play 1.6.

Edit: I'll donate my onboard Audio to him.
OH GOD I'M TOO FUNNY.


----------



## The Duke

Keep on TOPIC people, or The Duke will have to do a clean up on isle three!


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikv* 
Haha nice.









Also, I want to get this clear.
*
JUST BECAUSE PEOPLE ARE GIVING HIM FREE STUFF, DOESN'T MEAN PEOPLE CAN START MAKING THREADS ASKING FOR THINGS. THIS GUY REALLY DOES NEED A DECENT COMP.*

Actually, people can't make threads asking for things at all.

This was started by Unkownm, not Grim, so that's why I think it circumvents the rules a little bit.

Someone saying, "Hey I'm gonna help build something for someone" is one thing. Saying, "OMG guys give me stuff I'm poor" is another.

Maybe we could develop some kind of "Givers" system. Once every month or so we gather together and build someone a rig, but they have to be an established member and have not asked for it. Something of that nature?

I don't see myself having a problem putting in $20-25 every month toward getting someone a new rig when they deserve it.

It can be like that movie with Kevin Spacey, with that little kid that came out in Kingdom Hearts. You get helped, your mission is to help 3 other people. When you help those 3 people they help 3 other people each. "Pass it on" or something?

EDIT: To stay on topic. We're about 95% toward being done. I'll probably order the case today.


----------



## jcbzhnsr1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Duke* 
Keep on TOPIC people, or The Duke will have to do a clean up on isle three!

aisle, unless we are in the tropics at the moment. Nicely done guys, way to go on the giving. I'm curious to see what my shipping costs will be for the water cooling kit.


----------



## Chozart

Please note that certain versions of Windows, such as student versions are NOT transferable.

If anyone wants to donate an OS, please make sure it's a legal version, you have a legal key, and the license is transferable to a third party!

Any Windows version acquired for free through MSNDAA is NOT transferable. Student versions which can be bought at low cost at many universities are generally NOT transferable. Please read the EULA before you plan to give it to Grim. We don't want him to get in trouble now.. do we









And thanks everyone









I am in for (part of) shipping expenses.

Finally, we are thinking about a more structured method to deal with these kinds of fundraisers


----------



## Nikv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
Actually, people can't make threads asking for things at all.

This was started by Unkownm, not Grim, so that's why I think it circumvents the rules a little bit.

Someone saying, "Hey I'm gonna help build something for someone" is one thing. Saying, "OMG guys give me stuff I'm poor" is another.

Maybe we could develop some kind of "Givers" system. Once every month or so we gather together and build someone a rig, but they have to be an established member and have not asked for it. Something of that nature?

I don't see myself having a problem putting in $20-25 every month toward getting someone a new rig when they deserve it.

It can be like that movie with Kevin Spacey, with that little kid that came out in Kingdom Hearts. You get helped, your mission is to help 3 other people. When you help those 3 people they help 3 other people each. "Pass it on" or something?

EDIT: To stay on topic. We're about 95% toward being done. I'll probably order the case today.

Ah ok









Also, Grim, would you want a Counter-Strike Source steam account?

would you actually use it, or would it goto waste.


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcbzhnsr1* 
aisle, unless we are in the tropics at the moment. Nicely done guys, way to go on the giving. I'm curious to see what my shipping costs will be for the water cooling kit.
















water...cooling...kit?









we are gonna get pwned by GRIM after this LOL.









Donation sent to the hotmail adress.
I would love that kinda system NIKV! xept it's not really imune to dishonesty...


----------



## Nikv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nevaziah* 
water...cooling...kit?









we are gonna get pwned by GRIM after this LOL.









Donation sent to the hotmail adress.
I would love that kinda system NIKV! xept it's not really imune to dishonesty...

What do you mean system? And why was it directed at me.. (Not sounding rude)


----------



## NamelessMC

Thanks to Nevaziah, we officially have Grim's case funds!

Ordering today, his Coolermaster Centurion 534 with Sidewindow!


----------



## kc-tr

Edit: Does anyone know if this case will come with a 120mm fan? Or if it will accomidate another? If so I have one that I can donate! Let me know!


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikv* 
What do you mean system? And why was it directed at me.. (Not sounding rude)

pools to "upgrade" someone each month/quarter, for those truly deserving.
- maybe a pool of those who contributed considerably to the forum?


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kc-tr* 
Im not sure what case he is getting or whatnot, but If the case has the ability to provide the space for it, I have an extra 120MM case fan that I can send? Anyone know what case it is, if it will fit or if it will have one already? let me know! thanks.

It's a Cooler Master Centurion 534 and it has room on the side panel for a 120mm fan.

Since I'm assembling the case you can send it to me and I'll install it before sending it to Unknownm.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikv* 
Ah ok









Also, Grim, would you want a Counter-Strike Source steam account?

would you actually use it, or would it goto waste.









































no way in hell! DUDE, I've been wanting one forever! So I can play against my friend!
I LOVE CS:S nick









Hopefully I can join you guys on the Server here ^_^ (and to think I was going to save my arse off for one (3500$ deal))


----------



## Nikv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nevaziah* 
pools to "upgrade" someone each month/quarter, for those truly deserving.
- maybe a pool of those who contributed considerably to the forum?

Ohh, that wasn't my idea, it was someone else who came up with the monthly thingy.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcbzhnsr1* 
aisle, unless we are in the tropics at the moment. Nicely done guys, way to go on the giving. I'm curious to see what my shipping costs will be for the water cooling kit.
















I hope it doesnt cost too much
















I REALLY REALLY couldnt ask for more.

but WC IS SOOOO Cool.


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 







































no way in hell! DUDE, I've been wanting one forever! So I can play against my friend!
I LOVE CS:S nick









Hopefully I can join you guys on the Server here ^_^ (and to think I was going to save my arse off for one (3500$ deal))

I'm getting CS soon aswell. getting tired of playing diablo II LOD on bnet. not much left to do after you got all ther cool stuff....


----------



## NamelessMC

The watercooling kit failed two leak tests so we might not have that. But with the fan donations and the generous donation from Chozart, we might have the cooling solutions under control.


----------



## Nikv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 







































no way in hell! DUDE, I've been wanting one forever! So I can play against my friend!
I LOVE CS:S nick









Hopefully I can join you guys on the Server here ^_^ (and to think I was going to save my arse off for one (3500$ deal))

Heh. I'll hook you up with one.









I just hope you're not scamming us in any way.
I know it's wrong to think that, but I've had a lot of experience with scammers.

Not saying you are one, but yeah


----------



## calvin924597

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikv* 
Ohh, that wasn't my idea, it was someone else who came up with the monthly thingy.









Me. I think...


----------



## Yraen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 







































no way in hell! DUDE, I've been wanting one forever! So I can play against my friend!
I LOVE CS:S nick









Hopefully I can join you guys on the Server here ^_^ (and to think I was going to save my arse off for one (3500$ deal))

Now Grim's gonna pwn me in CS:S









I still need to check a few things on the monitor. So it's still somewhat tentative, but I'm guessing it's a go


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikv* 
Heh. I'll hook you up with one.









I just hope you're not scamming us in any way.
I know it's wrong to think that, but I've had a lot of experience with scammers.

Not saying you are one, but yeah































.

nah, but what do you mean?

If you're wondering if I actually have a cool PC, but I just want another one No








[email protected] should know what I really have ^_^


----------



## TheLaughingMan

Is Yraen donating the LCD for certain, guys? Let me know, and I will keep to my word and donate an additional $30 for whatever needed to complete the system.









Will check the thread later, must go to work.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yraen* 
Now Grim's gonna pwn me in CS:S









I still need to check a few things on the monitor. So it's still somewhat tentative, but I'm guessing it's a go


























I hope so man ^_^.

oh, yeah, I'm not 3 three bad at CS ^_^


----------



## Nikv

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 





















.

nah, but what do you mean?

If you're wondering if I actually have a cool PC, but I just want another one No








[email protected] should know what I really have ^_^

It's just you said you was going to save up for a $3500 deal for css? when you could have been saving for a pc?
I dunno.


----------



## kc-tr

sweet, Ill message you to find out where to send the fan thanks!


----------



## Modki

What's the deal with BF2142? I wanna give it away but I already made an account with the CD Key. Can he make another or just use mine?

Either way if you want BF2142 it's yours Grim.


----------



## Nikv

He can use the CD you used, with your account I think, or create a new one, aslong as you don't use it.

I did that with my mate.


----------



## Yraen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLaughingMan* 
Is Yraen donating the LCD for certain, guys? Let me know, and I will keep to my word and donate an additional $30 for whatever needed to complete the system.









Will check the thread later, must go to work.

I'm not 100% sure on that yet. Mainly need to see if I have a box for it and make sure I have the funds to cover shipping to where ever.


----------



## Modki

Well alright then someone shoot me the info on how to officially send this off to him hehe.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikv* 
It's just you said you was going to save up for a $3500 deal for css? when you could have been saving for a pc?
I dunno.

You have your right to be suspicious.

Just bear in mind that I get 1000$ for 2 weeks of school, (100$ per day fo lunch)
(67$US = 1 Ja







)

so yeah, that being my only income, I could starve for a couple o months, and get it.
But the dude was in kingston anyway, so it would cost more to get it to him.


----------



## NamelessMC

Case has been ordered:










For any cooling things, send to me. I'll install them before sending the case to Unknownm.

For anything else, BF2142, the monitor and all that, send to Unknownm.

Hey Yraen, if you need money to ship the monitor, we have some money left over to pay for a box and wrapping if you need that.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


You have your right to be suspicious.

Just bear in mind that I get 1000$ for 2 weeks of school, (100$ per day fo lunch)
(67$US = 1 Ja







)

so yeah, that being my only income, I could starve for a couple o months, and get it.
But the dude was in kingston anyway, so it would cost more to get it to him.


Other way around my friend









$1 US = $67.5 JMD

Thus, $3500 JMD = $51.85. Not a whole lot of PC to be had for that









The $1000 JMD for school = $14.81, and the lunch money is $1.48 per day.


----------



## Nevaziah

that case looks cool. do they ship to canada?(and what store is it)


----------



## MaKaVeLi

*well done everybody!

IMO this thread contains EVERYTHING that this forum is about!

If i had anything, i would give it...

but i thank you all for your genorosity on Grims behalf....this is amazing!*


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MaKaVeLi*


*well done everybody!

IMO this thread contains EVERYTHING that this forum is about!

If i had anything, i would give it...

but i thank you all for your genorosity on Grims behalf....this is amazing!*




























































dood, [email protected] @ lotz of r3dz!!!
u [email protected] 2 bl1nd us???


----------



## Nikv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


You have your right to be suspicious.

Just bear in mind that I get 1000$ for 2 weeks of school, (100$ per day fo lunch)
(67$US = 1 Ja







)

so yeah, that being my only income, I could starve for a couple o months, and get it.
But the dude was in kingston anyway, so it would cost more to get it to him.


Oh right sorry dude, I was thinking you meant like 100 dollars per day, in Aus Dollars.









But yeah, I get you now


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


that case looks cool. do they ship to canada?(and what store is it)


www.svc.com

I love SVC. Great prices, great shipping and really awesome customer service. I ordered my Centurion 5 from them.

I ordered it under my address. (With Paypal you have to have it shipped to verified address)

When it gets here I'm going to install some extra fans and then ship it to Unkownm.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Other way around my friend









$1 US = $67.5 JMD

Thus, $3500 JMD = $51.85. Not a whole lot of PC to be had for that









The $1000 JMD for school = $14.81, and the lunch money is $1.48 per day.


Good math man









But hey, I saved for RAm from that once. (got an ulcer :\\ - lame)

Crappy thing is though, that mobo that I had died, and took the stick I got with it
- shegries.

Hey modki, do you have Xfire/MSN/yahoo? ^_^


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


I'm not 100% sure on that yet. Mainly need to see if I have a box for it and make sure I have the funds to cover shipping to where ever.


I'd be glad to help out on some of the shipping








PM me when you have this figured out.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


I'd be glad to help out on some of the shipping








PM me when you have this figured out.











What I"m really concerned about is the multitute of taxes that these bastards will impose on me.

I got a "dead" motherboard (that I use now







- It just had some bad caps, and I had to replace a resistor), with a HSF, and a dead chip.
It cost me 3750 to recieve it from DHL :\\


----------



## Modki

I'm supposed to be getting an OCN applique pack. If it's got like 3 or 4 stickers we _have_ to put one on your case


----------



## NamelessMC

We'll have to send it Fedex instead then.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modki*


I'm supposed to be getting an OCN applique pack. If it's got like 3 or 4 stickers we _have_ to put one on your case

































I've always wanted one. 
I remember when they were giving them out here - I sent my mailing details for one.
They never sent it though









Quote:



Originally Posted by *NamelessMC*


We'll have to send it Fedex instead then.


Maybe it will be the same? :|
I know that DHL used to have this lil calculator ting on there site. Maybe fedex has one.


----------



## The Pook

Gunna nab something to eat, throw the T-Bird back together, and test out the RAM.









I'll run it overnight, and if's all good, I'll send it.


----------



## Modki

Oh you already won some in that too eh? Well nvm I'll put one on my cat then









Yours will get there same time mine gets here then, whenever Admin ships them lol.


----------



## panzer126

Is that mobo the Platinum version? If so, you'll love it. I'm on it right now and it's awsome! It's got a "destroy all" button for clearing bios, so no need to mess with jumpers!


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*










What I"m really concerned about is the multitute of taxes that these bastards will impose on me.

I got a "dead" motherboard (that I use now







- It just had some bad caps, and I had to replace a resistor), with a HSF, and a dead chip.
It cost me 3750 to recieve it from DHL :\\


It's a "Gift" don't they have some kind of exemption?


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modki*


Oh you already won some in that too eh? Well nvm I'll put one on my cat then









Yours will get there same time mine gets here then, whenever Admin ships them lol.












no, I didnt get any - they never sent one
(prolly couldnt bother to send it waay to Jamaica)


----------



## End3R

I've got an extra keyboard and mouse if you need it.


----------



## calvin924597

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


It's a "Gift" don't they have some kind of exemption?


They should. When I shipped my x1900gt to prosser over in the UK, I sent it as a gift on the customs form. Also I just scribbled "Happy Birthday!" all over it and wrapped it in wrapping paper.


----------



## panzer126

Quote:



Originally Posted by *calvin924597*


They should. When I shipped my x1900gt to prosser over in the UK, I sent it as a gift on the customs form. Also I just scribbled "Happy Birthday!" all over it and wrapped it in wrapping paper.


Lol, you guys can try that, wrap the whole thing in wrapping paper and send it!


----------



## shifty22123

6600GT will be shipped tomorrow! Stupid Bank of America froze my account because I have a address in South Africa and here! lol


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *panzer126*


Lol, you guys can try that, wrap the whole thing in wrapping paper and send it!


lolz,
these bastards love money though









I think they might check, but as Isaid though, I hear theres no duties on PC parts.
sO, its just their service charge that they'll charge for.


----------



## The Duke

Figure out what it will take to get it imported in US dollars and let us know.
We'll figure out something.


----------



## noname

hey grim , you are one lucky man. Lol , you will love your new comp.


----------



## Nikv

What i'm doing for Grim

Rapidshare Premium Account
Counter-Strike Source Account.

Heh. It's like Christmas.


----------



## The Pook

Dammit.









I set it to run MemTest86+ at completely stock settings, 2.8v, and only running at 200Mhz...and it's getting errors. This was the stick that had the problems, obviously, since it can't do _200_Mhz.

Ack.

I'll try to knock up the voltage a bit to see if it helps...but I can only put it at 2.9v. I think its not the voltage though.









I'll see if I got any other worthy DDR...







...Don't think so though.
I feel bad for saying that I have it and can donate it if it doesn't even work.


----------



## Nikv

I have a 512 DDR400. But I think you need DDR500?


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikv*


I have a 512 DDR400. But I think you need DDR500?


No. DDR500 would allow him to run 250FSB without a divider, but DDR400 will let him run stock + what OCing he can get out of it.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Dammit.









I set it to run MemTest86+ at completely stock settings, 2.8v, and only running at 200Mhz...and it's getting errors. This was the stick that had the problems, obviously, since it can't do _200_Mhz.

Ack.

I'll try to knock up the voltage a bit to see if it helps...but I can only put it at 2.9v. I think its not the voltage though.









I'll see if I got any other worthy DDR...







...Don't think so though.
I feel bad for saying that I have it and can donate it if it doesn't even work.








































oh man, (I started dreaming already).
Uhm, well, sometimes Memtest give errors when perfectly good ram you know. It happens with RAM+mobos that arent 100% compatible with each other.

(had one such experience myself)

Why dont you try running some windows burn-ins?
SEt up the machine with it - and see if it BSODs or anything.


----------



## Nikv

hmm ok. Well I'll have a see if it still works.(@ Pooks)


----------



## The Pook

Testing at 2.9v now...and it already got errors.
Going to see if it'll install Windows.









If it doesn't work, I'll try it in my old 3000+ (Biostar TForce) that I'm letting my sister use and run a MemTest on that...


----------



## Grim

Yeah, good Idea

(hope it works







)


----------



## The Pook

Installing now...








*edit*
Well, formatting HDD now.


----------



## Nikv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Installing now...








*edit*
Well, formatting HDD now.










Nice work.

Hope all turns out good.


----------



## The Pook

Finished formatting the HDD, did the whole "rebooting in 15 seconds" screen, it restart, and went to boot...and BSoD. >_< Does the same thing every boot, or it locks up..

Off to try in Biostar.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*











Finished formatting the HDD, did the whole "rebooting in 15 seconds" screen, it restart, and went to boot...and BSoD. >_< Does the same thing every boot, or it locks up..

Off to try in Biostar.










*crosses Fingers*


----------



## The Pook

My sister is on it ATM...I'll do it in a bit.


----------



## Tezzanator

Bit confused about this hehe
You guys are helping Grim out for a new pc
If hes gonna put it together himself, dont foget the LITTLE things








Like IDE/SATA cables... and fans... and Thermal grease and... you know.. the things that you sometimes forget to include when you shop online... then get angry!


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tezzanator*


Bit confused about this hehe
You guys are helping Grim out for a new pc
If hes gonna put it together himself, dont foget the LITTLE things








Like IDE/SATA cables... and fans... and Thermal grease and... you know.. the things that you sometimes forget to include when you shop online... then get angry!










Yeah, I think someone is giving me some thermal ^_^.

I dont have any SATA cables though - but I think I saw one lying at my friends house, hopefullly its still there


----------



## Modki

Err no I think we're shipping it all to one guy he's gunna slap it together and use the excess cash to ship the full computer to him.

Oh yeah btw I hope you get a Windows XP Box donated


----------



## Tezzanator

If worst comes to worst and you cant get ide + Sata cables, i still have my motherboard-packaged ones









I Also have half a syringe of Artic Silver 5 ><

(Cant promise anything though, i hacnt got much money either hehe)


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Yeah, I think someone is giving me some thermal ^_^.

I dont have any SATA cables though - but I think I saw one lying at my friends house, hopefullly its still there



SATA cable is being sent with the SATA HDD


----------



## Nikv

Right now the only problem seems the RAM.

I would send you mine but I'm tight with money, so I'd have to wait till I get some income to pay for shipping etc.


----------



## Grim

Darn









Seems I'm going to have to pimp myself out or somming to get that RAM! :\\


----------



## Tezzanator

Well, if this darn cheque comes through the post, theres 256MB going spare lol. Though i doubt you would want just 256MB >.< , (but theres the option as a last resort!)

And i think my dad wants it -,-. But we can see...


----------



## Nikv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Darn









Seems I'm going to have to pimp myself out or somming to get that RAM! :\\


Cheer up 
you're basically getting a new computer for free


----------



## eraser_ta

28 pages o me o my i had alot of reading todo since last night lol and ill get those antistatic bags sent out to u tomorrow unknownm, and where can i find a shipping calc for sending to canada?


----------



## Whodie

I thought Pook had the RAM covered, did that change?

If so I'll poke around and see what I can find.


----------



## Peroxide

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Whodie*


I thought Pook had the RAM covered, did that change?

If so I'll poke around and see what I can find.


Turned out faulty.


----------



## Chozart

Seems Pook's RAM turned out to be a dud (memtest errors all over the place)


----------



## Whodie

k, I'm on it. No promises yet, but I'll see what I can find


----------



## NamelessMC

well if worse comes to worst we have about $40 left over from the donations i think, minus the $10 to ship the case to Unknownm.

if we can get ram from someone, maybe we can buy another 512 stick before that.


----------



## 3xtr3m3

When is this building a rig thing decided ?
It's very nice of you OCN members to build a rig for someone that is in need. I am in a very bad situation economically, i wish i could help too. Anyways everything looks covered except for the rams...

You are a lucky one Grim.


----------



## Yraen

What type of RAM is needed? DDR or DDR2?


----------



## panzer126

Ddr, Sk939


----------



## Whodie

Ddr


----------



## Yraen

Hmm... I have a couple kits of 2x1gb DDR2 533









I'll see if I have any DDR laying around, but wouldn't get your hopes up


----------



## prosser13

Me is watching!

And wishing me had some RAM


----------



## TransfuSe

I'm amazed at how nice this place is. I have never seen people on a forum be so nice to someone they have never met in real life.

Everyone helping out deserves a pat on the back.


----------



## The Pook

Doesn't work in the Biostar either.
Gets long beeps repeatedly...won't even POST with it. >_<
Should've really tested it before offering. Now I feel bad.









Sorry man.


----------



## RickJS

ogawd, hes gonna have a better rig than me all off donations!

id donate if i could sorry, though it looks like you have all you need

So if this place is around 10 years from now and everyone but me has upgraded, will you donate to me?=[stockcoolingsuxbutt


----------



## Overclock

Wow this is cool! I wish I could help in some way, I have a old CD burner in my moms dead computer it should still work? I don't know?


----------



## NamelessMC

Yeah looks like we officially need ram lol.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Overclock* 
Wow this is cool! I wish I could help in some way, I have a old CD burner in my moms dead computer it should still work? I don't know?

That would be greatly appreciated man.
Whatever it is, I bet it pwns my Mat****a 4x CDROM (no rw







) Drive.

^^ lolz (filter). Well, its MATS.H.I.T.A


----------



## Nikv

I still have my 512 DDR Here.

Not sure how well it works though.


----------



## Grim

I'd love if you could test that man :|
Seems like my only option.
Was just telling MC that I only have 500$Ja in my name - but I dunno, maybe something will work out









And pook,






















I REALLY REALLY appreciate the thought.


----------



## Nikv

My mate who gave it to me said it worked on his and his mates computer, but when I tried it, it just kept beeping.

Hmm


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikv*


My mate who gave it to me said it worked on his and his mates computer, but when I tried it, it just kept beeping.

Hmm


Grab an old toothbrush and some alchohol.
Give the slots a good brush out with th toothbrush. (canned air is good)

- dab the toothbrush in the alchohol (not so much that it drips).. and brush out the slots - be thorough









Then take an eraser (preferably the more.. waxy ones, as opposed to the grainy ruffer ones) and clean the contacts of the stick.
EVEN IF you cant see that its dirty, just be thorough, and give it a clean.
Make sure the slot is dry, then try ^_^

*crosses fingers*


----------



## Nikv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Grab an old toothbrush and some alchohol.
Give the slots a good brush out with th toothbrush. (canned air is good)

- dab the toothbrush in the alchohol (not so much that it drips).. and brush out the slots - be thorough









Then take an eraser (preferably the more.. waxy ones, as opposed to the grainy ruffer ones) and clean the contacts of the stick.
EVEN IF you cant see that its dirty, just be thorough, and give it a clean.
Make sure the slot is dry, then try ^_^

*crosses fingers*


Ok I'll give it a good clean now. Brb


----------



## shifty22123

so...do we have some ram?


----------



## Nikv

I put the RAM in, and I booted my comp, and it beeped 3 times, stopped, 3 times again, then I shut down my comp.

Sorry mate.


----------



## shifty22123

I have 512mb ram here I will send to unknownM with the video card


----------



## noname

Yo im getting like 3 old computers from my moms work since they are going out of business , im pretty sure its DDR , not sure was cas or frequency but i know its pretty old but not too old. Ill look into it for you


----------



## Grim

TY TY much

Darn, everyone's just so kind









I'll take most whatever it is







(if my organizers say its ok ^_^)


----------



## shifty22123

Nice...that will help a lot! Let me know what speed it is so I can see how compatible it would be


----------



## Nikv

When I goto school today, they have oldish computers stored away about to be chucked out, they have DDR Ram in it, I know it.
I'll try get some for you.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


I have 512mb ram here I will send to unknownM with the video card










.
I REALLY couldnt ask you for ANYTHING more shifty








I hope it works :]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikv*


I put the RAM in, and I booted my comp, and it beeped 3 times, stopped, 3 times again, then I shut down my comp.

Sorry mate.











In my experience... I really wouldnt Identify that as RAM man (though some bioses are different).

Like, did you try another stick in your machine? (in the same slot)


----------



## Nikv

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*









.
I REALLY couldnt ask you for ANYTHING more shifty








I hope it works :]

In my experience... I really wouldnt Identify that as RAM man (though some bioses are different).

Like, did you try another stick in your machine? (in the same slot)


Yes, I am currently using the 2 slots with 512 + 256, I took the 256 and put the 512 in, and it beeped. I took the other 512 out, and replaced it with the 'beeping RAM' and it still beeped.

If that guy gives you the 512 Ram, it will be a great start









Like I said, I'll look at school today.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikv*


Yes, I am currently using the 2 slots with 512 + 256, I took the 256 and put the 512 in, and it beeped. I took the other 512 out, and replaced it with the 'beeping RAM' and it still beeped.

If that guy gives you the 512 Ram, it will be a great start









Like I said, I'll look at school today.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nikv*


I put the RAM in, and I booted my comp, and it beeped 3 times, stopped, 3 times again, then I shut down my comp.

Sorry mate.




















Thanks for trying man ^_^


----------



## lost

Rep+ for getting all of the parts from our forum Nice rig too!!


----------



## Unknownm

k so where getting ram shifty!?


----------



## noname

184 Pin Right?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


184 Pin Right?


yes, looking for DDR400 If possable


----------



## Grim

So guys (Yes, I'm a big fat n00b with the newer stuph)









Do you think my Rig to be will be able to play Games like CS:Source?


----------



## noname

YEAH it will. An x1600 will do the job









edit: wait your getting a 6600gt?
that will do the job too


----------



## JoeUbi

6600 GT can max it out at around 1280x1025 w/o AA


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JoeUbi*


6600 GT can max it out at around 1280x1025 w/o AA

















Thats cool ^_^

I wonder if the CPU/RAM will bottleneck though..


----------



## splat00n

hows these machine looking now?


----------



## calvin924597

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*
















Thats cool ^_^

I wonder if the CPU/RAM will bottleneck though..


Nope. That CPU is plenty powerful, and the RAM is good too. If anything bottlenecked, it would be the GPU.


----------



## splat00n

Omg A 20" Whoa!


----------



## alexisd

I was on vacation but i was checking this thread.And want to give something away too.Goin to dig some games in my drawer.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *splat00n*


Omg A 20" Whoa!


ITs still like a dream to me..

only when I see it, touch it, (and take in the new parts smell) will I believe it :|

( I rly hope it works out though)
OMG you guys are the best.

You have NOOO happy how happy I've been the last few days.
DAncing round the house like some lil girl.

I've only DREAMED about owning such a PC, its really been nothing but that for me - a dream. I've seen guys on here (and everywhere) with their 64bit machines, and just wished.
And now...
I tell you,

I"M SOO HAPPY


----------



## alexisd

No @ this time but goin to check in the drawer.
Also i love Jamaica and the people there everytime i go there,they are great.I been in 8 rios and montego bay.


----------



## splat00n

I was wondering if any one has given him a steam account with CS:S yet?


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


they are great.I been in 8 rios and montego bay.


oh zeen, I live in mandeville.

Should tell me next time you take a trip though ^_^


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *splat00n*


I was wondering if any one has given him a steam account with CS:S yet?


Does he have the game?if not i have that one here and don't use.


----------



## madmanx1x1

wow this is great....i wish i had parts to donate...now these are the nice ppl of ocn....i tried to get a cpu cooler...the kid got 30 free from school and he wanted me to buy it...i offered to pay shipping but still no. you guys are building a sweet system for him....beats my old rig....and i want to thank all of you even though i have no clue who the receiver of this rig is just because i can understand the use of a slow machine and its a great thing you guys are doing







if i could be of assistance let me know i can ask around campus for some spare parts


----------



## splat00n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


Does he have the game?if not i have that one here and don't use.


ah well their you go, I don't think he does as mentioned before.

do you have it grim?


----------



## calvin924597

Quote:



Originally Posted by *splat00n*


ah well their you go, I don't think he does as mentioned before.

do you have it grim?











Isn't Nikv giving it to him?


----------



## splat00n

unkown post in first page if he is getting cs:s from nikv


----------



## alexisd

OK.So far i got this couples of games.
Command and conquer generals
Doom 
Dawn of war
Counter strike source
Joint task force
Pacific Storm
Act of war
All with instructions and keys.


----------



## shifty22123

Hey, I'll be happy to throw in the 512mb DDR400! I'm sending it with the 6600GT to UnknownM...

Grim...You know you have a kick ass rig now


----------



## alexisd

If you want to PM me your Address i sended to you.


----------



## splat00n

grim pm me you address so I can send you a dollar so you can buy yourself a cookie


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Grim...You know you have a kick ass rig now









You may not understand this, but its really.. still not a reality in my head.

I see some pretty specs, and A name corresponding to mine.. but.. its like.

Iono, I guess I still cant belive this...


----------



## shifty22123

Is there people in your area with such a pc?


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Is there people in your area with such a pc?

Well, at home (in madeville) I have some friends. They're much fortunate though - all with the exception of one, bought there own PCs (through saving).

I know one person down here too ^_^.
he has a 3500 witha 7300GT (or somming) and 512MB o ram, maybe i can finally play some games against him ^_^


----------



## alexisd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Is there people in your area with such a pc?

I don't think snly the richies in jamaica can get a rig like that.


----------



## calvin924597

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
Well, at home (in madeville) I have some friends. They're much fortunate though - all with the exception of one, bought there own PCs (through saving).

I know one person down here too ^_^.
he has a 3500 witha 7300GT (or somming) and 512MB o ram, maybe i can finally play some games against him ^_^

Lol your rig will pwn his.

hehehe 1111th post!


----------



## shifty22123

Man...your 6600GT will kill his 7300Gt! Your pc will be the king of all pc's in Jamaica


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Man...your 6600GT will kill his 7300Gt! Your pc will be the king of all pc's in Jamaica

























But I always thought the 7000+s (wether GT/GS) were faster.
He has a faster CPU anyway







(dont think I can Oclock to beat it either)

esp seeing that the prospect WC from our fellow friend ^_^ - is only listed as supporting p4 / SKTA #_o (wonder if the clip can fit 939 :\\)


----------



## exnihilo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Modki* 
What's the deal with BF2142? I wanna give it away but I already made an account with the CD Key. Can he make another or just use mine?

Either way if you want BF2142 it's yours Grim.









Basically, as long as you don't hop on and play while the CD KEY is in use (meaning by grim) he'll be fine. I thought about this when I wanted to put my BF2 on my new system. Worked like a charm.

cg


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *exnihilo* 
Basically, as long as you don't hop on and play while the CD KEY is in use (meaning by grim) he'll be fine. I thought about this when I wanted to put my BF2 on my new system. Worked like a charm.

cg

meh - I dont want to pester Modki, so thats ok ^_^


----------



## shifty22123

Compare it on this link

The 6600GT has GDDR3 memory where the 7300 has GDDR2


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Compare it on this link

The 6600GT has GDDR3 memory where the 7300 has GDDR2

hey, you're right shifty








I SHOULD be able to play CS and all that stuff ^_^.

I just really hope my CPU doesnt bottle neck

THIs is soo cool!!!
















I'm actually going to have a dece PC









That I can play games with n everything ^_^

the x1600 does pwn it though.

Hey Shifty, do you think I should OC it (I mean, will the CPU become a bottle neck you think?


----------



## Criswell

Holy ****, I'd like to congratulate for all the donators as well.

I was going to give him my FX card but it's older than the 6600









Good job!


----------



## RADEON

There's actually a version of the 7300GT with DDR3 memory. It's a lot closer to the 6600GT.

Man Grim, you're one lucky dude. I remember when I had my first rig. It was a Socket 2 with a Pentium 83MHz Overdrive chip, 48 MB RAM, and 1 MB onboard video. Then some friend of mine just gave me his old Slot A Athlon 1 GHz system, 256 MB Ram, and 64MB GF2 GTS video card. I thought I died and had gone to heaven...


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
hey, you're right shifty








I SHOULD be able to play CS and all that stuff ^_^.

I just really hope my CPU doesnt bottle neck

THIs is soo cool!!!
















I'm actually going to have a dece PC









That I can play games with n everything ^_^

the x1600 does pwn it though.

Hey Shifty, do you think I should OC it (I mean, will the CPU become a bottle neck you think?

The 6600 actually is being pulled from a PC here with the same cpu and everything! It will not get bottlenecked, so you are safe! However...I play CSS on 1280 x 1024 at high detail just fine without any lag! I must say...It feels like I'm giving my baby away







...but it's for a good cause and it hasn't been used for the last month since I got my xtx


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RADEON* 
Man Grim, you're one lucky dude.

Thats putting it midly dude!
I cant wait to put it together, and share the pics with my friends here ^_^









Quote:


Originally Posted by *RADEON* 
I remember when I had my first rig. It was a Socket 2 with a Pentium 83MHz Overdrive chip, 48 MB RAM, and 1 MB onboard video. Then some friend of mine just gave me his old Slot A Athlon 1 GHz system, 256 MB Ram, and 64MB GF2 GTS video card. I thought I died and had gone to heaven...

I can Imagine!








I have a slot 1 in my room right now (500MHZ). Those chips were awsome (didnt have integrated cache though). And even now, they could run win2000, and play games like starcraft and such, so you would have REALLY been king in that day. ^_^

dude I tell you, right now I'm on cloud nine.
I have henceforth devoted my Tech knowledge to OCN (- with unwavering loyalty!







)


----------



## iandh

If anything you should OC the 6600gt... you won't have any bottlenecking problems with that cpu/gpu combo.

BTW, I dropped my contribution off at the post office today, NamelessMC should have it tomorrow.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
The 6600 actually is being pulled from a PC here with the same cpu and everything! It will not get bottlenecked, so you are safe! However...I play CSS on 1280 x 1024 at high detail just fine without any lag! I must say...It feels like I'm giving my baby away







...but it's for a good cause and it hasn't been used for the last month since I got my xtx









I know the feeling








I have a PIII 900MHZ here, and I love it soo much, I practically sold it the other day - but I"m glad I got it back cuz it couldnt fit








Giving that away would erase all the lovely memories I've had with that chip. It used to make me be able to play GTA3, with onboard graphics ^_^.
I guess its only right to pass on the chain of brotherly love though ^_^ - so I'll be helping out a totally PCless dude with a Duron.

I think I'm going to put the PIII it in my mom's house though







- so they'll have a PC to use.


----------



## RADEON

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iandh* 
If anything you should OC the 6600gt... you won't have any bottlenecking problems with that cpu/gpu combo.

Yeah, the 6600GT oc's quite well, especially with the cooler you'll get for it. Don't let it's age fool you. They're still pretty darn fast! It whoops a 9800pro pretty easily.


----------



## shifty22123

Man...All the PC's in our house is paid for and built by me! My dad never buys anything nice, so I had to buy my own stuff and used the old hardware to build their pc and also my brothers PC! One has a 3000+ the other has a 3200+ so it's almost the same as Grim's PC, except I gave my bro my 7600GT









Where in the world do u find a brother like me?


----------



## Criswell

By the way, you MUST do a build log!


----------



## RADEON

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Man...All the PC's in our house is paid for and built by me! My dad never buys anything nice, so I had to buy my own stuff and used the old hardware to build their pc and also my brothers PC! One has a 3000+ the other has a 3200+ so it's almost the same as Grim's PC, except I gave my bro my 7600GT









Where in the world do u find a brother like me?









At least your bro has his own rig. I've had to beat my bro off of mine every time I wanted to use it. He's too cheap to just buy his own.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RADEON* 
At least your bro has his own rig. I've had to beat my bro off of mine every time I wanted to use it. He's too cheap to just buy his own.









Haha...well...Guess what??? Busy building my other bro one too! lol

*EDIT- BTW...I just do this because I feel sorry for my brothers! We cannot work because our Visas doesn't allow it(Parents are recruited to work here, no green card yet), and I have my ways on making money...so I help them out a little


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RADEON* 
Yeah, the 6600GT oc's quite well, especially with the cooler you'll get for it. Don't let it's age fool you. They're still pretty darn fast!

*** are you talking about.

IMHO, I still think the fx5200s are fast! I mean, they can play UT2k4 if you have a fast CPU, and lots o RAM ^_)


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
*** are you talking about.

IMHO, I still think the fx5200s are fast! I mean, they can play UT2k4 if you have a fast CPU, and lots o RAM ^_)

I used to have a FX5200 in south africa, and let me tell you Grim...That card is nothing compared to the 6600GT! You will just have to wait and experience it for yourself


----------



## Yraen

Gonna see if I can conjure up a box for this Planar from the basement at work. Then I'll need to figure out the shipping stuff.

Has a shipping date been scheduled yet? I might need to wait a week for my next paycheck. Bought some parts for my rig with the last one.


----------



## RADEON

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
*** are you talking about.

IMHO, I still think the fx5200s are fast! I mean, they can play UT2k4 if you have a fast CPU, and lots o RAM ^_)

What I'm saying is it's a truly amazing card, because it's a 2 year old, so-called "mainstream" class gfx card, but it outperforms stuff like the 9800pro, FX5900 ultra, and even the X1600 in many cases, and it can still crank out some darn good framerates in modern games. And that's all at stock clock speeds...







just wait until you overclock it! You'll be hanging on to the keyboard with both hands, screaming like you're on a roller coaster going downhill.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


I used to have a FX5200 in south africa, and let me tell you Grim...That card is nothing compared to the 6600GT! You will just have to wait and experience it for yourself










*FEELS ALL TINGLY INSIDE*

I CANT WAIT I CANT WAIT MAN! I cant wait to play source especially.

And finish my songs in FL studio wohoo.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


Gonna see if I can conjure up a box for this Planar from the basement at work. Then I'll need to figure out the shipping stuff.

Has a shipping date been scheduled yet? I might need to wait a week for my next paycheck. Bought some parts for my rig with the last one.











Uhm, talk to the organizers :|








(namelessMC or Unknownm) Shifty may have a good Idea too.


----------



## panzer126

6600GT was an awsome card, it whooped my FX5200, and 9600XT, 9800 Pro


----------



## sublime0

If its socket 939 let me know.. I might be able to pitch in but i cant ship anything until i get payed next thursday! But i may have something a little better than that 3,000.... I still have my old Athlon 64 3500 Manchester gets to 2.6 i think.. I may have some other things lyring around.. I think we should chip in and get him a 7900!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sublime0*


If its socket 939 let me know.. I might be able to pitch in but i cant ship anything until i get payed next thursday! But i may have something a little better than that 3,000.... I still have my old Athlon 64 3500 Manchester gets to 2.6 i think.. I may have some other things lyring around.. I think we should chip in and get him a 7900!


Pmed!


----------



## sublime0

OK i have.. probably useless but i have the following

_*Socket 939 athlon 64 3500*_+ 2.2ghz stock with a stock amd cooler!
A Pci *geforce Fx5500 *290/400 (Plays doom3 pretty well)
Agp *Geforce 2 MX 400*
*Iwill 266 socket a board *with 1.8ghz socket "A" cpu installed with stock cooler
And maybe a stick of 512mb ddr 333mhz..


----------



## Grim

the CPU would be great man. I'm going to talk to krunk, and if he hasnt sent it as yet, I'll accept yours ^_^









(I've NEVER had this luck before lolz - this is amazing)


----------



## TheLaughingMan

@NamelessMC - Great deal there, and an awesome choice for a case. I am actually considering a CM very similar to it soon for my upcoming rig. Also, thanks for being one of the original contributors and helping with a major portion of this gift. You are most definitely one of the good guys of OCN.

@ThePook - It sucks about the bad luck with the ram, regardless you're awesome for trying to help.

@ all of the hardware, software, monetary donors, and members in support of this cause - I am truly honored to be a part of a forum, with such kind & empathic hearts. OCN FTW.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


I'm not 100% sure on that yet. Mainly need to see if I have a box for it and make sure I have the funds to cover shipping to where ever.


First of all, you are super cool for giving up a 20" LCD. That alone is freaking awesome of you. Originally, I just figured we could raise the money for a 15-17" (considering they are quite cheap). This works, though.







The main reason I wanted to try for an LCD display was mostly _because_ of the shipping, and I figured it would make Grim's new PC that much more awesome!

Well, I said I would donate $30 more if we could get a decent LCD. The money could help cover shipping, couldn't it? Also, are you planing to ship it directly to Jamaica? I'm sure it will still cost a pretty good amount to ship it there (or anywhere for that matter







). Could you give a rough estimate of how much it should weigh packed up? Just curious, BTW.

Whatever happens; if you would accept my donation, I would like it to be used to help cover most of the shipping charge. I think it is the least anyone of us could do to help you with the burden of shipping something like that. PM the others organizing this, and let me know. I can have it to you (via Paypal) in minutes.









If anyone needs to , PM me. I'll respond as soon as I can, but I am usually on most of the time.


----------



## sublime0

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*









the CPU would be great man. I'm going to talk to krunk, and if he hasnt sent it as yet, I'll accept yours ^_^









(I've NEVER had this luck before lolz - this is amazing)


 right on.. I dont really know what would be better lolz.. At least it wasnt a venice like i thought it was when i bought it.. Im glad to help man!


----------



## madmanx1x1

does he need an OS? I can help there!


----------



## madmanx1x1

Windows XP Pro or Windows XP Pro X64


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanx1x1*


Windows XP Pro or Windows XP Pro X64

















. Thats ok man ^_^ - but thanks alot!


----------



## madmanx1x1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*
















. Thats ok man ^_^ - but thanks alot!

















What OS u going to use?


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanx1x1*


What OS u going to use?


Kubunto/ Gentoo(want to try it out) + winXP


----------



## madmanx1x1

maybe we can start a help madman cool his pc with our old water cooling parts!!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *madmanx1x1*


maybe we can start a help madman cool his pc with our old water cooling parts!!










added to list!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *panzer126*


6600GT was an awsome card, it whooped my FX5200, and 9600XT, 9800 Pro


lol, your motherboard. its the same has mine that i'm giving to Grim


----------



## madmanx1x1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


added to list!


----------



## shifty22123

Ok...so I'm sending the ram...I found some extra sticks too! Here is what's coming:

2 x 256mb DDR400
1 x 512mb DDR333
Total: 1GB ram









They are fully compatible and ran in my AMD 3000+ rig, however they will all run at DDR333 speed if all is used together


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Ok...so I'm sending the ram...I found some extra sticks too! Here is what's coming:

2 x 256mb DDR400
1 x 512mb DDR333
Total: 1GB ram









They are fully compatible and ran in my AMD 3000+ rig, however they will all run at DDR333 speed if all is used together












But hmm








You know, I have these lil RAM heatspreadders graciously imparted to me by [@st sometime ago. I wonder what will happen if I add it to that stick of 512, and send it to 400









(a stick of 128 died when I did that once







)

So like, who should I fold for when (If :|) I get my PC? ^_^


----------



## shifty22123

It's a kingston stick of ram...you may be able to do some overclocking with it! I'm not on any folding team atm...just fold by myself


----------



## noname

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
It's a kingston stick of ram...you may be able to do some overclocking with it! I'm not on any folding team atm...just fold by myself

oh shoot , i have no idea if the sticks im getting will be able to overclock. I mean i think they will but like i dont know if they are good.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 









But hmm








You know, I have these lil RAM heatspreadders graciously imparted to me by [@st sometime ago. I wonder what will happen if I add it to that stick of 512, and send it to 400









(a stick of 128 died when I did that once








)

So like, who should I fold for when (If :|) I get my PC? ^_^

Crank the volts, throw it into DDR400.








Set a 80mm fan on top of it if you need any thing higher than 3v.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
Crank the volts, throw it into DDR400.








Set a 80mm fan on top of it if you need any thing higher than 3v.









I'm scared








What if It dies?

I will be installing some heat spreaders - I hope they will do.
I wish RAm had heat sensors :\\ - the heat may not be transferring to the syncs properly, and while I'm there feeling it, and thinking its cool, it could be 'burning not concerning what no boddy wanna say' :|

I'd really love if it would work at that though - it would have to have much looser timings though.
Meh - if I get the PC, you guys'll help me.


----------



## Proof

I have a 36GB SCSI that I will donate. I also have a CD ROM drive I can donate.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Proof*


I have a 36GB SCSI that I will donate. I also have a CD ROM drive I can donate.


























wohoo! I have a SCSI Controller CARD!
















That would be awsome if you could be so kind. ^_^








TY MAN!

Could you please talk to Unknownm, and he'll give you the info you need ^_^


----------



## End3R

You good on optical drives? I've got a cd-rw drive if you need it


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *End3R*


You good on optical drives? I've got a cd-rw drive if you need it










I remember someone saying something about an old burner.
But if that doesnt work out, or it doenst work when the guys test it, sure! ^_^.








Anything Pwns my 4x SCSI burner. (it cant use CDRW







)


----------



## Ace of Spades

Rofl thats better than my rig


----------



## NamelessMC

I just received the first part of his rig.

Scythe Flex 120mm fan (No adapter though, might be a problem)
Doom 3 retail boxed
and a Zalman VF700 cooler!

The beginning stages commence!


----------



## Heru

I believe I may have a really nice -brand new- (never used) 650w or 700w PSU laying about. If interested, whoever is organizing this build should MSG me. I'll pull it out of the closet, take pictures, and post the stats tomorrow.


----------



## Heru

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16817159056

650w Coolmax SLI/CF PSU to be donated/shipped by end of the week.


----------



## Yraen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLaughingMan*


@NamelessMC - Great deal there, and an awesome choice for a case. I am actually considering a CM very similar to it soon for my upcoming rig. Also, thanks for being one of the original contributors and helping with a major portion of this gift. You are most definitely one of the good guys of OCN.

@ThePook - It sucks about the bad luck with the ram, regardless you're awesome for trying to help.

@ all of the hardware, software, monetary donors, and members in support of this cause - I am truly honored to be a part of a forum, with such kind & empathic hearts. OCN FTW.

First of all, you are super cool for giving up a 20" LCD. That alone is freaking awesome of you. Originally, I just figured we could raise the money for a 15-17" (considering they are quite cheap). This works, though.







The main reason I wanted to try for an LCD display was mostly _because_ of the shipping, and I figured it would make Grim's new PC that much more awesome!

Well, I said I would donate $30 more if we could get a decent LCD. The money could help cover shipping, couldn't it? Also, are you planing to ship it directly to Jamaica? I'm sure it will still cost a pretty good amount to ship it there (or anywhere for that matter







). Could you give a rough estimate of how much it should weigh packed up? Just curious, BTW.

Whatever happens; if you would accept my donation, I would like it to be used to help cover most of the shipping charge. I think it is the least anyone of us could do to help you with the burden of shipping something like that. PM the others organizing this, and let me know. I can have it to you (via Paypal) in minutes.









If anyone needs to , PM me. I'll respond as soon as I can, but I am usually on most of the time.










To answer this... The Planar site lists the shipping weight as 19 pounds, but it may be less. Haven't had a chance to look for a box for it... work's been busy. Had a short power outage last night during a storm, and power outage at a hospital is bad bad bad.









I should have a chance in the morning to take a look. Once I get that, I'll toss it on a bathroom scale to get a basic measurement so I can price shipping.







Then I'll let ya know!


----------



## Crimsonite

http://www.clubit.com/product_detail...temno=A4600221

I think this will be a good choice for LCD, what do ya'll think? I got a working single stick of 512B Kingston Value RAM laying around that I can contribute, and I'll throw in $50 for that LCD if there's not yet one opted for him.

Please instruct what to do, I feel so dizzy after reading through the entire thread, like having a car [email protected]@


----------



## noneed4me2

I feel guilty now shifty22123 about not donating the Opteron, but its hard letting something like that go when I rarely get stuff as it is. Regardless, this has been a great show of charity among the forum users and I would like to expand on the idea. Maybe some sort of yearly give away or other function. I wouldn't know how to keep it honest though. I still would be willing to donate that 3200 Winchester s939 and some stock AMD coolers Opteron versions, and anything else I can scrounge up. Let me know if this idea appeals to you or if you can find a home for the parts I listed to someone who deserves a little something extratham what they have now. I would also be willing to donate to a paypal account for the same purpose, maybe something setup for this forum as a charity fund for the underprivileged. You have to be carefull hough as I have seen stuff like this get abused before.

And Grim congrats on the build I look forward to seeing all your knew specs updated once the builds complete. Anyone with such a cool avatar deserves a worthy rig.


----------



## noneed4me2

On the LCD subject may I recommend the Sceptre x20wg NAGA http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16824112006 I have one and its very nice for the price.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


I feel guilty now shifty22123 about not donating the Opteron, but its hard letting something like that go when I rarely get stuff as it is. Regardless, this has been a great show of charity among the forum users and I would like to expand on the idea. Maybe some sort of yearly give away or other function. I wouldn't know how to keep it honest though. I still would be willing to donate that 3200 Winchester s939 and some stock AMD coolers Opteron versions, and anything else I can scrounge up. Let me know if this idea appeals to you or if you can find a home for the parts I listed to someone who deserves a little something extratham what they have now. I would also be willing to donate to a paypal account for the same purpose, maybe something setup for this forum as a charity fund for the underprivileged. You have to be carefull hough as I have seen stuff like this get abused before.

And Grim congrats on the build I look forward to seeing all your knew specs updated once the builds complete. Anyone with such a cool avatar deserves a worthy rig.


No worries man! Next time we are donating you will have the chance to donate! ATM...everything goes through UnknownM since he's the one who started all of this! Looks like we have everything for Grim's new PC, but a donation would be nice to unknownM's paypal account to help pay for the shipping ot even to Grim himself for some spending money


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


On the LCD subject may I recommend the Sceptre x20wg NAGA http://www.newegg.com/product/produc...82E16824112006 I have one and its very nice for the price.


I have one too and it's a great LCD! I think Yrean got one from work for free...so that helps a lot


----------



## Yraen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
I have one too and it's a great LCD! I think Yrean got one from work for free...so that helps a lot









Yar, I did.


----------



## iandh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
I just received the first part of his rig.

Scythe Flex 120mm fan (No adapter though, might be a problem)
Doom 3 retail boxed
and a Zalman VF700 cooler!

The beginning stages commence!

Did you find the AS5 in there?

I've got a psu/fan adapter plug laying right here, I'll drop it in the mail tomorrow.


----------



## eraser_ta

i am regretabley unable to send the anti-static bubble warp







and i have had little problem come up today (the 4th) details here http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/4724/1000055ce6.jpg

edit: yes im ok not sure about the turkey i hit i didnt stop to check

edit: sorry guys i cant help now i feel bad about being unable to help now


----------



## alexisd

OMG.That's bad.You OK?Hope you can get back on track asap.


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eraser_ta*


i am regretabley unable to send the anti-static bubble warp







and i have had little problem come up today (the 4th) details here http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/4724/1000055ce6.jpg

edit: yes im ok not sure about the turkey i hit i didnt stop to check

edit: sorry guys i cant help now i feel bad about being unable to help now


Ouch !









Hope you can get it fixed soon !









And what did you really hit ?


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eraser_ta*


i am regretabley unable to send the anti-static bubble warp







and i have had little problem come up today (the 4th) details here http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/4724/1000055ce6.jpg

edit: yes im ok not sure about the turkey i hit i didnt stop to check

edit: sorry guys i cant help now i feel bad about being unable to help now


OMG!























Thats awful man, What happened, was that on the way to post!?














did I do that?









-thats one BIIIG turkey man :\\


----------



## eraser_ta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PeDrO305* 

And what did you really hit ?









a turkey that decided to fly across the road at the wrong time

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
-thats one BIIIG turkey man :\\

yeh the sucker was huge wish i woulda stoped and grabed it


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eraser_ta* 
a turkey that decided to fly across the road at the wrong time

oh man.
Turkey = pwned

but that's gotta suck for the windshield. It couldnt at least land on the hood? or hit the fender? How high do turkeys fly down there anyways?


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crimsonite* 
I got a working single stick of 512B Kingston Value RAM laying around that I can contribute

Dude, do it. I've got a stick of 512MB Kingston that I was looking at last night, debating on whether to send it or not. If we both send them, 1gb of matching RAM ain't bad.

-edit-
Sorry to hear about your car eraser. Stupid turkeys.

Is anti-static bubble wrap still needed? We have GADS of it here at work. I can send some along with the PSU and RAM tomorrow.


----------



## TheLaughingMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yraen* 
To answer this... The Planar site lists the shipping weight as 19 pounds, but it may be less. Haven't had a chance to look for a box for it... work's been busy. Had a short power outage last night during a storm, and power outage at a hospital is bad bad bad.









I should have a chance in the morning to take a look. Once I get that, I'll toss it on a bathroom scale to get a basic measurement so I can price shipping.







Then I'll let ya know!









Alright, sounds good. I still can believe we got someone to donate one. You're awesome in my book.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eraser_ta* 
i am regretabley unable to send the anti-static bubble warp







and i have had little problem come up today (the 4th) details here http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/4724/1000055ce6.jpg

edit: yes im ok not sure about the turkey i hit i didnt stop to check

edit: sorry guys i cant help now i feel bad about being unable to help now

I actually kinda hit one going about 70-80ish on the interstate about 6 years ago. When I looked back in the rearview, it was like a cartoon; giant poof of feathers, but no body in sight! lol

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nevaziah* 
oh man.
*Turkey = pwned*

but that's gotta suck for the windshield. It couldnt at least land on the hood? or hit the fender? How high do turkeys fly down there anyways?

QFT. You ain't kidding!

On second thought: eraser_ta's windshild + turkey = simultaneous double pwn.


----------



## eraser_ta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


oh man. 
Turkey = pwned

but that's gotta suck for the windshield. It couldnt at least land on the hood? or hit the fender? How high do turkeys fly down there anyways?


yeh no kidding and about 20 feet i think

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLaughingMan*


I actually kinda hit one going about 70-80ish on the interstate about 6 years ago. When I looked back in the rearview, it was like a cartoon; giant poof of feathers, but no body in sight! lol

On second thought: eraser_ta's windshild + turkey = simultaneous double pwn.










 lol yeh i hit this one going 65mph and he was every bit the height of the windsheild and i have a 3 foot hole in my windshield


----------



## NamelessMC

It looks like the car won.

The case should be arriving today and the package from Ianh arrived. So far:

VF700
Doom 3
AS5 Tube 
Cooler Master Centurion 534 Case

All arrived and ready to go.


----------



## Crimsonite

Ok, so do I send the Kingston stick to Nameless? If so, PM me your addy!

Blessings~


----------



## NamelessMC

Ram should be going to Unknownm, but if you can't get ahold of him, you can ship to me, I'm handling case/cooling/hard drive/ power supply


----------



## Yraen

Ok! I got the box finally. Just need to package it and weigh it!









To confirm, could Nameless or Unknown PM me with the location I should ship this to?


----------



## NamelessMC

I'll try to get Unknownm's address.

I wouldn't want to manage the 20" LCD lol


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eraser_ta*


i am regretabley unable to send the anti-static bubble warp







and i have had little problem come up today (the 4th) details here http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/4724/1000055ce6.jpg

edit: yes im ok not sure about the turkey i hit i didnt stop to check

edit: sorry guys i cant help now i feel bad about being unable to help now


Man...Didn't even know there are turkeys like that in Kansas! Killer turkeys is the correct name for them


----------



## shifty22123

I'll send him unknownM's adress


----------



## grunion

SATA HDD shipped today...Sorry it took so long. 
Enjoy Grim








I did not have time to clean the HDD so ignore the How to make a dirty bomb stuff


----------



## Crimsonite

PM me Unknown's addy too then! Thx~


----------



## Crimsonite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


Dude, do it. I've got a stick of 512MB Kingston that I was looking at last night, debating on whether to send it or not. If we both send them, 1gb of matching RAM ain't bad.

-edit-
Sorry to hear about your car eraser. Stupid turkeys.

Is anti-static bubble wrap still needed? We have GADS of it here at work. I can send some along with the PSU and RAM tomorrow.


Heru, let's do that then, 2x matching 512MB of Kingston is better for his rig. Soon as I get a hold of Unknown's addy I'mma shoot the stick his way~


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Crimsonite*


Heru, let's do that then, 2x matching 512MB of Kingston is better for his rig. Soon as I get a hold of Unknown's addy I'mma shoot the stick his way~


Sounds good.

Any use for a 250GB Maxtor SATA HD? Brand new also, still sealed in it's anti-static plastic. Should still be sitting in my closet, unless my brother nabbed it. I'll take a look tonight. let me know if I should send it with the PSU and RAM tomorrow.

How many SATA plugs/slots does that mobo have anyhow?

-edit-
Nevermind. I'll just send the PSU to Nameless tomorrow. When I get paid next Tues, I will send the RAM and HD (If I still have it) to Unknown.


----------



## b3ar

I sent F.E.A.R. today (directly to Grim); it should be there in a week or two. Have fun, ja!


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
SATA HDD shipped today...Sorry it took so long.
Enjoy Grim









LIKE HELL Grim will man!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I did not have time to clean the HDD so ignore the How to make a dirty bomb stuff

















,
Nah, I'll just add it to my collection of liturature









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Crimsonite* 
Heru, let's do that then, 2x matching 512MB of Kingston is better for his rig. Soon as I get a hold of Unknown's addy I'mma shoot the stick his way~

****








dd..d..Dual Channel ....
Plus NickV has a stick for me.
OMG - this cant be happening... is THAT THING I'm reading about....

my computer? :|


----------



## Special_K

Anything else he needs for his pc? Ill donate if he still needs anything I have.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
Anything else he needs for his pc? Ill donate if he still needs anything I have.

I dont think so (though my organizers







- would be best to ask).

There's have 2 Kingston 512MBs (to be used in Dual Channel







) as well as one stick of 512 From NickV. Someone else said they had 2 sticks of DDR400 256, but maybe that can go towards some other PC-less, good OCN Member.

There's the Mobo So graciously donated by My dude Unknownm.

Uhm, There's HDDs

And a case.

And a lovely sound card too.
And a KICK ASS MONITOR (I get goosebumps everytime I think about it)

So, I think thats it...

Right guys?


----------



## Special_K

Alrighty, sounds like you have everything covered. I was going to donate my 6800 512 mb. But you got a better ATI card it seems.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Special_K* 
Alrighty, sounds like you have everything covered. I was going to donate my 6800 512 mb. But you got a better ATI card it seems.

No, I guess the first page needs to be updated ^_^ (where are ya unknown!) .

But I'm actually getting Shifty's old (beloved!) 6600 ^_^.
(the ATI card wouldnt beat yours btw







)


----------



## Special_K

I'm still unsure between comparisons between ATI/Nvidia or AMD to Intel core speeds and whatnot. I see ATI cards at 700+ mhz and then see them below Nvidia chips at only 600 mhz and the Nvidia chip is winning so i'm like *** mate. Ok, anyways, glad to see you happy with your new pc. And it's great to see things like this happening on this forum. Makes me glad I choose this forum over others.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

See that's how it should be







!!!
Great stuff Grim...now get to clockin'!!!
Old Probn got's you some backup in the box to hold you down...








Some NICs,motherboard,videocard to make your current rig not-so-uncurrent


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


Some NICs,motherboard,videocard to make your current rig not-so-uncurrent




















Nah, those will go in my current rig!


----------



## dotcomthese

Has the video card been shipped yet??? I may have a proposition


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Hey guys, if I may ask, why isn't Grim getting everything shipped to him, so that he can get it assembled himself? I figured it would be a great learning experience for him.....

I'm going to be shipping my Venice directly to him, least he'll get to do that much himself


----------



## Modki

Grim you want a small applique or a big applique? The OCN sticker thing. I think the small ones go inside the windowed cases while the big ones go on outer surfaces, ones backwards... know what I mean?


----------



## Modki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
Hey guys, if I may ask, why isn't Grim getting everything shipped to him, so that he can get it assembled himself? I figured it would be a great learning experience for him.....

I'm going to be shipping my Venice directly to him, least he'll get to do that much himself









If they do tax it or something then it'll come in one big package not a thousand tiny ones.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Modki* 
Grim you want a small applique or a big applique? The OCN sticker thing. I think the small ones go inside the windowed cases while the big ones go on outer surfaces, ones backwards... know what I mean?

Big one FTW







(I'll put it on the side of the case.. that doesnt have the glass thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Modki* 
If they do tax it or something then it'll come in one big package not a thousand tiny ones.

Yeah, but I was talking to my dad the other night, he says that if I get sent something Fedex.. the shipping is paid for already.. and they wont charge anything my end.
Anyone know if this is true? (computer parts dont have "duties" for Jamaica)

I have another question for you guys though ^_^.

Which has more potential for overclocking, I.e - which one would be the fastest at max

A Venice 3000+, OR a winchester 3500+?







.
Tell me quick, so the guys dont waste their time. ^_^


----------



## Grim

Bump

c'mon guys - tell me :|


----------



## Grim

no one? :|


----------



## Unknownm

grr. that sucks welll everything is beening shiped to me and mc.. lol


----------



## Unknownm

who am I pming? I got like 3274932 post from users and I'm lost. Please post up who i'm posting! thanks!


----------



## alexisd

Not me.I have my donation covered.Check with grim.


----------



## Grim

OK, I'll try Unknownm

Theres dude dotcomthese (wanted to find out what shifty was up to) heru, and crimsonite. I think Yraen wanted your contact info, Proof and End3r too ^_^


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Which is better, A Venice 3000+, OR a winchester 3500+?







. 
Tell me quick, so the guys dont waste their time. ^_^


Please?


----------



## JeffB

They're both 90nm technology. I'd do a bit more research (search google for 'difference between winchester and venice' or 'winchester vs venice' or the other way around), but the Venice is supposed to outperform the Winchester(of same speed), by around 2%. Venice has an improved memory contoller over the Winchester, but the speed difference between the Venice 3000(1.8ghz) and the Winchester 3500(2.2Ghz) would probably help the Winchester make up for that quite a bit. Although Venice is claimed to be a better over clocker, i can't comment much on that.

Edit: Manchester ahh #[email protected]%[email protected] sorry man


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeffB* 
They're both 90nm technology. I'd do a bit more research (search google for 'difference between winchester and venice' or 'winchester vs venice' or the other way around), but the Venice is supposed to outperform the Winchester(of same speed), by around 2%. Venice has an improved memory contoller over the Winchester, but the speed difference between the Venice 3000(1.8ghz) and the Winchester 3500(2.2Ghz) would probably help the Winchester make up for that quite a bit. Although Venice is claimed to be a better over clocker, i can't comment much on that.

Thanks VERY much for your reply man (finally - somebody!)

But my excuses, its a 3500+ *MANCHESTER.*









How's that? ^_^


----------



## Nikv

I was just trying to get the 512 DDR 400 working on my comp, and when I turn on the comp it just beeps 3 times over and over..

I don't know if it's just my comp, or if it's broken or not..

The RAM I plugged in broke my old motherboard, but that's because I was plugging it in the wrong way, but yeah..


----------



## Grim

lolz, ok

Was it you I was telling how to clean stuff up? or pook?

Either way, you should try it! ^_^


----------



## ()ut[@st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikv* 
The RAM I plugged in broke my old motherboard, but that's because I was plugging it in the wrong way, but yeah..









Considering there's a keyway in the DDR slot & module, you must've applied some major pressure... if it won't fit don't force it, it's that simple!









* slaps *Nikv* with a DDR module *


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
Thanks VERY much for your reply man (finally - somebody!)

But my excuses, its a 3500+ WINCHESTER.

How's that? ^_^

In answer to your question - 3000+ Venice will probably overclock better







For example, my 3000+ Venice went to 2.5ghz day to day with only a small voltage increase and I could push 2.65ghz out of it for benching; it's a great chip and will do you nicely









Great to see something like this on the forum, as everyone else has said - I've not got anything to donate at the moment which you don't already have; when I get a bit of cash (not Paypal) I'll send over some games I've got lying round


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


A Venice 3000+, OR a winchester 3500+?







. 
Tell me quick, so the guys dont waste their time. ^_^


The Venice would be best... Winchesters were early Socket 939 and didn't overclock as good as their Venice counterparts.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


Hey guys, if I may ask, why isn't Grim getting everything shipped to him, so that he can get it assembled himself? I figured it would be a great learning experience for him.....

I'm going to be shipping my Venice directly to him, least he'll get to do that much himself











Nobody's really answering my question, lol.


----------



## IcedEarth

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


Nobody's really answering my question, lol.


I think they may be, what i can gather is that they are gathering it all up at once and then sending it in one big bulk.


----------



## dotcomthese

The reason I asked about the card is this: If someone is donating a 6600gt then they could just send it to me and I will ship GRIM a BFG7600gt I have 5 7600gt's


----------



## prosser13

You have...how many...7600GT's?


----------



## dotcomthese

Hey everyone knows I build atleast one rig a week so I got stuff all the time...Shop for stuff all the time..And I have made a few donations here on OCN...So why not try to help again...I'm just like that...I mean my job in the real world is a Life Enrichment Director for a retirement community....So my job is to make people happy all day long...Life is so rough...I play games all day, do some exercises with the people and take them out on trips...


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dotcomthese*


Hey everyone knows I build atleast one rig a week so I got stuff all the time...Shop for stuff all the time..And I have made a few donations here on OCN...So why not try to help again...I'm just like that...I mean my job in the real world is a Life Enrichment Director for a retirement community....So my job is to make people happy all day long...Life is so rough...I play games all day, do some exercises with the people and take them out on trips...


I feel for you man


----------



## prosser13

Ahh - that explains why you have so many







I wasn't saying its a bad thing to give them away; its an awesome thing to do; was just curious why you'd have 5 of them







I've done charity work with retired people, been on trips and helped out and stuff, its really rewarding


----------



## Heru

About that the Kingston RAM Crimsonite and I are sending being used in Dual config - Don't the sticks usually have to be from the same batch to be able to function as Dual rather than Single?


----------



## prosser13

As long as their same make and model they'll work in dual channel I believe


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


As long as their same make and model they'll work in dual channel I believe


Awesome. -fingers crossed-


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


As long as their same make and model they'll work in dual channel I believe


They should yes. There are rare cases they won't if they're not 'paired' by the manufacturer, but I have used different sticks in Dual Channel.


----------



## NamelessMC

The case is here. Waiting on the HDD before it's ready to be sent out.

What me and Unknown are working out is that I will send the case to Grim and he's going to send everything else, so he should have the 6600GT. If it hasn't shipped out to him, we can work it out so that the 6600GT goes to dotcomthese and he can just send the 7600GT to Unknownm.


----------



## Modki

Should I ship BF2142 and the applique to Grim or one of you? I figure he'd want to put the sticker on himself.


----------



## Hailscott

You guys are awsome and very un-selfish. This is so cool what you are doing for grim.

OCN RULZ!!!!!!


----------



## Heru

Quote:

The case is here. Waiting on the HDD before it's ready to be sent out.
Okay, wait. Need clarification here..

Who am I sending the 250GB HDD and the 512 stick of RAM to?

Nameless, I just sent out the PSU to you about 2 minutes ago, so I can't include any of it w/ that. Can I just send the RAM and HDD to Unknown on Tuesday?


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


Okay, wait. Need clarification here..

Who am I sending the 250GB HDD and the 512 stick of RAM to?

Nameless, I just sent out the PSU to you about 2 minutes ago, so I can't include any of it w/ that. Can I just send the RAM and HDD to Unknown on Tuesday?


Yeah you could. I'm sure he could stuff the ram and HDD into his shipment lol. The PSU, case and cooling on my side is enough. I can barely afford to send that stuff as it is.


----------



## Crimsonite

Nameless pls PM your addy I'mma shoot the stick your way and also your Paypal email so I can send you $10 to pitch in for the shipping to Grim.

"The greatest beauty on earth is found in the hearts of those who love-" you guys are awesome~ =)

The organizers of this mission has given me an idea for a new program at the Church I attend. Thank you all. ^^

Blessings


----------



## Grim

I tell you, I've said it once, but I must say again, I'm just lost for words to describe how I feel inside - I've been on cloud 9 since the other day








This is so wonderful. I cant believe I'm actually going to have a dece PC. You may not understand, but my DREAMS are coming through in this thread ^_^







..

Anywho, guys, are you SURE its ok to ship the CASE.. with the HDDs bolted inside? - bearing in mind how sensitive HDDs are to shock, wouldnt it be a better Idea to put them in like... a padded packaged box?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Anybody wanna send next day Fedex...PM me
I got the hook up...( I work there P/T)


----------



## prosser13

Considered putting them inside a padded box and taping them with parcel tape to the bottom of the case?


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modki*


Should I ship BF2142 and the applique to Grim or one of you? I figure he'd want to put the sticker on himself.


YES! ^_^. I'd LOVE TO.
I've ALWAYS wanted an OCN sticker, (mind you I've never had a rig that was worthy of one)
So that will be awsome.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


Anybody wanna send next day Fedex...PM me
I got the hook up...( I work there P/T)


WOW! check that out guys - we have our link right here ^_^


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Thanks VERY much for your reply man (finally - somebody!)

But my excuses, its a 3500+ *MANCHESTER.*









How's that? ^_^


I have a new friend for you: www.hwbot.org









A search for "AMD Athlon 64 3500+"

http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?...%2B+manchester

Only 4 results, but the average overclock is 2848mhz


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


I have a new friend for you: www.hwbot.org









A search for "AMD Athlon 64 3500+"

http://www.hwbot.org/quickSearch.do?...%2B+manchester

Only 4 results, but the average overclock is 2848mhz










Yeah! compared to an average of 2.7+ for the venice (just like Krunk said)

Seems they're pretty Factual..

Hmm








What do you guys think? Should I accept the Venice or Manchester?


----------



## prosser13

I'd go with the Manchester TBH and take a risk









My 3000+ did 2.5ghz day to day, but to get that you've gotta get a pretty high FSB due to the low multi and you might be unlucky.

At least with the Manchester its relatively easy to do 2.5ghz


----------



## Grim

OK, one more vote for MAnchester, and Grim will listen to his Buds, and accept that one ^_^


----------



## Modki

2.8Ghz is teh sex? Consider this a vote for the Manhandler.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NamelessMC*


The case is here. Waiting on the HDD before it's ready to be sent out.

What me and Unknown are working out is that I will send the case to Grim and he's going to send everything else, so he should have the 6600GT. If it hasn't shipped out to him, we can work it out so that the 6600GT goes to dotcomthese and he can just send the 7600GT to Unknownm.


I already talked to him!


----------



## DontPassTheFence

Dude yea, Ive got a Venice and even Id say go for the manchester! (see link in sig for top stable OC on my 3200+ venice)


----------



## Grim

ok! ^_^. SO, its the manchester then ^_^.


----------



## Niko-Time

Who wants to go to the city of rivers anyway? Go to manchester, you may get stabbed but its tough stuff out there.


----------



## Grim

^_^. Ty niko
here's another Question for you guys, which one is hotter?
(I"ve already accepted teh Manchester btw ^_^)


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


^_^. Ty niko
here's another Question for you guys, which one is hotter?
(I"ve already accepted teh Manchester btw ^_^)


The Manchester IS hotter... so you'll need something better than stock cooling if you plan to overclock it.


----------



## Niko-Time

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


The Manchester IS hotter... so you'll need something better than stock cooling if you plan to overclock it.


I disagree, it always rains and is **** weather in manchester, in venice its boiling, come on, weather whise, italy>england


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


I disagree, it always rains and is **** weather in manchester, in venice its boiling, come on, weather whise, italy>england


HAHAHAHA, OH WOW. You got me there. Thanks for making my day.


----------



## Grim

Meh ;\\

Oh well, perhaps I wont be able to reach as high a clock speed as I would with teh venice - but, hey, its still a good chip! I cant complain.

I dont think its a stock cooler the rig will have though ^_^


----------



## Grim

I read up a lil.

Who says VEnice is newer than MANCHESTER?


----------



## Niko-Time

Popular legend is that Venice was founded on March 25, 421 AD

The Manchester area was settled in daighys arse or before Roman times

Venice came first, I win.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Niko-Time*


Popular legend is that Venice was founded on March 25, 421 AD

The Manchester area was settled in daighys arse or before Roman times

Venice came first, I win.


----------



## Grim

ok. I'm officially confused. I REALLY dont know which chip is better to accept |Venice 3000+(IHS removed) or Manchester 3500+| - but I just want the right one, esp because I wont be upgrading this rig again untill I'm about 30.

Guys, you know what would be helpfull?
Could you both give me the steppings on your chips? That would help a lot :\\


----------



## dotcomthese

I'm thinking the 3500 would be less work for the same clocks and less stress on the system and better memory settings if you need a divider...


----------



## Grim

1 point for the Machester (I"m turning this into a poll BTW)

Edit







- I meant, I'm asking UnknownM to turn this into a poll


----------



## JeffB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
Thanks VERY much for your reply man (finally - somebody!)

But my excuses, its a 3500+ *MANCHESTER.*









How's that? ^_^

ugh, i gotta get to bed earlier, sorry bout that


----------



## grunion

Post up when you all start recieving the parts.


----------



## calvin924597

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Post up when you all start recieving the parts.

You are almost to 1337 posts!


----------



## exnihilo

Is this thread dead now or something?

cg


----------



## noname

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


ok. I'm officially confused. I REALLY dont know which chip is better to accept |Venice 3000+(IHS removed) or Manchester 3500+| - but I just want the right one, esp because I wont be upgrading this rig again untill I'm about 30.

Guys, you know what would be helpfull?
Could you both give me the steppings on your chips? That would help a lot :\\


hey when you get the rig , sell it and then keep that money and use it to buy a computer when you are 30. By then computers will be 90x better than what we have now , and youll be able to play "OLD school" games for 500 bucks









just kidding btw


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noname*


hey when you get the rig , sell it and then keep that money and use it to buy a computer when you are 30. By then computers will be 90x better than what we have now , and youll be able to play "OLD school" games for 500 bucks









just kidding btw


That makes no Fudgin sense!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *exnihilo*


Is this thread dead now or something?

cg



Well, I'm really just waiting to hear from each of the lovely Donors if they sent the stuff already ;]


----------



## shifty22123

Hey hey...Just got my pc up and running again after installing my WC setup









Hey Grim, Have you contacted that member in regards of the video card trading


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Hey hey...Just got my pc up and running again after installing my WC setup









Hey Grim, Have you contacted that member in regards of the video card trading


Yeah dude, he's up for it. he says he'd just ship it directly to me, then I'd ship that one to him.
I'm still trying to finilize some stuff though, so, I'll get back to you ^_^









but for now, LET US see the WC!


----------



## noneed4me2

Way to go Grimm can't wait to see what it looks like once its altogether. Are you planning to overclock it much? it looks like your cooling will be able to handle it.


----------



## Grim

to tell the truth, I'm scared









I REALLY cant risk anything happening to this rig, as I've said a couple times earlier, I really wont be upgrading this rig for the next couple of Years....

I really dont want to screw it up! :|
May be just the RAM though, and the CPU will go up a lil further, but thats just if I cant play some games on full res.
I dunno :\\
I'm just REALLY happy right now lolz


----------



## noneed4me2

Start reading them OC guides







all around here and you will learn its really not that hard to do and if you do it; a little at time and check stability, you will be OK. I understand though about taking care of your hardware I myself pamper my Opty's as it took forever for me to be able to get them, not to mention all my other hardware, always had to buy a little at a time cause I can't afford much, but in 4 years I have finally built my dream rig.














The only thing I am waiting left to get is a set of internal ATI based crossfire cards. Ran out of funds buying stuff for the family so I picked up an X1900gt cheap from newegg for $129 to hold me over, wanted to get a x1950pro card now and one later but just couldn't make it. Might work out better in the long run as it will give ATI time to release their DX10 cards and open new possibilities.









Oh and send me some of that good stuff from your homeland














, it just isn't as good around here as it is from where your at


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


ok. I'm officially confused. I REALLY dont know which chip is better to accept |Venice 3000+(IHS removed) or Manchester 3500+| - but I just want the right one, esp because I wont be upgrading this rig again untill I'm about 30.

Guys, you know what would be helpfull?
Could you both give me the steppings on your chips? That would help a lot :\\


If your going to be using the Zalman cooler you can't use the IHS-removed 3000+, mounting won't be good enough


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


If your going to be using the Zalman cooler you can't use the IHS-removed 3000+, mounting won't be good enough


THANKS for telling me! OMG, I was about to remove mine


----------



## Yraen

Got everything set to ship the monitor to somewhere... but not sure when I'll get a chance to. Last couple weeks have been hellacious, and I think this one will be too. I'll let you know when I find a chance to pop it in the mail


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yraen* 
Got everything set to ship the monitor to somewhere... but not sure when I'll get a chance to. Last couple weeks have been hellacious, and I think this one will be too. I'll let you know when I find a chance to pop it in the mail

















THANKS MAN! ^_^


----------



## noname

start filling in your pc specs!


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
Start reading them OC guides







all around here and you will learn its really not that hard to do and if you do it; a little at time and check stability, you will be OK.

Ty man







.
truth is though that I'm not really a noob to O'clockin ^_^ - I've used to pimp out P2s,Cellys,K6s, Tbirds lolz, It had been a distructive hobby of mine, and somehow I KNOW, that even though I swear to myself that I wont O'clock this system, something inside of me is going to be nagging me "Grim - just imagine the FPS in CS.. if you just turn up th" at thats it








I'm really going to try and restrain myself though; this machine should be able to do EVERYTHING I want it to - and the only reason for overclocking it would be to satisfy my addiction - not to get any needed performance.
But its sooo hard to resist :\\

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
Oh and send me some of that good stuff from your homeland














, it just isn't as good around here as it is from where your at
























. I know, its DA STUFF! lolz, but I cant cuz I can get locked away for years in a cell, stuck with a girlfriend named spike :|

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
If your going to be using the Zalman cooler you can't use the IHS-removed 3000+, mounting won't be good enough









. REAlly? how come?
What do you mean by "good enough"? - that the zalman needs a tad of restling (which could be detrimental for the raw die)?

----EDIT

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noname* 
start filling in your pc specs!

Nah, that would be kinda lame wouldnt it?








(Jamaicans call that "posing" - showing off stuff I dont have







)


----------



## BrinNutz

You should put the name of the member who donated each part into your system specs, until you get it together.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BrinNutz* 
You should put the name of the member who donated each part into your system specs, until you get it together.

^_^














.
I like the Idea.


----------



## noneed4me2

I am donating to your account once shifty sends me the address. or if you have one just post or PM it to me and I will send what I can to help your project along. It won't be much but I would like to contribute something.

And I was just joshin about the other I would never want to sepereate you from your new rig and have a too personal relationship with someon named spike. DAKind has helped me get through alot of stuff since my accident that messed me up but here in California you can get a Doctor to write a scrip and then you get a special card that is basically a "get out jail free" card and I can go to store and shop. Its kinda sweet accept often they run out do to all the legal customers.


----------



## Poser

I have got a couple of matched sticks of DDR400 512 value ram...if you are interested. I see that you already got 3*512...but hey, the more the merrier


----------



## NamelessMC

I have the case prepped with fans installed, but I'm waiting on the HDD and PSU to get to me. At least I know the HDD was sent to me but I don't know about the PSU lol.


----------



## Unknownm

for my side, nothing has come up!. Hope it to come here soon (stupid customs) lol.

Anyways I'm sure namelessMC / shifty / Grim ; knows about the deal with the 6600GT to 7600GT? if your not sure PM me. Dot knows because we talked on Pm and made a deal on the 7600GT







.

Once again thanks to everyone that help donate, all we need to do is wait for the parts and send it out. Me or someone can try to find a *cheap webcam* to give to grim so all 500 of us can see the moment happen









Last thing, Please contact : namelessMC or Unknownm for donating. If one of the items don't go though, we will post it up here to see what happen etc.!

*My email:*
[email protected]

*namelessMC:*
PM!

Use this if you can't PM or like to email!


----------



## sepheronx

ok, im sending the stuff once I get money to actually send out the stuff. LAwl. (i mean to you unknowmn, as you live closest to me).


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheronx*


ok, im sending the stuff once I get money to actually send out the stuff. LAwl. (i mean to you unknowmn, as you live closest to me).


k thanks!


----------



## NamelessMC

The 160GB hard drive is here and in his case. The Centurion 534 has a nice HDD cage, I like it.

Now all that's left is the PSU I *think* I'm getting? I haven't heard back from the person shipping the PSU.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NamelessMC*


The 160GB hard drive is here and in his case. The Centurion 534 has a nice HDD cage, I like it.

Now *all that's left is the PSU* I *think* I'm getting? I haven't heard back from the person shipping the PSU.


Shipped. Should be there by Thurs or Fri, if UPS is up to it lol.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


for my side, nothing has come up!. Hope it to come here soon (stupid customs) lol.

Anyways I'm sure namelessMC / shifty / Grim ; knows about the deal with the 6600GT to 7600GT? if your not sure PM me. Dot knows because we talked on Pm and made a deal on the 7600GT







.

Once again thanks to everyone that help donate, all we need to do is wait for the parts and send it out. Me or someone can try to find a *cheap webcam* to give to grim so all 500 of us can see the moment happen









Last thing, Please contact : namelessMC or Unknownm for donating. If one of the items don't go though, we will post it up here to see what happen etc.!

*My email:*
[email protected]

*namelessMC:*
PM!

Use this if you can't PM or like to email!


Got some Twinkle cam...adding to box now with driver disk







!!!


----------



## gonX

When I find my webcam I'll happily donate it to Grim if someone pays the shipping...


----------



## TheLegend

What is the nature of this rig. A donation for Grim? What is the reasoning? I'd be happy to donate parts granted the situation is right.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


When I find my webcam I'll happily donate it to Grim if someone pays the shipping...


Man you better go mow some lawns







...


----------



## prosser13

Grim - for the mounting, should have been more precise









Looks like it will work, but you'll only have a 3C drop over non-IHS - I would be a bit worried about the mounting mechanism; by the looks of things, it uses a spacer to make sure the cooler is the right tension on the CPU. The spacer width, therefore, would probably be set up to make sure it has the right tension on a CPU with an IHS - the IHS is, what, 1mm thick, so it might not make perfect contact with a 'delidded' (no IHS) CPU - it depends on the cooler [TT120 is very good, as you can screw down further, same with all screw down coolers], you'll need to do some reading to see if its OK


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Grim - for the mounting, should have been more precise









Looks like it will work, but you'll only have a 3C drop over non-IHS - I would be a bit worried about the mounting mechanism; by the looks of things, it uses a spacer to make sure the cooler is the right tension on the CPU. The spacer width, therefore, would probably be set up to make sure it has the right tension on a CPU with an IHS - the IHS is, what, 1mm thick, so it might not make perfect contact with a 'delidded' (no IHS) CPU - it depends on the cooler [TT120 is very good, as you can screw down further, same with all screw down coolers], you'll need to do some reading to see if its OK










Most Zalmans (apart from the 9500 and 9700... IIRC) actually does screw down...


----------



## prosser13

With the nipples, though, right?


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


With the nipples, though, right?


Nipples?
Like boobie nipples? LOL J/K!


----------



## Poser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


With the nipples, though, right?


you said nipples...huhuhuhuhuh...huhuhuhuuh









edit: damn you GonX...always stealin my thunder


----------



## TheLegend

Why is everyone donating parts? What is this for?


----------



## Campin Carl

I dun think so, gonX.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Nipples?
Like boobie nipples? LOL J/K!


Yeah gonX, like boobies nipples. REAL sensible


----------



## Poser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Yeah gonX, like boobies nipples. REAL sensible










huhuhuhuhuhuhuh....huuhuhuhuhuhuhuh....you used GonX and sensible in the same sentence


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poser*


I have got a couple of matched sticks of DDR400 512 value ram...if you are interested. I see that you already got 3*512...but hey, the more the merrier


























SURE MAN! (its actuall just two sticks ^_^) OMG, I'm actually going to have (weird feeling) a cool PC..pc..pc..pc *echo*







- I'm sooo exited, this thing had ruled my mental space since the other day - I keep on imagining how it will look and everything. 
I mean, god




























- you guys have NOOO Idea, how much I've wanted just a decentish PC. And now, something KICK ASS, that I could NEVER afford myself (even after pimping out myself hard XD) is being given to me ... freely.
I love each and everyone of you LOLZ. - the BIGGEST Thank you thread is in the making.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poser*


huhuhuhuhuhuhuh....huuhuhuhuhuhuhuh


:\\
dude, stop doing that - thats some weird laugh man! :| - you sound like you're saying huh? Huh? Huh? Huh? huh? HUh? A hundred times







.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


When I find my webcam I'll happily donate it to Grim if someone pays the shipping...



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Problyfe*

webcam


Its ok guys, my father lent/gave (iono) me this lil cheap one, its dark (USB 1) and naturally, when you raise the exposure, its gets slower (so dont expect much) - but you can at least see some Image outlines









You wonderfull dudes have done soo much already - I'm not taking away anyone's fallback webcam







. (







ty su much)


----------



## Happydude123

You got a free computer?

I am jealous.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Happydude123*


You got a free computer?

I am jealous.


Can I just be upfront with you and say, that I WOULD be too.

But, BE HAPPY (like your name says







) man,







.

They're still good people in the world (as I've discovered) and if your PC really sucks (which it doesnt ^_^) you may get help too.

I'm sry though, I dont have anything (WORTHWHILE) to give you


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheLegend*


What is the nature of this rig. A donation for Grim? What is the reasoning? I'd be happy to donate parts granted the situation is right.










Well basically he's been using a crappy Socket A system for over a year. He has maybe the equation of $1-5 US dollars every week after he spends the money he gets from school to survive.

We all decided that the spare parts we have lying around collecting dust would do better in his hands. So we banded together and started putting some stuff in.

Right now I have his Cooler Master Centurion 534 case in my room with a 160GB Maxtor Diamondmax SATA hard drive in it. I also have a copy of Doom 3, a Zalman VF700 and some AS5 going into the case when it ships to him. I'm waiting on the PSU.

Right now I think we're done with the rig to be honest. Any donations to help pay for shipping is really what would help at this point.


----------



## Hailscott

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
Well basically he's been using a crappy Socket A system for over a year. He has maybe the equation of $1-5 US dollars every week after he spends the money he gets from school to survive.

We all decided that the spare parts we have lying around collecting dust would do better in his hands. So we banded together and started putting some stuff in.

Right now I have his Cooler Master Centurion 534 case in my room with a 160GB Maxtor Diamondmax SATA hard drive in it. I also have a copy of Doom 3, a Zalman VF700 and some AS5 going into the case when it ships to him. I'm waiting on the PSU.

Right now I think we're done with the rig to be honest. Any donations to help pay for shipping is really what would help at this point.

I could Donate like $5.00 toward shipping VIA paypal.. PM me


----------



## Happydude123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
*Well basically he's been using a crappy Socket A system for over a year. He has maybe the equation of $1-5 US dollars every week after he spends the money he gets from school to survive.*

We all decided that the spare parts we have lying around collecting dust would do better in his hands. So we banded together and started putting some stuff in.

Right now I have his Cooler Master Centurion 534 case in my room with a 160GB Maxtor Diamondmax SATA hard drive in it. I also have a copy of Doom 3, a Zalman VF700 and some AS5 going into the case when it ships to him. I'm waiting on the PSU.

Right now I think we're done with the rig to be honest. Any donations to help pay for shipping is really what would help at this point.

Oh wow, that makes me feel fortunate!
GL grim, happy computing/ gaming!


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Happydude123* 
Oh wow, that makes me feel fortunate!
GL grim, happy computing/ gaming!

Uhm, thanks man









But Yeah, it has been more like (tries to remember)...
I've been on socketA since I moved to maypen (for school), so thats prolly been like 4 Years. It had always been pretty low perf stuff though, And despite the fact that I ALWAYS longed for better, and I'm soo happy words can describe (for these past few days ) - I still have a small place in my heart for those old parts







(they kept my company I guess)


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
Right now I have his Cooler Master Centurion 534 case in my room with a 160GB Maxtor Diamondmax SATA hard drive in it.

You decided how your sending the hard drive yet?

Grim was right about the worry of vibrations and knocks


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
You decided how your sending the hard drive yet?

Grim was right about the worry of vibrations and knocks

Speaking of harddrives has the Maxtor been recieved yet?


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
Right now I have his Cooler Master Centurion 534 case in my room with a 160GB Maxtor Diamondmax SATA hard drive in it.

Sounds like it


----------



## noneed4me2

Grim I donated $15 to your shipping, can donate more on Friday (payday) if its still needed. Everyone deserves a break every now and then, some may be jealous but thats ok. I just want to see you get it setup ASAP.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
Grim I donated $15 to your shipping, can donate more on Friday (payday) if its still needed. Everyone deserves a break every now and then, some may be jealous but thats ok. I just want to see you get it setup ASAP.































THANK YOU MAN. I REALLY appreciate it.


----------



## Happydude123

Gah your computer is so good!

I would give some of my games, but I am too young to have a paypal or w.e to donate...

Maybe I can give you a cd-key for starcraft or sumthing. IDK how you'd get the cds though.


----------



## Grim

its ok man ^_^. I appreciate it. I have starcraft though









Thanks much for the offer ^_^


----------



## Poser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Happydude123*


Gah your computer is so good!

I would give some of my games, but I am too young to have a paypal or w.e to donate...

Maybe I can give you a cd-key for starcraft or sumthing. IDK how you'd get the cds though.


sometimes...the thought actually does count!


----------



## redsox83381

Wow I'm new to the forums so I'm not sure if this is a joke or something but this is amazing. You guys are too kind for forum people. Seems like I will be staying long term after seeing this and getting help from others. Keep up the GREAT work OCN.
And if we find out Grim is a scammer... I'll be the first on flight to Jamaica to OC the PC to 9999999ghz to watch it burn.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


Wow I'm new to the forums so I'm not sure if this is a joke or something but this is amazing. You guys are too kind for forum people. Seems like I will be staying long term after seeing this and getting help from others. Keep up the GREAT work OCN.
And if we find out Grim is a scammer... I'll be the first on flight to Jamaica to OC the PC to 9999999ghz to watch it burn.










no, I'm not a scammer






















A few members here (at least one) actually know what my PC is like. I guess I'd be a bit suspicious if I weren't me too ^_^

But suffice to say - if you were to come to Jamaica and ask around for a stranger, you'd have other things to worry about








(jamaica is cool once you be nice though Btw







)


----------



## noneed4me2

If my wife would ever let me out of the house







I would come over just for a nice vacation and to see everything setup







, and to get a tour of the place







.


----------



## ELmo1989

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Happydude123*


Gah your computer is so good!

I would give some of my games, but I am too young to have a paypal or w.e to donate...

Maybe I can give you a cd-key for starcraft or sumthing. IDK how you'd get the cds though.


If you can get bank account you can get a paypal account.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


If my wife would ever let me out of the house







I would come over just for a nice vacation and to see everything setup







, and to get a tour of the place







.










- you should do that man. It would be so cool meeting an actual OCN member ^_^

*anywho - back to school work for this dude*


----------



## NamelessMC

I plan on putting the HDD back in the static bag, and just putting the screws inside a ziploc bag inside the case so he has everything to install it himself. Then I'll bubble wrap the HDD inside the static bag and duct tape it in the drive bay so it's not at the bottom of the case banging around.


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NamelessMC*


I plan on putting the HDD back in the static bag, and just putting the screws inside a ziploc bag inside the case so he has everything to install it himself. Then I'll bubble wrap the HDD inside the static bag and duct tape it in the drive bay so it's not at the bottom of the case banging around.


exelent idea.these are the little things that prevent BIG hassles later on.


----------



## shifty22123

Man...This sucks! My x1900xtx crapped out on me! And my extra vid card is already shipped to unknownM


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Man...This sucks! My x1900xtx crapped out on me! And my extra vid card is already shipped to unknownM










oh man!






























that really sucks.

Dont worry man, maybe we can work something out. I need to talk to Unknownm and Sublime though - but I cant seem to get them.
Just hang on a lil.

Sry to hear about that dude







- i'll try and get the 6600 back to you. No way I'm robbing you of the only thing you have.
Just hold on a lil lemme get to Those 2 dudes.


----------



## V8Drover

Do you have pcie, if so with a little sweet talking i might give up one of my 7600gt's, i dont game much at the mo so if it helps!!


----------



## noneed4me2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Man...This sucks! My x1900xtx crapped out on me! And my extra vid card is already shipped to unknownM









Is it still under warranty?


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


Is it still under warranty?


I missed the 30day register dead line







...So...the warranty is no longer valid


----------



## RADEON

Did it just quit, or was it a failed mod experiment , or something?


----------



## dotcomthese

Due to the fact that I get no responses on my pm's then I told grim to forget the card swap...Unknown was making the whole thing too complicated


----------



## eraser_ta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shifty22123* 
Man...This sucks! My x1900xtx crapped out on me! And my extra vid card is already shipped to unknownM









that sucks man, get a BFG nvidia card














lifetime warrenty and no need to register for it hehe, im still not a fan of ATI even if AMD did buy them out


----------



## NamelessMC

Dotcom, why not just do the 7600GT deal with me? That way he can still get a good video card and we can figure something out. I'd be willing to ship the 7600GT to Grim. I mean it would suck if at this point in the build we end up losing the video-card.


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Man...This sucks! My x1900xtx crapped out on me! And my extra vid card is already shipped to unknownM










Holy cow man!! my condolenses on your los amigo. probably the same way I felt when my X800GTO fireblade died on me, but I guess it doesnt come close cuz of the 1337n33s of ur card.

volt mod failed operation?


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NamelessMC*


Dotcom, why not just do the 7600GT deal with me? That way he can still get a good video card and we can figure something out. I'd be willing to ship the 7600GT to Grim. I mean it would suck if at this point in the build we end up losing the video-card.


Well, much to the detriment of my spirits, I heard this news today.
I dont know whats up, Unknownm said he would just ship it to Dotcom np, and that he's ship that. I'm really dissapointed









But in anycase, its really you guys stuff right?
I'll give thanks for whatever I recieve. And thank you Dotcom, for at least entertaining the thought for a sec. You werent obligated to even do that much.


----------



## Modki

BF2142 + OCN sticker sent.

I folded the sticker in half but not on any of the letters or anything like that. I just figured it'd be safer in the case. The CD Key is on the back of the manual inside the box as well so don't go losing that manual.


----------



## Nevaziah

I got a 7600gs but i'm saving it for my brother's upgrade, so I cant get rid of it yet. I have a old 64MB Geforce MMX440 but... yeah...
cards like that were able to run Doom 3 at the lowest settings somehow, with 1 gb of raml, but can't hope for much. Sadly, they're both AGP!!! So i cant help anymorz. sry. I'll have to wait for my tax refund, big chunkz comingz.


----------



## Modki

Ouch just read. Well Grim, sometimes you have to meet the miracle halfway. Even if you do have to pay for the video card out of your own pocket that's still pretty good.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RADEON*


Did it just quit, or was it a failed mod experiment , or something?


I don't know why it died! I ran it on stock speeds and stock voltage! No mods what so ever! But the thing started giving me some problems a while back and I thought it was my PC!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


Holy cow man!! my condolenses on your los amigo. probably the same way I felt when my X800GTO fireblade died on me, but I guess it doesnt come close cuz of the 1337n33s of ur card.

volt mod failed operation?


I almost cried







LOL


----------



## Grim

THANKS FOR THE STUFF MODKI!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modki*


Ouch just read. Well Grim, sometimes you have to meet the miracle halfway. Even if you do have to pay for the video card out of your own pocket that's still pretty good.


Yes, thats true, sometime you do have to. Thing is, as I've explained, I COULD NEVER afford anything like this - not after anything less than a YEAR of starving + Hard pimping (myself







).

Fortunatly, I think v8 Drover is going to help me out ^_^.
but I'm just crossing my fingers right now, untill this morning, I forgot how badly I deal with dissapointments.


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


I don't know why it died! I ran it on stock speeds and stock voltage! No mods what so ever! But the thing started giving me some problems a while back and I thought it was my PC!

I almost cried







LOL


If you dont plan to do anything with it, you can "try'" to sell it on ebay for parts or mail it to me (i'll pay the shipping) and see what I can salvage. I know a few techies at work who can give me a hand on bypassing circuits or something if necessary.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


I almost cried


Dont worry shifty, despite what you said, I still want to get you back your card, and seeing that the trade is off, its more than possible now. I may be getting some help from dude Drover too.

I'm gonna tell unknownm to ship it back to you I think. If I get the card from drover then your definatly gonna see it at your door.
Despite what you may say your plans are...

thats no fair man..


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Dont worry shifty, despite what you said, I still want to get you back your card, and seeing that the trade is off, its more than possible now. I may be getting some help from dude Drover too.

I'm gonna tell unknownm to ship it back to you I think. If I get the card from drover then your definatly gonna see it at your door.
Despite what you may say your plans are...

thats no fair man..


I actually got the x1600 today







...Let me know if you can get the deal with the 7600gt and we can figure out what to do with the 6600gt! Maybe some other lucky person may get it


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


Maybe some other lucky person may get it










Yes, I hope so! ^_^

ahh,
this is where it all started.. (after my IM convo with Uknownm)
http://www.overclock.net/amd-motherb...-just-got.html


----------



## RADEON

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eraser_ta* 
that sucks man, get a BFG nvidia card














lifetime warrenty and no need to register for it hehe, im still not a fan of ATI even if AMD did buy them out

A bit OT, but IMHO, AMD buying ATi will probably hurt them for awhile, at least until AMD gets themselves organized after the aquisition. WTH does AMD know about GFX chips, anyway?


----------



## Poser

Ram Stix 24hr memtest passed, packed and off to post...should make it to unknown in about 5-7 business days (yeah I sent it priority, cuz I cheap







)


----------



## V8Drover

Hey Grim,

I think I may have an old 120gb hard drive knocking about as well, i'll check the garage tomorrow and if it's there you can have it if needed.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *RADEON*


A bit OT, but IMHO, AMD buying ATi will probably hurt them for awhile, at least until AMD gets themselves organized after the aquisition. WTH does AMD know about GFX chips, anyway?


AMD doesn't need to know anything about GFX chips.... ATI has the knowledge, and that's what they purchased.

AMD is re-positioning itself, and I won't be surprised it will have things up it's sleeve. I am not sure if they will take on the performance race, since I have some gut feeling that they might go in a different direction (integration).


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


AMD doesn't need to know anything about GFX chips.... ATI has the knowledge, and that's what they purchased.

AMD is re-positioning itself, and I won't be surprised it will have things up it's sleeve. I am not sure if they will take on the performance race, since I have some gut feeling that they might go in a different direction (integration).


why do i get the feeling that in a few years from now, ATI graphic cards wont be compatible with non ATI motherboards...


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


AMD doesn't need to know anything about GFX chips.... ATI has the knowledge, and that's what they purchased.

AMD is re-positioning itself, and I won't be surprised it will have things up it's sleeve. I am not sure if they will take on the performance race, since I have some gut feeling that they might go in a different direction (integration).


Yes I belelive they will most likely look into the Intergration route...Intel cant do to much against that really. Would be a good move.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE1701*


Yes I belelive they will most likely look into the Intergration route...Intel cant do to much against that really. Would be a good move.


(yes to furthur push the thread OT







)Yeah, that was one rumour that was around on first news of the merge (AMD making platforms that had integrated graphics)
Some were even hoping that from THAT move, we'd see better things for the gaming world: In the Console sector, game developers work on making better CODE and programming techniques - and so make their games LOOK better, AND run faster.
With the PC industry, more efficeint algorithms ect arent really so much a focus, as PRetty ness and pysics is - they just expect us to get the latest bleeding edge technology out there (because PCs can be upgraded vs consoles).
People were hoping that this move would turn things that way - for the PC/gaming world..


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


(yes to furthur push the thread OT







)Yeah, that was one rumour that was around on first news of the merge (AMD making platforms that had integrated graphics)
Some were even hoping that from THAT move, we'd see better things for the gaming world: In the Console sector, game developers work on making better CODE and programming techniques - and so make their games LOOK better, AND run faster.
With the PC industry, more efficeint algorithms ect arent really so much a focus, as PRetty ness and pysics is - they just expect us to get the latest bleeding edge technology out there (because PCs can be upgraded vs consoles).
People were hoping that this move would turn things that way - for the PC/gaming world..


But can we as a forum keep up with the immediate progress of these vendors?
Will we endlessly see drooping pockets become empty for the new GPU or will Nvidia save itself and us all and produce the 4xSLi so we can use all the old GPUs?
That have cost us so much...


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


But can we as a forum keep up with the immediate progress of these vendors?
Will we endlessly see drooping pockets become empty for the new GPU or will Nvidia save itself and us all and produce the 4xSLi so we can use all the old GPUs?
That have cost us so much...


You may have misinterpreated me LYFE ^_^

Cuz we're on the same page. I think whats happening in the PC industry (with regards to game developers) is FAAR from Ideal.
And they should take a page from the console industry.


----------



## Yraen

Friday should be a go on the LCD shipping. Still been slacking and haven't packaged it up. (Actually tossed it on my old PC and started folding







) But, will pack it up sometime... soon. Promise


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


Friday should be a go on the LCD shipping. Still been slacking and haven't packaged it up. (Actually tossed it on my old PC and started folding







) But, will pack it up sometime... soon. Promise


























I cant wait man!





















. This is going to be SOO awsome!
I've never even SEEN a 20" monitor, let alone an LCD in real life.
I cant believe I'm going to have one!
















*dreams-no more window shifting in FL studio*

*lovely WEb experience*

*lovely Game RES*....

*GAMES!







* lol


----------



## Yraen




----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*

















*lovely WEb experience*


why you naughty boy, you!


----------



## Yraen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


why you naughty boy, you!


We all know that's the main reason we have computers


----------



## Chozart

Congrats again!

Since the rig is complete now, please don't ask for more items, unless a part is missing or something like that.

Also, we let this one go, since it was pretty far developed when we caught it. However, 'charity rigs' like these will be handled with differently in the future (how, don't know yet







)

Any future charity rig request will be considered cyber begging. This might sound harsh, but it's too risky, and fraud is too easy in these cases. If you want to donate stuff, or feel another member deserves an upgrade like Grim just received, please PM a director and we'll work something out.

Thank you for understanding.


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


We all know that's the main reason we have computers










true... let he who has not used PCs with malicious and/or questionable motives cast the first stone...

ouch; and chozart bringz teh hammrerz down!!!
but yeah, i understand where you're comming from chozart.


----------



## Yraen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Congrats again!

Since the rig is complete now, please don't ask for more items, unless a part is missing or something like that.

Also, we let this one go, since it was pretty far developed when we caught it. However, 'charity rigs' like these will be handled with differently in the future (how, don't know yet







)

Any future charity rig request will be considered cyber begging. This might sound harsh, but it's too risky, and fraud is too easy in these cases. If you want to donate stuff, or feel another member deserves an upgrade like Grim just received, please PM a director and we'll work something out.

Thank you for understanding.










Thanks mods


----------



## Nevaziah

By the way chozart, I've always been meaning to ask...

Do you look anything like your avatar..?


----------



## Chozart

Not really.. LOL... although I do have long hair, and my nose..well... it is larger than average


----------



## Yraen

So you're saying... your hair and nose have been overclocked?


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


So you're saying... your hair and nose have been overclocked?










not wize to pwn a m0d!

I just had to know. your avatar reminds me of the caricatures i usually see in newspapers and french magazines. Most of them do actually look like the person with "slightly







" exagerated features.

I had a elbow in my nose in high school when playing soccer , strangely it wasnt broken, but now 1 nostril is always blocked. (alternates between left and right) If anything this made my noze smaller....


----------



## eraser_ta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


So you're saying... your hair and nose have been overclocked?


----------



## Yraen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


not wize to pwn a m0d!


Pfft... I have an overclocked Connose too.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nevaziah* 
why you naughty boy, you!

no no lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yraen* 
We all know that's the main reason we have computers

































Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Congrats again!

Since the rig is complete now, please don't ask for more items, unless a part is missing or something like that.
we let this one go, since it was pretty far developed when we caught it.
Any future charity rig request will be considered cyber begging.

WEll, i get you chozart, but TBH, you you re-read the thread, I NEVER asked for any of this. - Thats really what makes it so great. Everyone was just so kind. I really cant believe I"m getting a cool PC.
Despite the fact that I have a REALLY crappy PC, and I'd LOVE to get some help, and I've ALWAYS dreamed about having a PC - there's just something inside me that would never allow me to say
"hey guys, I cant afford a cool PC, could you give me one please"
- I'd be a lil embarassed to do that as well









I DO HOPE, that someone else who really needs it, could get help like this though - this is truly amazing.
I"ve said it a billion times - but it just doesnt seem enough - prolly only when you hear me on webcam raving like a lil girl who just got the doll set she always wanted... you'll understand.

THANK YOU GUYS, EACH and everyone of you.


----------



## Yraen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
WEll, i get you chozart, but TBH, you you re-read the thread, I NEVER asked for any of this. - Thats really what makes it so great. Everyone was just so kind. I really cant believe I"m getting a cool PC.
Despite the fact that I have a REALLY crappy PC, and I'd LOVE to get some help, and I've ALWAYS dreamed about having a PC - there's just something inside me that would never allow me to say
"hey guys, I cant afford a cool PC, could you give me one please"
- I'd be a lil embarassed to do that as well









I DO HOPE, that someone else who really needs it, could get help like this though - this is truly amazing.
I"ve said it a billion times - but it just doesnt seem enough - prolly only when you hear me on webcam raving like a lil girl who just got the doll set she always wanted... you'll understand.

THANK YOU GUYS, EACH and everyone of you.
















Think he's saying the entire idea in general, not specifically someone asking for parts (which is already against the TOS). There's just a whole lot of room for scamming and fraud here that they don't want to have any liability with.


----------



## Nevaziah

i just thought of sendin u my webcam, but i got it as a birthday present.LOL


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nevaziah* 
but now 1 nostril is always blocked. (alternates between left and right) If anything this made my noze smaller....

Ahh! dont worry man - thats not because of any physical damage - thats your sinus.
Happens to me too - (yes, and I mean, I dont have any cold)

You should change your diet ^_^ - and check the doc too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yraen* 
Pfft... I have an overclocked Connose too.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nevaziah* 
i just thought of sendin u my webcam, but i got it as a birthday present.LOL


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yraen* 
Think he's saying the entire idea in general, not specifically someone asking for parts (which is already against the TOS). There's just a whole lot of room for scamming and fraud here that they don't want to have any liability with.

Ahh, yes, I see your point. I never thought of it that way really.

I think they're the most suitable people to go about it though - they can monitor the person, and make sure he's not just greedy.
TBH - I wouldnt have been suspicious of myself too (if I didnt really know what I had)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nevaziah* 
i just thought of sendin u my webcam, but i got it as a birthday present.LOL

NP man. I have this crappy one - it just needs drivers.
I'll turn up the exposure.. so you can actually see something








- but the fram rates will be sloooooow.
Like.. 1 per sec if the room is bright maybe.
But ya'll will see the moment happening!
And maybe I'll share the fist gaming experience I have with the machine
















Which one do you thinkI should play first btw? - I'm thinking Source - which I like.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yraen* 
Think he's saying the entire idea in general, not specifically someone asking for parts (which is already against the TOS). There's just a whole lot of room for scamming and fraud here that they don't want to have any liability with.

indeed.

If you asked for it yourself Grim, I would have gotten you







LOL

And indeed, there is too much risk for fraud... We aren't dissing the idea entirely, jus trying to come up with a better controllable method.


----------



## gonX

LOL... All that needs to happen now is that Grim scams us all and keeps everything and says "HA HA HA SUCKERS".


----------



## Grim

Np Chozzy ^_^

Course your not against the Idea! - you helped!























Thanks so much man. I really hope things work out - I always hear that I may be getting some help, and then some crap happens.

Like a SKTA mobo I was supposed to get one time :\\


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
LOL... All that needs to happen now is that Grim scams us all and keeps everything and says "HA HA HA SUCKERS".

Thats really not funny man









...actually, it is
















Suffice to say though - you guys can see my past machine if you want to ^_^.
After all this generosity, I'd really like to proove to everyone who helped, that I'm really not a lying no-good scammer lolz, but - I dunno how


----------



## eraser_ta

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
Thats really not funny man









...actually, it is
















Suffice to say though - you guys can see my past machine if you want to ^_^.
After all this generosity, I'd really like to proove to everyone who helped, that I'm really not a lying no-good scammer lolz, but - I dunno how









i dont think you are one, and congrats even though i couldnt help like i said


----------



## Nevaziah

Join us on VENT when you get CS: source. I should get mine around friday!

By the way, what should i eat to improve that sinus condition?


----------



## standard235

Wait, so what is going on here?


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *standard235* 
Wait, so what is going on here?

I have a sinus problem wherein one of my nostrils is always blocked.
Grim suggested I change my diet
I wanted to know what "in" my diet I should change...


----------



## RADEON

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nevaziah* 
I have a sinus problem wherein one of my nostrils is always blocked.
Grim suggested I change my diet
I wanted to know what "in" my diet I should change...









More Doritos and frozen pizza. Works for me.


----------



## Nevaziah

doritos...? pizza....?

something heathlier plz? I cant eat doritos anymore, i ate so much in high school that im' tired of it now....
As for pizza, well, i eat some when i'm too lazy/notime to cook.


----------



## RADEON

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nevaziah* 
doritos...? pizza....?

something heathlier plz? I cant eat doritos anymore, i ate so much in high school that im' tired of it now....
As for pizza, well, i eat some when i'm too lazy/notime to cook.

It was a Jk, in case it wasn't obvious.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nevaziah* 
doritos...? pizza....?

something heathlier plz? I cant eat doritos anymore, i ate so much in high school that im' tired of it now....
As for pizza, well, i eat some when i'm too lazy/notime to cook.

Well, ONE thing you could do, is to intake LESS sugar (BIG HELP THERE).. and consume MORE water.. during the days.

Dont drink 8 glasses in a short time. Spread it over the entire day.
but I GOTTA tell you man ( feel like I have to spread the word)... NOT MANY People understand who important water is in a diet.. its sooo important and good for the body.
I read this book of a doc who was in prison, and cured SOO many sicknesses (ulcers, high blood pressure) JUSt with water, using it at different intervals with different quantities.
I should look up that book again.

Water is really important man, 8 glasses.. IS THE LEAST.


----------



## Yraen

You sleep a LOT better when you're well hydrated.


----------



## Nevaziah

I usualy drink milk instead of water, liek with meal s and such. is that ok?


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


You sleep a LOT better when you're well hydrated.










SOOO true,














but in theory, and my experience.
It helps the body to clean and repair itself and it's cells better.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


I usualy drink milk instead of water, liek with meal s and such. is that ok?


NOTHING can replace water. It should be consumed constantly during the course of the day. I'm telling you man, it REALLY makes you a more healthy person.
Here's a challenge - drink a MINIMUN of 8 full glasses of water per day (more is better).. and go to bed early. JUST ONE week of your life man - and see what happens








Your mind just feels so much clearer - you feel soo much more sharp and healthy, you'll have more energy.

But I gotta say. you said you drink milk while you eat.
THATS NOT GOOD, Eating WHILE drinking.. is not a good health practice - but most doctors dont tell their patients this.
Sure, you wont flip over and die, but over time.. this degrades your digestive system - we want to be healthy and fit when we reach late 40's 50's 60's right?
WEll, eating while drinking Dilutes your Digestive Juices, and makes it harder for your stomach to digest food - it becomes more of a chore.. and the food stays in your system longer.
This is bad in a number of ways, but most importantly.. it gives you gas also.
Dont eat while you drink man - develop GOOD health practices.
Drink like.. 30 mins before you eat, or 35-40 mins after you eat.
it might be hard to break those habits, but its certainly worth it.

Crap - I"m talking this thread OT too


----------



## Nevaziah

DAMN! thankZ Grim! I will do it for the following week and update you on next wednesday!!

By the way, i just hit 3.3GHZ at 1.31 voltz, 47* idle.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


By the way, i just hit 3.3GHZ at 1.31 voltz, 47* idle.



















THATS KICK ass man - I'd love to see the load temps though.
Is it stable?

---EDit---
oh, meh - its a CD2


----------



## myresolution_72

OMG I read this and thats freaking awsome how they are giving you parts for a computer lol. Congratulations, wish something like that can happen to me, I BORROWED 512MB of ram so my computer can play Gunz The Duel semi smooth on low.  Well congrats on your new computer!


----------



## Grim

TY man








You have no Idea how happy I am.

Your machine isnt bad BTW - certainly better that what I have too.
I bet you CAN play source, DOOM and all o those ^_^


----------



## Modki

OFF TOPIC I KNOW BUT:
Properly hydrated? If your urine is yellow you need to drink more. At the optimum hydration for your body your urine should be clear. If it's dark in color your not getting enough and probably don't feel to good either.

Also did you know when most people snack it's their bodies trying to tell them they need water. Next time you have the urge for some snacking have a glass of water instead. Unless you really _are_ hungry.

My sister used to be REAL heavy until I told her to replace all her soda's and kool-aids she drinks with water. After 2 months she got so skinny and she didn't even change her eating habits other than all the snacking staying properly hydrated cut out. Sodas are bad stuff.


----------



## Yraen

Did you also know that when you're thirsty, your body is actually dehydrated? Thirst pangs only start when you become dehydrated.


----------



## Poser

Did you also know the acceleration due to gravity is equal to 9.83m/(s)2...

all kidding aside, water is the single most neglected item in a healthy diet. (and least appreciated)


----------



## Yraen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poser*


Did you also know the acceleration due to gravity is equal to 9.83m/(s)2...

all kidding aside, water is the single most neglected item in a healthy diet. (and least appreciated)


Agreed!

(As I drink a Mountain Dew... ugh














)


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modki*


OFF TOPIC I KNOW BUT:
Properly hydrated? If your urine is yellow you need to drink more. At the optimum hydration for your body your urine should be clear. If it's dark in color your not getting enough and probably don't feel to good either.

Also did you know when most people snack it's their bodies trying to tell them they need water. Next time you have the urge for some snacking have a glass of water instead. Unless you really _are_ hungry.

My sister used to be REAL heavy until I told her to replace all her soda's and kool-aids she drinks with water. After 2 months she got so skinny and she didn't even change her eating habits other than all the snacking staying properly hydrated cut out. Sodas are bad stuff.


ALL so very true.
In fact, I advise against snacking for the most part. - You need 3 / 4 
On keeping GOOD health habbits, - Eating between meals in bad.

(depending on how long your day is







) meals a day, now, when you're eating between those hours that the body is using to digest the food, you're making things harder for your stomach - by adding things for the body to digest mean while.
If you studies BIO in school, you know that the body converts things down to ameno acids ect ect, its a process. When you interrupt that process, its just not good.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


Did you also know that when you're thirsty, your body is actually dehydrated? Thirst pangs only start when you become dehydrated.










INDEED! A healthy person, NEVER experiences "thirst" as we know it. Because they're sufficeint water, through the course of the day.
But during the day, so many of us experience this.
And you're so right about the Urine Modki, It should be clear EVERYTIME you urinite - otherwise your body is dehydrated. But SOO many of us take this for granted (myself included - I'm going to start doing things how I used to)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modki*


Sodas are bad stuff.


I tell you. In an experiment, it was shown that enough carbonated air, can TOTALLY knock out the immune system! (white blood cells = ulch).
I forgot the amount though, but I recall that it can be consumed through the average consumption of sodas - we're really putting our Immune systems to work (to stay a float) when we drink sodas.

I have IBS (totally untreated for :\\) so I cant drink sodas - it makes things so much worse for me.

(meh - yeah, so this is OT, but YOU GUYS are my doners eh?







lets at least talk about somming till the parts arrive







)


----------



## Chozart

Off topic? where?


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Off topic? where?

no where! no where


----------



## Poser

wow...we really are discussing the color of our urine...

excellent.


----------



## Campin Carl

O.K, other than urine color, is there any update on Grims rig?


----------



## noneed4me2

I am pushing my body to its limits already, to many years of back breaking labor (literally) to much bull**** when I was in the army, to much crap from my inlaws, to much destruction and responsibilities with my kids (who I still love, and treat with affection). But every day I pray I am not much longer for this world, they keep me so doped up on meds for all my problems now I am so tired.. and just worn out. I am happy to see there is still charity in others but it seems for the most part that everyone wants to take everything they can from us, con artists stealing are home improvement money; early medical bills from my wife that destroyed our credit when we couldn't afford health insurance that keeps us from getting a decent home interest rate (hey, at least we got a home). If I hadn't broke my back I would be In Iraq right now (at least if I died there my wife would get a hefty life insurance settlement). No more friends to keep me company, this tech stuff and forums are all I got left. Treasusre what you have people cause it can all turn to **** in a minute.


----------



## Grim

I hear yah man.

But FTR - work on your life, however you can.
Include God in it (there is one my friend)

And you'll see things picking up.
BEing disabled and in debt dont mean NOTHIN.
ITs overcoming all that.. that shows your true strenght as A PERSON.


----------



## Modki

So are you at 18Ghz yet?


----------



## Nevaziah

True dat Noneed4me2. 
I usualy snack once or twice on fruits. but, ill try the water instead. I bring a bottle at work instead of a can of soda or somethign (dont drink that stuff anymore)

18GHZ? not yet. still at 3.41 and working up.....I read on newegg review, someone had their Q6700 at 10 GHZ for 10 seconds, then it litteraly went up in smoke....


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


I read on newegg review, someone had their Q6700 at 10 GHZ for 10 seconds, then it litteraly went up in smoke....



meh!







- they might just be claiming.

I'd love to see a CD2 on some killer phaze though.


----------



## Yraen

Highest on CPU-Z valids is a Pent 4 at 8.1 GHz. Suicide? Dunno.


----------



## Grim

DAM!
I didnt know the P4s had it in them...

And they have locked multis right?

Those boards must have some killer FSBs :|


----------



## noneed4me2

For all their faults P4s, at least some, clocked like mad. When A64s came out clocks were the only way Intel could keep up with AMD.


----------



## Chozart

Before is doing some fun stuff with his CPUs... check the sticky in the Intel section.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...er-ln-cpu.html

5.5GHz on a C2D... that will smoke that 8GHz P4


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Before is doing some fun stuff with his CPUs... check the sticky in the Intel section.
http://www.overclock.net/intel-cpus/...er-ln-cpu.html

5.5GHz on a C2D... that will smoke that 8GHz P4









Who is crazy enough to do that with a C2D? Kids of today


----------



## Grim

Any updates guys?

Whats sent of for the OCN rig to be?


----------



## alexisd

Checking on my shipping tommorow.


----------



## reberto

Sorry bout the wait for the sound card guys. Had some "problems" this week, anyway. It will be sent out as fast as possible tomorrow


----------



## Grim

OK, so thats sound card and games ^_^

(btw roberto - your system pwns)


----------



## UberN00B

Just a question.

why are we doing this. besides the fact that is 'kind'


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
OK, so thats sound card and games ^_^

(btw roberto - your system pwns)

Nothing happened Grim









@ Uber: it just happened... As I stated before, we allowed it this time, but in the future we'll try to control it differently.


----------



## splat00n

lol dude I eat so much while I eat, I'm gonna quit that but I really enjoy doing so, so 30min before and 30min after, got it. I do hydrate alot though since I run 8 miles or more a day ><

off to the fountain (at compusa -_-)


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Nothing happened Grim

























, TY









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


@ Uber: it just happened... As I stated before, we allowed it this time, but in the future we'll try to control it differently.


Well, I think you're thinking a bit differently that Uber Chozey. You're addressing things from a code of Conduct kinda way, but he's just asking WHY??? I was so (lucky I call it) to get this.

TBH - IMO, I dunno.
But its the BEST thing thats ever happened to me, and its literally a dream come true (want me to share some? :|)
I've been on cloud nine these past few days, because I've pretty much NEVER had a PC/could afford one - but as long as I know, I've wanted one.

So - I"m just giving thanks ^_^ (though these words in the english dictionary cant do it suffieciently). I think you guys'll have to see my face to understand.


----------



## That_guy3

chris gave you a cpu! nice


----------



## That_guy3

you want an Nvidia Geforce fx5200? lol


----------



## Grim

no, thats fine ^_^
(MY rig - that I'm using, would love it - but I'm not one to be so greedy







)


----------



## noneed4me2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
no, thats fine ^_^
(MY rig - that I'm using, would love it - but I'm not one to be so greedy







)

And thats why you deserve the kindness thats been bestowed on you. Again others will be jealous but its because you didn't ask for it and it was offered and done by members of their own free will that makes it such a sweet deal Not everyone can get a break like that but sometimes you win some, some times you lose but I never envy others for there good fortune, its just a waste of thought.

I lucked into a Opteron just because I freely offer help to others who can't always afford to get paid help. If I have something that I won't use (like old pc100 memory) I would throw it in a system of someone who asked for help with something unrelated and I would see that they could use a little boost in their PC's performance. I always look at a repair as a chance to learn something new. I still get people who don't believe you can build your own PC without buying some prefab HP/Compaq/Emachine. So sometimes I teach others how to save money.

My wifes friend needed a bigger SD card for her camera for a family trip and I showed her that she could get a name brand 2gb SD card from newegg for $14.99 when places like Best Buy sold a similar product for $50+ bucks.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muchneed4him*
And thats why you deserve the kindness thats been bestowed on you. Again others will be jealous but its because you didn't ask for it and it was offered and done by members of their own free will that makes it such a sweet deal Not everyone can get a break like that but sometimes you win some, some times you lose but I never envy others for there good fortune, its just a waste of thought.

Thank you much for your kind thoughts ^_^ - I have to say you sound like a swell person. (think I'd like to meet^_^ - coming to jamaica for a relaxing vacation anytime?







)
But you're right man, sometimes you do just get lucky. Its been like that with me. I've loved PCs for as far back as I can remember. I grew up around them and would have been soo gratefull to have a good one to use.
I saw others that only type letter/check mail around me, getting PCs that PWN, and it seems kind of.. sadly ironic for me.
But I just held on - (I never charge for work I do - thats why I'm so broke prolly







)
Suffice to say, this is the greatest thing that has ever happened to me, its literally a dream come true. I've wanted a dece pc for YYYEARS :|










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muchneed4him*
I lucked into a Opteron just because I freely offer help to others who can't always afford to get paid help. If I have something that I won't use (like old pc100 memory) I would throw it in a system of someone who asked for help with something unrelated and I would see that they could use a little boost in their PC's performance.

Yeah, me too. I've gave away some P2 and K62 rigs in the past







. Its really fun helping people who have NO PC at all, and would really benifit - just being able to listen to music and such, makes them happy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Muchneed4him*
I always look at a repair as a chance to learn something new.

[email protected]









I do pride myself in my knowledge of computers... but I'm ALWAYS open to learning something.
Like when I get this rig - you guys will have to teach me everything lolz (about this new technology stuph)
- about turning down HT and all o that. ^_^


----------



## BLKKROW

I have A FireWire Card And An IDE controller card and i think 2, 20 gig hard drives? you need anything?


----------



## Grim

Thanks much man









Those thing could benifit my current machine. But, I should be getting a decent rig, so maybe those can go towards helping someone else out eh?

Ty for the offer though ^_^


----------



## ()ut[@st

Whoa nearly all together *Grim*!









Looks like they've assembled everything but the '1337' toxic/radiation decal(s)


----------



## Grim

hey Taz. yeah, it seems that way.
Unfort - the guys are having their varied probs.. sending off the stuph









The VHF (lol) radio was a yaesu btw ^_^

Something looking like a later revision to this

http://www.hamstation.com/shopping/images/uyft1000d.jpg

I remember it, because I used to play around with it a lot.
Listening to the local channels, BBC (from england) and some other ones (nice mexican music)







.
And doing what he'd punish me for if he knew I did it - morsing out on random frequencies


----------



## Niko-Time

Just got back from hols and no way am I reading all the pages









Sumarise whats happenned in the past week please?


----------



## Grim

well, basically - still waiting (EAGERLY lol







)

A few of the guys have sent off the stuff towards the OCN rig to be ^_^ - but most of them are having their varied probs getting their stuff off









And then there's there the fact that it will have to go to canada (and the USE).. THEN to me :\\
but I guess its cheaper for me







(I'd have to saaave for at least 2 months, and pimp myself out to afford the S&H these bugger customs are going to slap on it :\\)


----------



## NamelessMC

Guess what came in today?

Your power supply. 650 watt Coolmax Silent Fan with active PFC and 36 amps to the 12v rails!

courtesy of Heru. With that being said, your case is ready to be shipped off!

I'll send it directly to you rather than to Canada first.


----------



## PeDrO305

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
Guess what came in today?

Your power supply. 650 watt Coolmax Silent Fan with active PFC and 36 amps to the 12v rails!

courtesy of Heru. With that being said, your case is ready to be shipped off!

I'll send it directly to you rather than to Canada first.

Wootness !!!







This is so exciting ! Can't wait till you get it set up Grim !


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
Guess what came in today?

Your power supply. 650 watt Coolmax Silent Fan with active PFC and 36 amps to the 12v rails!

courtesy of Heru. With that being said, your case is ready to be shipped off!

I'll send it directly to you rather than to Canada first.

Awesome, I was just about to ask if it got there today.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
Guess what came in today?

Your power supply. 650 watt Coolmax Silent Fan with active PFC and 36 amps to the 12v rails!

courtesy of Heru. With that being said, your case is ready to be shipped off!

I'll send it directly to you rather than to Canada first.


YAAAAY!























BUT MC - wasnt an HDD coming your way first?

(I know one was coming directly to me - a small one)
But the 2 main ones are coming to you if I'm not mistaken.

OMG! I cant wait!









This thing, this anticipation is going to let me fail my external exams.


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
YAAAAY!























BUT MC - wasnt an HDD coming your way first?

(I know one was coming directly to me - a small one)
But the 2 main ones are coming to you if I'm not mistaken.

OMG! I cant wait!









This thing, this anticipation is going to let me fail my external exams.

I already have a 160 that was sent to me. Is there another I'm unaware of? Remember extra weight = extra shipping cost and I'm already running close as it is lol. The money I pitched in on the case along with everyone else's pitch in, we're at about $35 left to ship it out to you.


----------



## Grim

ahh. Thats fine then ^_^

The 40GB Lappie one should be coming to you as well








And Heru will be sending me one.

We're good

















Oh yeah - 2 optical ROM drives (one so I can watch DVDs! (woot)) should be coming your way too.

I"ve been begging unknown to talk with me and update the frontpage (I really dont think we need any thing else for the OCN rig to be - think we have every thing)

BUt..... I dunno what he's up to.
I'm too exited to be caught up with that though

























Oh - the CPU still hasnt been sent though :\\


----------



## noneed4me2

I sent $15 more dollars to help with shipping. Hope it gets to you soon. Nameless I sent it to your paypal address. Let me know if you got it ok. Want to see Grim's new rig up and running ASAP.


----------



## noneed4me2

On the cpu front if it falls through I can still donate that A64 3200+ Winchester s939 if one is still needed. Just pm me with an address and I will send it direct.


----------



## Yraen

Hey... did we ever figure out the customs dealie? Wanting to make sure before I send this $200 in shipping LCD


----------



## Grim

It costs that much!!!!









Hey Guys, can the PP stuff help out YRaen with the shipping?








- man, thats freakin expensive.








Who're you using Yraen? Fedex?


----------



## Yraen

Was about the same with Fedex, DHL, and UPS









It's not a biggie, but PM incoming Grim


----------



## dotcomthese

Well I'm kinda ticked off over this whole deal because of the whole no answers to my PM's and now Grims feeling like I backed out because I changed my mind.....Not true I backed out because UNKNOWN has not answered any of my PM's about the swap...NUFF said


----------



## Omen

WOW.. every time i visit this site i find something new and even more amazing.. now this is a true community.. congrats GRIM.. and to everyone helping him out, you sure have big hearts, good karma works both ways...

is it not possible to send most of these things as "Gifts" since thats what they are, but then again i barely know what im talking about when it comes down to shipping things, hell i dont think ive ever sent any kind of postage, or anything of the sorts... and again congrats GRIM, this kinda generosity you cant find everywhere..


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yraen* 
Hey... did we ever figure out the customs dealie? Wanting to make sure before I send this $200 in shipping LCD

















PM me your paypal, I'll float some $ your way


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Man thats one fine computer. Way better then mine







lol


----------



## Grim

I dunno wad up with Unknown.... :***:


----------



## NamelessMC

Unknownm was in New York for 5 days on a trip. He should be back tomorrow.


----------



## Grim

OH - that explains a lil.
But I do think Dotcom PMed b4..
perhaps he didnt get to reply in time?


----------



## splat00n

I thought these system was built already, hey grim you should put a pic of grim from billy and mandy show from cartoon network lol


----------



## Ragnarok

Wow, I'm new to these forums, but this thread shows so much good will; it single-handedly made me join to congratulate Grim. Wish this had happened to me a year ago when I was stuck with a celeron 450mhz....shudder.....

Congrats Grim!


----------



## Grim

Nah - that Grim's a P***y









No, the system isnt built yet, in fact, just about only 1/4 or so of the parts... have actually left the donors.
The rest we only HEAR we have








I dunno, things have just appeared to come to a halt - with many peeps saying that cant/havent send the stuff out.
My biggest concern is Unknownm though - I've been depending on him for everything...
in one case at least, he's not responded to an offer. - and kinda messed things up there...
If this doesnt get sorted by the end of next week - it prolly wont happen now or ever...
I wont be in contact with OCN after that - I have some killer exams and I'll be away.


----------



## alexisd

Hey,Grim don't forget the games in the mail.Check the next week=








Or maybe this week.


----------



## Grim

Sure man ^_^
Well... at least I'll have games I can play (on my friend's PC







).

Will do, I'll check sometime this week


----------



## alexisd

If you can't play.Maybe sell the games and get some money,for future rig.The games are your's now.Hope that help you in some way.


----------



## noneed4me2

Man I love that show (Grim Adventures of Billy & Mandy), with four kids I have to watch alot of cartoons, but the only reason Grim seems like a whus is because Mandy kicks ultimate ass.


----------



## Nevaziah

dood, u know what, im switching jobs right now, placement agencies havent called with an offer yet but they're very exited about me coming in. When I do get settled (2-3 weekz) if the stuff is not there, i will personnaly go out and find you as many replacements as I can - exept the 20' lcd of course







must...save...for..dx...10...card..









I know how bad it is to have such high hopes and a little thing go wrong to crushem, it will never happen again to anyone while i'm around!


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


Grim seems like a whus is because Mandy kicks ultimate ass.
























Mandy is cool, I'd like her very much if it werent for the fact that GRIM. THE GRIM REAPER - the embodiment of DEATH, is supposed to kick all ass.
INstead, he's this Dumb Whus, with a weird FAKE Jamaican Accent - I detest that Grim.

Watch the anime - Vapire Hunter D - bloodlust. He's closer to what the Real Grim should be even..

(yeah, I'm a grim fan







)


----------



## noneed4me2

seen all the the Vampire D anime, topnotch, check out Helsing. Not bad either. Blood the Last Vampire is good too if a bit short, they did make an OVA called Blood Plus, but its only a shadow of the original. Tenchi Muyo OVA(not the new crap) and Cowboy Bepop are my all times faves though. Own both DVD collections; plus the original Macross series the expensive redone collection (not the edited Robotech version). Outlaw star another fave complete DVD set. Some gundam Chars Counterattack subs, 0083 Stardust memories movie version subs, 08th MS team (best Gundam series ever IMHO)in original Japanese w/subs uncut, uncut Macross DYRL Laser Disc copy to DVD, and The Animated Star Wars Clone Wars DVDs, not quite anime but some of the best animation ever in my opinion. Some other stuff I can't remember offhand. Have alot off Yamato Macross stuff and Harmony gold (SDF1x2 plus one for parts, Invids, battle pods, Miriyas battle suit, some VFs all 1/48s cant afford the 1/60s, green Alpha fighter complete w/ box got it for 15 bucks at a liquor store, says henshin robo on the box, not the newer versions but the old big ones). Bunch of other stuff as you can see I am quite a collector, not as much as some but enough to make me happy. Lots of unfinished Universal Century models since my accident, and other DVDs I cant remember. Alot of Toriyami stuff, Nausicau, Sprited Away, Howl's Moving Castle and others, love all his stuff. And Akiramof course teh rereleased version with the better voice over. I prefer subs as I like the oiginal Japanese language versus some of the really bad voice overs (not all are bad but alot).


----------



## Nevaziah

that is a sweet collection!! I are jealouz

I'm going ot start one of my own soon, starting with Bleach and Samurai Deeper Kyo


----------



## Grim

WOW!
Very impressive collection you have their









I know a friend with LOOOADS of Anime - but none of them are original lolz - I'ld love to at least see some of the packages ^_^

Oh - I just woke up, its 10:30am this side - I dreamt about my PC again









It kicked ass - and I was playing CS, and it was like a miraCLE - I was playing it with 25ping, with a 256 connection








i really have to luagh when I think of how often I do that lol.


----------



## NamelessMC

Well, it's Friday, I still haven't received anything else. Are you sure someone else was sending me a hard drive, grim?

I have 1 160 - The maxtor SATA.

I have the PSU - Coolmax 650 SLI certified

The case, the fan installed, a fan adapter, the VF700 and Doom 3 all boxed up but I don't know what else is coming to me.


----------



## Nevaziah

NamelessMC, that's what u looks like? Nice! I think ill post a pic of me and me rig too in the gallery.

by teh wayz, any idea when my guitarz will be here?


----------



## noneed4me2

SO whats happenin\
ing with the shipping. Probably better to send what you got and some funds then to hold out and let it all fall apart. I put some money into this and I know others have given alot more so please post the status of whats going on. Just want to keep it honest, and see Grimm get his early xmas gift!


----------



## Niko-Time

To avoid custom charges, I'm not sure about Jamaica's law's for it, but if you wrap up the case with wrapping paper and put in a little card saying happy birthday grim, then I have never been hit with custom charges when getting things from america. Make sure you send it as a gift aswell.


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

I don't think I was ever answered earlier in the thread.....why wasn't everything sent directly to Grim so that he could assemble it...?


----------



## alexisd

I sended my personal gift,to grim.I send like 10 or 12 games and i paid for the shipping .I fill up the international form,indeed like a gift.


----------



## dotcomthese

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


I don't think I was ever answered earlier in the thread.....why wasn't everything sent directly to Grim so that he could assemble it...?


I had some of the same questions KRUNK...That's why I pulled my offer on the vid card the whole problem being the lack of communication and the whole Idea of shipping a bunch of stuff to Canada to then later on be shipped to GRIM was just ...well ....that Idea just makes absolutely no sense what so ever...And in my opinion the whole project has been extremely poorly managed. Sorry if this ticks some people off but it's the truth.....The main players who started this need to get their ducks in a row and manage the project properly and get the job done....


----------



## Nevaziah

Lets ALL just shipz the stuff to grimz, wrapped in gift paper, as a gift, with the value of 5$ US!!!

or, declare it as DEFECTIVE ITEM returned to seller, value 0$!!! this one is my personnal favorite


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dotcomthese* 
I had some of the same questions KRUNK...That's why I pulled my offer on the vid card the whole problem being the lack of communication and the whole Idea of shipping a bunch of stuff to Canada to then later on be shipped to GRIM was just ...well ....that Idea just makes absolutely no sense what so ever...And in my opinion the whole project has been extremely poorly managed. Sorry if this ticks some people off but it's the truth.....The main players who started this need to get their ducks in a row and manage the project properly and get the job done....

The difficulties and what nots are why this will likely be the last project of it's kind here!


----------



## V8Drover

I just sent him the vid card, hard drive direct to jamaica, I ws told as long as the value is £30 or less than he would'nt have to pay any taxes etc. Has anyone heard from him lately??


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *dotcomthese*


I had some of the same questions KRUNK...That's why I pulled my offer on the vid card the whole problem being the lack of communication and the whole Idea of shipping a bunch of stuff to Canada to then later on be shipped to GRIM was just ...well ....that Idea just makes absolutely no sense what so ever...And in my opinion the whole project has been extremely poorly managed. Sorry if this ticks some people off but it's the truth.....The main players who started this need to get their ducks in a row and manage the project properly and get the job done....


I looked at it as a great learning opportunity fro grim, let him build it. Ahh well, it will be the sam end result


----------



## Grim

Well Guys - I'm on for a quick few. I've been off these last few days because I (inadvertently) screwed my lappie... somewhat







*cry*(story in the laptop section). Its my best PC (tower is much slower) and its also the only one I can use to browse (to sneak off somebandwidth in a dark corner :|) - so now that its.... gone, I cant go online.
Anywho, Yeah, I kinda agree with dotcomthese.. I'm dissapointed with a few things, namely unknownm's scarceness, but I guess I just convince myself he's overly busy to console myself :|.
I dunno what's up his side really - he's hardly on, and even before my lappie died - I could hardly catch him via IM.

Here's what I'd like to do - I'm going to create a lil list of the essentials and put the names of those who have shipped off.

(in the hope that you guys will fill in and tell us whats up :| (sry if I sound bossy







)

CPU+HDD/V8 = Shipped
RAM = 2x512 from Potato dude







= Shipped
512 from Crimson = ??
512+PSU From Heru = Shipped I think
LCD monitor from Sir Yraen = Dunno
Other HDD+Case = IN MCs hands...

Games from alexis = Shipped

Anything else I'm forgetting? (I know there is).. but I just want to find out whats shipped off already, and whats recieved (from unknownm) - I think thats kinda unfair to the peeps who are trying to help out.

---------EDIT------
hey







1000 posts


----------



## Yraen

Monitor... sometime in the first couple weeks of May it'll be shipped.


----------



## shifty22123

Hey Grim...You officially have a faster PC then I have! haha


----------



## standard235

This rig will own mine. :[


----------



## shifty22123

Man...this thread almost has 12K views! That's kickass


----------



## Grim

Well, I'm at school again.
Still waiting to hear from dude unknownm...

But I"m sure he's just a bit busy is all.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Well, I'm at school again.
Still waiting to hear from dude unknownm...

But I"m sure he's just a bit busy is all.


How can you hear from me if I didn't get A msn message or a PM at ocn

I'm not always at OCN because I got other stuff like ; hanging out with friends or practice songs or make songs in my band. I do not plan my every day life because I just play along with it

To that guy that posted about "ME" not being good for planning this hole grims system. Well I'm sorry, it's very hard to read 250Pm's when you got so little time everyday (I got other stuff but leave my computer on).

Also some of you people make me sick. I try my best to get everything done ASAP but you spit on me and blame me for Not answering your PMs or not contacting


----------



## shifty22123

UnknownM is a good guy! Give him some slack...Managing packages coming from all over the Northern American Continent can be hard and some of is have a life outside the forum if you know what I mean!


----------



## Yraen

What?! People have lives?! Blasphemy









It's all cool.







Good to hear an update though


----------



## alexisd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shifty22123*


UnknownM is a good guy! Give him some slack...Managing packages coming from all over the Northern American Continent can be hard and some of is have a life outside the forum if you know what I mean!


Agree.That's why i send my own package,to Jamaica and only cost me couple of $$.I know people have a life.But great effort from unknownm.


----------



## Grim

(Well, I DID mean HERE  Unknownm







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


What?! People have lives?! Blasphemy










I'm not complaining too much about the lags...
I mean, lots of the stuff havent even been sent off - so there's nothing Unkownm can do about that, what I do like to have though - is You hoping unto this thread and saying... "HI" at least








(I'm sry man - please forgive my eagerness







)

(wow.. you REALLY REALLY get that many PMs!? I thought you were exaggerating ... but I"ve heard you stated that amount a few times before :|)

Anywho Guys - could you just do me/us a favour? - please could you just post if/what.. you've sent off for the OCN rig to be? ^_^


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
How can you hear from me if I didn't get A msn message or a PM at ocn

I'm not always at OCN because I got other stuff like ; hanging out with friends or practice songs or make songs in my band. I do not plan my every day life because I just play along with it

To that guy that posted about "ME" not being good for planning this hole grims system. Well I'm sorry, it's very hard to read 250Pm's when you got so little time everyday (I got other stuff but leave my computer on).

Also some of you people make me sick. I try my best to get everything done ASAP but you spit on me and blame me for Not answering your PMs or not contacting

Chill dude.

That's exactly the reason I was asking why the stuff wasn't sent directly to Grim. Anyways, glad to see ya back


----------



## sublime0

so amm.. out of curiousity.. When the heck are we and we are we supposed to send parts to? I mean grim is still suffering. I still have my cpu ready to ship. I need adress to send it to.. ANd this was supposed to be done over 2 weeks ago.. whats stopping us.. Just pm me whenever you guys are ready!


----------



## Grim

Crap dude... you mean you've been waiting all along?








I could have swore that I sent you my address.
I'll PM you ^_^.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


(Well, I DID mean HERE  Unknownm







)


Well you have to contact me in A different way. I don't read this thread everyday, just PM me about something and that's it or msn

You have msn and you just can message me not post on OCN where I don't see it.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *sublime0*


so amm.. out of curiousity.. When the heck are we and we are we supposed to send parts to? I mean grim is still suffering. I still have my cpu ready to ship. I need adress to send it to.. ANd this was supposed to be done over 2 weeks ago.. whats stopping us.. Just pm me whenever you guys are ready!


I never got a PM about it. First I thought Grim sent you the address but that never happen so I'll pm you he's address.

Everyone else that didn't get GRIMS address, just PM me grim or ME

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


Chill dude.

That's exactly the reason I was asking why the stuff wasn't sent directly to Grim. Anyways, glad to see ya back










I posted up why like 3 times out of this hole thread. You just missed some of it


----------



## Fatal05

I think his rig will out-game mine. This is embarrassing...


----------



## Unknownm

Here is a F.A.Q to make it very easy for all users

*F.A.Q:*

*Q: Why ship it to Unknownm / NamelessMC?*
Are plan was to get all the hardware from the users, MC ships me everything he's got and send it?

*Q: Why didn't you just tell users to ship right to grim*
When this first started, grim told us that it would cost him money to get the items though the mail. After few weeks later, he told me that it doesn't cost him anything so it was to late to change stuff.

*Q: What's Grims Address:*
Please PM me or grim for this. <chozart edit>

*Q: Why isn't the first post / List updated?*
It's a big thread, with people not "pming me" it's hard to tell what's being shipped or not

*Q: Can't contact me?*
leave a PM, if I don't respond please email here ([email protected])


----------



## Chozart

DO NOT under any circumstances put any identifiable information in open forum!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TOS*

You may NOT
...
Post personally identifiable information or anything else that may jeopardize your privacy and/or safety or that of others


Stating someone's address is very risky. Note that this forum can be searched with google, and anyone can just read it. I edited your last post.

I assume the email address you use is for purpose of Grim's rig only, otherwise I'd highly recommend you remove it also.

Thank you


----------



## Grim

Ok Unknownm








But DUDE! you're SOOO Scarce on MSN







(I though *I* disliked MS lol) - seriously.
Thats why I've hoped that you would just drop in here.
I'm sorry that you dont check THIS thread that often though :/

I'm just so stressed with my upcoming exams this side







:swearing:






















I'm just praying that the peeps I spoke to come through - and that You guys take care of everything else.
But I guess we all have our probs eh?
I guess all I can do now is wait - for the responses of the peeps I spoke to at least.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *daOrganizerman*
Why didn't you just tell users to ship right to grim
When this first started, grim told us that it would cost him money to get the items though the mail. After few weeks later, he told me that it doesn't cost him anything so it was to late to change stuff.

no! :\\ - it will cost me [email protected] allright - but I found out that there arent any DUTIES on PC parts. So - MIGHT not have to pimp myself out to recieve the stuff















It would be grossly expensive if it had duties though - i was telling MC I think that I once got this "dead" (it was when I got it-but its my pc now







) SKTA mobo and a Chip (dead), and a heatsink. That cost me 3750$ to receive!:| - lame cuz only the mobo I got up working :[

At this point guys, I really dont know what to do or say.
But I'll just wait - and hope! :|


----------



## Heru

Things slowing down with this project? :|


----------



## dhrandy

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## CravinR1

How did grim get a 18 page thread and a free rig?

What did I miss?


----------



## prosser13

Grim - hope it comes together soon









Just thought I'd post to make you feel loved







And because I've started drinking more water







I remember reading a post by you saying we should drink at least 8 glasses a day, and while I don't drink 8 glasses a day I have started drinking a large glass of water when I get home from school or work rather than a smaller one of squash, because of what you said









As I said, hope it all ends up OK!


----------



## Chozart

Be patient my friend.

Organizationally speaking, this isn't the easiest thing to do.. having like a dozen people ship stuff for free, and then get it to your place.

You'll get your rig.. I am sure









To CravinR1: you missed an 18 page thread I guess


----------



## NamelessMC

I'm still wondering if some HDD was supposed to come to me or Unkownm.

I was about to ship out, the PSU, HDD and cooling stuff are all inside the case, but I'm thinking I might ship the whole thing to Unkownm since I'm tired of waiting and I don't think $30 I have is enough to ship this to Grim.


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NamelessMC*


I'm still wondering if some HDD was supposed to come to me or Unkownm.

I was about to ship out, the PSU, HDD and cooling stuff are all inside the case, but I'm thinking I might ship the whole thing to Unkownm since I'm tired of waiting and I don't think $30 I have is enough to ship this to Grim.


You're right. I priced UPS international for a HDD and stick of RAM to send to him, not much weight at all. $125 US.


----------



## Grim

Thanks for all the pep talk guys
(just something about OCN







)

but! S.hite Heru!







Thats a lot.
I think our biggest prob is shipping really.

@MC - no dude, I'm pretty sure you got the only one that was coming your way.
I dont know what we're going to do about that shipping though


----------



## Heru

If I wasn't still planning on sending my own package, I'd throw in some money for shipping.

It does however sound like we need a little shipping fund, where people can pitch in $5 or so dollars. Maybe through paypal, or something?


----------



## NamelessMC

It just seems like we're gonna be spending more to send him the computer than we'd be spending on the parts themselves.


----------



## Grim

Darn :\\ 
This is no HUUUGE surprise (only another dissapointment) to me though.
(I tell you guys - you're BRAVE for fighting againt the SPIRITS!







)


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NamelessMC*


It just seems like we're gonna be spending more to send him the computer than we'd be spending on the parts themselves.


Haha, yah. $125 to send a 250gb HDD.

320gb HDD on NewEgg currently, $90

-edit-
Alright, here's the deal. You've already got one HDD together that's what, a 160gb? Plenty of room to get the computer started.

I'll put off the sending of the 250gb HDD and if someone can supply me with an easy way of wiring them money (paypal or something, please.. no checks, nothing through the mail) I will donate $75 $85 to shipping. I'm assuming the best scenario would be to give Unknown the money?


----------



## prosser13

Whats the weight you've got of the RAM and the hard drive?


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Whats the weight you've got of the RAM and the hard drive?


Can't recall. It was either 3.5lbs or 5.3lbs. Not sure, it was a few weeks ago that I checked.


----------



## prosser13

Lets call it 5.3lb

USPS via Airmail would cost $25


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Lets call it 5.3lb

USPS via Airmail would cost $25










:O

No way. That's great!

That's ludicrous that UPS would charge $100 more. That must be the "box smashing" fee.


----------



## Grim

Yeah!

Thats what I"ve been reccomding to so many peeps.

MAILING! :|

Thing is though - I just hope they treat the organs of Ociena GENTLY>>> :|


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heru*


:O

No way. That's great!

That's ludicrous that UPS would charge $100 more. That must be the "box smashing" fee.












Fedex charge $107 too









USPS rock


----------



## Heru

Alright well, Grim I'll send you the HDD and RAM via airmail. Maybe even this week.

I'll contact Unknown to try to arrange in transferring $60 to him for shipping fees on his side.


----------



## Yraen

Anyone planning a trip to Jamaica anytime soon? We might have some extra luggage for you!


----------



## prosser13

Rofl, if you pay for me I'll happily take a week of school


----------



## Grim

hahaha!









Oh man, that'd be sweet - meeting actual OCN members and stuff lol.

As for the 60$. THANKS heru!















But send that to NamelessMC instead - unknown doesnt have anything as yet.
And MC NEEDS get to those stuff off.
Thanks heru :groughug:


----------



## The Duke

Personally, I've found the likes of Fedex and UPS to be 2-4x as much as the USPS to ship international!


----------



## NamelessMC

Yeah I'm gonna see how much it is to ship through USPS and Heru, that $60 would definitely get this case and HDD off to Grim. Or at least it would help to.

I'm pretty frustrated waiting for the stuff to get to Matt already. (Unknownm)


----------



## prosser13

Depending on how much I blow next week on mod supplies, I'll definitely contribute something soon - even if it is directly to Grim. Maybe some lighting or fans or something?


----------



## Grim

wow, lightings








Hmm - well, that does make a lil sense - it doesnt make any sense to have a case with a window - but you cant see nothin








I was going to get some lil 6v Bulbs.. and put them behind like some Blue Plastic Bag ^_^ - but I guess that would be really cool.

I know MC has been waiting forever to get the stuff to me.
MC, would you prefer to just mail the stuff to me?
(cant be over 19 pounds though...)


----------



## prosser13

*sigh*

Since when did bulbs in plastic bags consitute lighting









I wish my blue cold cathodes weren't smashed up, otherwise I'd give them to you









You don't have any UV reactive parts in there by any chance?


----------



## Grim

lol - well, I dunno. I was thiking I could make something ghetto as you guys call it - I'd get some 6 (work at 9v which is not in a PC :|) or maybe If I could could some 12v ones - and put them behind some blue plastic bag that I strech over it.
Once it doesnt touch it and melt it up - I think if I use lots of them up at the top of the case.. I may get a faint blue.
I dunno.

Oh -
I think my Floppy cable may be though.

Its the prettiest cable I have







, a friend gave it to me some time ago-seems to be durable too








Its blue, and shielded (round type) and you can see the sheilding wires. and the wires at the connector are coloured. Maybe I can find a link to a simmilar one.
Do cables have to be Labbelled in the documentation as being especially UV reactive?


----------



## Yraen

Wow... wish I'd known about USPS being cheaper sooner (always thought UPS and such were







)...

About $30 or $40 to ship this LCD as opposed to $230 via UPS/DHL/Fedex


----------



## prosser13

I've gotta place an order soon for UV LEDs anyway, so I'll "expand" the order and make you a daisy chain of UV LEDs and send them off to you - might take a couple of weeks though, as the LEDs will most likely be from Hong Kong.

In addition to that, I'll pick you up a pot of UV paint when I place my order at Performance-PCs. Just pick a colour of the AcRyan ones:

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catal...ndex&cPath=117

Then I'll ship them over to you, and you can have some fun.

Sound good? Sorry that I can't give a definite time scheme, but I've got no idea when I can place the UV LED or Performance-PCs order, it all depends on cashflow. If I can't do this, which I'm pretty sure I can, I'll make it up somehow









Yraen - you already shipped the LCD?


----------



## Yraen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
lol - well, I dunno. I was thiking I could make something ghetto as you guys call it - I'd get some 6 (work at 9v which is not in a PC :|) or maybe If I could could some 12v ones - and put them behind some blue plastic bag that I strech over it.
Once it doesnt touch it and melt it up - I think if I use lots of them up at the top of the case.. I may get a faint blue.
I dunno.

Oh -
I think my Floppy cable may be though.

Its the prettiest cable I have







, a friend gave it to me some time ago-seems to be durable too








Its blue, and shielded (round type) and you can see the sheilding wires. and the wires at the connector are coloured. Maybe I can find a link to a simmilar one.
Do cables have to be Labbelled in the documentation as being especially UV reactive?









Just about everything is UV reactive, whether or not it's labelled as such. Pure white is one of the most UV reactive colors you can find, for instance. As long as there are various colors, it'll be UV colorful.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Prosser13*
Yraen - you already shipped the LCD?

Not yet, was having some bill issues and the $200+ wasn't feasible at the time







.. Was just meaning that I could have already shipped this thing as opposed to it sitting on my desk as a folding monitor


----------



## prosser13

If your still shipping the LCD, least you've got a much better sounding quote now? Didn't you get some donations?


----------



## Modki

Hehe err so it's still not built? You get my BF2142 and OCN sticker yet Grim? I know to Europe takes about a week and Mexico takes the same time as if it were in the US. Not sure about Jamaica.


----------



## prosser13

I would give it 10 days via airmail


----------



## Heru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
Yeah I'm gonna see how much it is to ship through USPS and Heru, that $60 would definitely get this case and HDD off to Grim. Or at least it would help to.

I'm pretty frustrated waiting for the stuff to get to Matt already. (Unknownm)

You have paypal? Let me know a quote of what the total of shipping that stuff will be USPS, first and foremost though.


----------



## prosser13

If Yraen still is giving Grim the LCD, you could pay for shipping on that maybe?

Not sure if thats already been sorted though


----------



## The Pook

I might have a 160GB Samsung drive I can donate.

I say might because I don't want to say I have something to donate and then not be able to again.

All depends on if I get a Perp. Seagate drive or not.


----------



## Heru

-includes a UV cold cathode w/ HDD and RAM-


----------



## Yraen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
If your still shipping the LCD, least you've got a much better sounding quote now? Didn't you get some donations?

Had some offers, but just rainchecked em till I was actually able to think about mailing it. Now that I know I can do it a *lot* cheaper, I may be checking with them again


----------



## prosser13

Well there's been an offer for postage of the top of this page


----------



## Yraen

For truth. However, not gonna take any money until I'm positive on the shipping amount. I'd honestly rather not use anyone else's money, just because that's how I am







(But I'd include their name as a donator, since they offered







)


----------



## prosser13

Hehe









I know how you feel sometimes









But you've got the LCD, which is like NUTS









If you get it all packed up and ready to be labelled, you've gotta weight there


----------



## Yraen

Should be around 13-15lb packaged. So at a max weight of 20lbs, USPS has the 4-10 days shipping around $60. That's not too bad, so we'll see









Need to find the box I brought home... tossed it in a closet while cleaning up I think...


----------



## prosser13

Hehe - again, reminds me of myself









$60 shipping for a monitor sounds pretty good to me


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
Then I'll ship them over to you, and you can have some fun.

Sound good? Sorry that I can't give a definite time scheme, but I've got no idea when I can place the UV LED or Performance-PCs order, it all depends on cashflow. If I can't do this, which I'm pretty sure I can, I'll make it up somehow


























YAYS!







.
Ociena is going to be pretty inside!









(so good at least have peeps talking about the prospect again).








, i get this happy jingly thing inside, and motivated to just get my exams over and done with (so I can have fun







) when I think of Ociena


----------



## prosser13

Rofl









I sent you a PM too









Painting caps should keep you occupied for a while


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Modki* 
Hehe err so it's still not built? You get my BF2142 and OCN sticker yet Grim? I know to Europe takes about a week and Mexico takes the same time as if it were in the US. Not sure about Jamaica.

Sry modki - still no news :\\
Of course I'll shout you up as soon as I get it though ^_^

Hopefully, I can convince my evil aunt into lending me her camera (IN FRONT OF HER! :|) for a few secs, so I can show you guys








(thats provided I'm not finished with school and already back home in mandeville before it comes)


----------



## prosser13

Time to pick Grim up a digi camera maybe









And you get my PM?


----------



## TheLegend

What is the whole idea behind this thread? It looks like Grim is getting a free rig via parts from some very generous members here at OC.net.

I must have missed the thread on what this is all about. Could someone please inform me?


----------



## prosser13

The whole idea is that a load of members have got together and given him a free rig


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
The whole idea is that a load of members have got together and given him a free rig









So a little beyond the obvious, why did these members decide to do this? Did Grim post a thread asking for spare parts? Did something happen to his old system?

Why Grim and not anyone else with a sub-par or non-existent system? Just wondering is all.


----------



## prosser13

Nope, they just love Grim for all the good advice he gives I guess - thats what I've read from the thread


----------



## TheLegend

You aren't really answering the question.

Who had the idea to start asking forum members for extra parts. Why was Grim chosen and not someone else? I just don't understand what separates Grim from other members with lesser systems?

If need be I have a few spare parts to donate. Let me know what is still needed, if anything.


----------



## calvin924597

Digital camera, eh? I gots some in my for sale thread.









I could maybe donate one.


----------



## Modki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
Who had the idea to start asking forum members for extra parts. Why was Grim chosen and not someone else? I just don't understand what separates Grim from other members with lesser systems?

Unknownm and Speedy I believe started talking about it. Grim is this cool dude see with like a 5Mhz or something machine. It was the combo of cool + informative + friendly that got him here.

You may have skipped a few pages but we were discussing helping out other members but basically we thought "No then we'll get noobs who beg for G80s or something" it may be revived later.

We basically between us had enough spare parts to build Grim a nice PC + some games to go with it. I felt like helping so I chipped in too. I'm sure that how a lot of others felt "Hey I don't use it why not this guy?"


----------



## TheLegend

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Modki* 
Unknownm and Speedy I believe started talking about it. Grim is this cool dude see with like a 5Mhz or something machine. It was the combo of cool + informative + friendly that got him here.

You may have skipped a few pages but we were discussing helping out other members but basically we thought "No then we'll get noobs who beg for G80s or something" it may be revived later.

We basically between us had enough spare parts to build Grim a nice PC + some games to go with it. I felt like helping so I chipped in too. I'm sure that how a lot of others felt "Hey I don't use it why not this guy?"

Finally! Thanks Modki for shedding some light on the situation. I have some spare parts so let me know if anything else is needed.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheLegend* 
You aren't really answering the question.

Who had the idea to start asking forum members for extra parts. Why was Grim chosen and not someone else? I just don't understand what separates Grim from other members with lesser systems?

If need be I have a few spare parts to donate. Let me know what is still needed, if anything.

It was NOT grim who asked for parts... otherwise, he'd have gotten a nice shining infraction instead of a nice shining rig









It just sorta happened... Grim is a longtime member who made some friends here and a few of those friends got together and started this... and it snowballed from there.

This time, and this time only, we let it slide in this format, since it was well on its way when we caught it.

In the future, if something like this happens again, it has to go through a director. We're working on figuring out an exact format to deal with these kinds of events.


----------



## prosser13

Sorry, yeah, I should have been more clear









EDIT: There we go, I think me and Grim have the lighting sorted.

I'm going to buy him a pot of the UV paint (hes going to choose the colour from Yellow, Orange, Red or Green - any tips for him?) and some 3mm UV LEDs, which I'll daisy chain together for him and he can string them around his PC









Sound good?


----------



## eraser_ta

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Sorry, yeah, I should have been more clear









EDIT: There we go, I think me and Grim have the lighting sorted.

I'm going to buy him a pot of the UV paint (hes going to choose the colour from Yellow, Orange, Red or Green - any tips for him?) and some 3mm UV LEDs, which I'll daisy chain together for him and he can string them around his PC









Sound good?


no blue? if not i recomend red but thats just me, i got a new windshield in my car got it insured/inspected and just needa get tags for it

i think i could spare 5$ if needed for shipping on anything


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Ok Unknownm








But DUDE! you're SOOO Scarce on MSN







(I though *I* disliked MS lol) - seriously.
Thats why I've hoped that you would just drop in here.
I'm sorry that you dont check THIS thread that often though :/


I'm on msn all the time. If I don't talk to you just hit me up with a message like I told you before in my Posts


----------



## Nevaziah

pray that I find work very soon, and ill get this hole thing fixed quik....I was actually planning on gettin my bro a pentium D 805 but ...

[rant] Damn government refused to renew my contract last friday and booted me out the doorz now i gotta wait to even register for classes at college....







[/rant]

*sigh...this really lowerz my moralez! but at least some items are making their way to him little by little...


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Yeah i'm sure some people would join this forum to get there rigged "pimped". A thing we could do is have a contest every so often and people with lower rigs like Gonx's old rig and other older 32 bit proc could get revamped. Perhaps to this around the holidays.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary*


Yeah i'm sure some people would join this forum to get there rigged "pimped". A thing we could do is have a contest every so often and people with lower rigs like Gonx's old rig and other older 32 bit proc could get revamped. Perhaps to this around the holidays.


I think that would make an excellent contest...sorta like Whodies Folding Case Give-A-Way or Stormlobster giving away that WB.

I think pimping out a rig for a deserving member is a great thing--and I would stand behind it--but as Chozart points up there sholud be a protocol and it should be run through the director team before just blasting away...


----------



## Chozart

Agreed with the previous posters... and we're somehow thinking in that kind of direction..


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Modki* 
Grim is this cool dude see with like a 5Mhz or something machine.









haha- 5mhz. (665mhz more to be technical







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Modki* 
It was the combo of cool + informative + friendly that got him here.

*concieted half smirky simle* "







yes yes, I'm very cool - I'm so cool I wake up each morning and wish I were more like me







"
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
It was NOT grim who asked for parts... otherwise, he'd have gotten a nice shining infraction instead of a nice shining rig



















Quote:


Originally Posted by *BigpoppaFrary* 
people with lower rigs like Gonx's old rig

(Which totally Pwned BTW!)
Just a thought, but maybe you guys could like (course it would/could be up to the owner).. give the "old" PC to someone ELSE who's needy -

one mans garbage is another man's treasure.








TRUST ME


----------



## sepheronx

ok, whoever the guy that lives in BC, I wanna send the parts to you, so what is your address? I need to send it over. I just need you to send me a PM of the info.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sepheronx* 
ok, whoever the guy that lives in BC, I wanna send the parts to you, so what is your address? I need to send it over. I just need you to send me a PM of the info.

i sent you the PM like 2 weeks? is my PMs even going out @ all because this is bullcrap


----------



## redsox83381

Did he get it yet?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


Did he get it yet?


yes I sent it like 3 minutes ago


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sepheronx*


ok, whoever the guy that lives in BC, I wanna send the parts to you, so what is your address? I need to send it over. I just need you to send me a PM of the info.


here is the PM, I sent you the address 3 weeks ago







Look at this picture. sorry about blurrying out the address, it's the rules

Edit: never mind. He said he lost the address from my PM. Already sent to him again


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *eraser_ta*


no blue? if not i recomend red but thats just me, i got a new windshield in my car got it insured/inspected and just needa get tags for it


Nope, blue is outta stock


----------



## Grim

Yeah, so I think I"m gonna go with the green ^_^.

MC how do you think it will go with the case (considering you know how it looks).
Does the PSU light up? ^_^


----------



## Heru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Yeah, so I think I"m gonna go with the green ^_^.

MC how do you think it will go with the case (considering you know how it looks).
Does the PSU light up? ^_^


Negatory.

PSU is shiney black, one black 120mm fan.


----------



## BigpoppaFrary

Should we start a new thread to discuss a pimping of a well known rig memebrs contest who needs it ? Or should we just keep adding to grims thread =P


----------



## trevorrs

woo.. go grim now u will be able to post youre spec's up man









is there anaything left you need?

Trevor


----------



## Grim

YEAH!







:

No, Thanks







but I'm pretty sure we have everything covered.
(hope we're still good for the CPU







)

We're just having some probs with shipping now


----------



## V8Drover

Yo, Grim,


----------



## V8Drover

Yo Grim, 
Any parcels arrived for you from the U.K yet, should be any day now


----------



## Grim

no, unfort :\\

But come THIS VERY EVENING - i'm going to make sure those peeps check the mail








so you guys can expect to hear whether anything has arrived yet








Hopefull by weeked I can beg my mom enough for the $$ to recieve it


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


no, unfort :\\

But come THIS VERY EVENING - i'm going to make sure those peeps check the mail








so you guys can expect to hear whether anything has arrived yet








Hopefull by weeked I can beg my mom enough for the $$ to recieve it










hmm if you want to contact me, I'm on msn right now


----------



## noneed4me2

I still have that A64 3200+ Winchester, pre-venice cpu but its a good clocker. If you want it PM me with address and info and I will send it to you my self free of charge.


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Yeah, so I think I"m gonna go with the green ^_^.

MC how do you think it will go with the case (considering you know how it looks).


You sure? I'll try and get on/stay on tonight to have a nice chat with you


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
I still have that A64 3200+ Winchester, pre-venice cpu but its a good clocker. If you want it PM me with address and info and I will send it to you my self free of charge.

sorry to take so long to replay to this post. I sent you A pm about 10 hours ago


----------



## Grim

It would be nice to have one to fall back on in case this one dies by Ocing ^_^

But otherwise I think we're good with the CPU ^_+

(just so long as our friend sublime doesnt forget or anything







)


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


It would be nice to have one to fall back on in case this one dies by Ocing ^_^

But otherwise I think we're good with the CPU ^_+

(just so long as our friend sublime doesnt forget or anything







)


if you want to contact me, i'm on msn


----------



## reberto

kk so the US customs had a "problem" with my package. Apparently, I didn't mention that the box also has a CD and a manual in it. I'm gonna resent it tomorrow. SORRY FOR TEH WAIT!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


kk so the US customs had a "problem" with my package. Apparently, I didn't mention that the box also has a CD and a manual in it. I'm gonna resent it tomorrow. SORRY FOR TEH WAIT!


hey that's no problem man. I know that stuff happens


----------



## Unknownm

*The list is updated, Really a easy to follow.*

http://www.overclock.net/1950488-post1.html


----------



## reberto

Is it ok if i send the sound card to namelessmc, I really don't want to deal with the forms again







if i have to tho, i will


----------



## Unknownm

*iandh:* Zalman vf700-AlCu LED *"Shipped To MC"*
*iandh:* AS5, Doom3 *"Shipped To MC"*

Thanks iandh for donating


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


Is it ok if i send the sound card to namelessmc, I really don't want to deal with the forms again







if i have to tho, i will










Why don't you just ship to grim?


----------



## reberto

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


Why don't you just ship to grim?


But won't I have to fill out the dreaded customs papers?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


But won't I have to fill out the dreaded customs papers?


k well that Pm I sent you was pointless lol.

In the PM, I just said pm *NamelessMC* because I don't know he's address


----------



## Unknownm

*If your name isn't on that list.

PM me or just quote this post







*


----------



## Unknownm

*All "new" donations will be shipped to grim. Grim wants it this way (I guess it's easer for him)*


----------



## Unknownm

*b3ar:* F.E.A.R *"Shipping To Grim"*


----------



## prosser13

Looking good guys









I don't really understand the key though - is it Red = shipped and Green = received?


----------



## Grim

hey! 
Guess what I just got!








I got a white package, taped together by blue Tape - and inside it is what appears to be....

Stickers!























I'm so happy right now, I'm restrained myself from pulling it apart...

I want to savour the moment - OCN stickers!









Maybe when khat gets back from town I'll let him take some pics.
But I kinda dont want to open it - cuz I dont want anything to happen to them
















(dont think I can resist though!)
heck - I"m opening now!









THANK YOU MODKI!!









---EDIT!----




























(feel like a donkey)

ZOMG! its FEAR!!







lol
Thank you b3ar!!!
















yaaaay!
















wow! I couldnt imagine fear would take up all of *5!* disks!
When khat comes back I wannna play!


----------



## b3ar

Have fun, man!


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*


Have fun, man!










-the exact words written on the package!









Thank you so much man - I cant wait for the day when I'll actually be able to play these games ^_^


----------



## prosser13

Good to see Grim has a package and they haven't all been stolen by customs









When you've gotta definite choice on your UV paint colour drop me a PM Grim, I'll have a look in the UK for other colours too


----------



## Grim

Sure man ^_^
I think I'm going with the green. Blue if you can find it though!









oh, btw guys - that Package that came - it came in the sorta package that you'd always see pictures coming in - (I'll see if I can borrow a cam).
Or B3ar can show you ^_^

I didnt hear my mom saying it cost - so my guess is it was free!









There's another one at the post office though - it has a SKTa Mobo and a chip I think. (got it for my current machine - so its 2% less lame







)
They want 500$ for that so - yeah,
I hope that can give us an estimate ^_^


----------



## prosser13

Hehe









I've been reading the UV mod guide, I'll try and pop down Staples soon and see if they've got any Zebra J-Roller ZX pens


----------



## Grim

Wow.
I've never heard of those









I had no Idea so many things in the name of Prettyness existed lol. ^_^


----------



## prosser13

No need to compliment me Grim









Lol


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


oh, btw guys - that Package that came - it came in the sorta package that you'd always see pictures coming in - (I'll see if I can borrow a cam).
Or B3ar can show you ^_^

I didnt hear my mom saying it cost - so my guess is it was free!










I sent Grim the CD's in a bubble envelope through Canada Post:










The trick to getting things shipped without duties or tariffs is to mark that they are valueless, or a gift, or are broken. For me to ship Grim the five CDs, manual, and pack it in between cardboard cost about seven bucks cdn, and took two weeks from Victoria. Unknownm lives in New Westminster so shipping time should be similar.


----------



## noneed4me2

Grim I am sending the CPU a 3200+ A 64, its like a venice except without SSE3 instructions and I have overclocked it to 2.5ghz on stock voltage you should be able to do more. Tommorrow I will explore shipping options (Iprefer ups but I might go cheapest as I already donated 30 to shipping. You will get it no matter what. Just post when you get it.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
Grim I am sending the CPU a 3200+ A 64, its like a venice except without SSE3 instructions and I have overclocked it to 2.5ghz on stock voltage you should be able to do more. Tommorrow I will explore shipping options (Iprefer ups but I might go cheapest as I already donated 30 to shipping. You will get it no matter what. Just post when you get it.

k thanks!


----------



## Unknownm

updated list

http://www.overclock.net/1950488-post1.html


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Nice going work ladies and gents. Keep it up. Glad to see Grim has started to recieve some Items. !


----------



## Heru

Woah woah, 512x3? I only have one stick of 512 for Grim. :| Someone else was supposed to throw up another matching stick, but I don't recall who and what the status is on their end.

I'm also shipping a 250GB Maxtor SATA HDD w/ the RAM.


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

I'm sorry lil homie...I been real busy and haven't been able to send your things...
I fixed some rigs for a guy that lives close and he gave me a lot of free stuff (mob,Geforces,ATis...I'll see what else I can fit in the box dude.
Again I apologizes for the slow service...I'll post pics


----------



## Grim

Its ok probLyfe - just happy to know that you havent forgot about ol Grim Grim ^_^

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heru* 
Woah woah, 512x3? I only have one stick of 512 for Grim. :| Someone else was supposed to throw up another matching stick, but I don't recall who and what the status is on their end.

Yeah,thats true Guys. Heru had one stick,CRIMSON was supposed to pair up with him.
And dude poser was supposed to chip in the other 2 sticks.

I think Poser already sent them to Unknownm/MC (could we check please)?
But crimson (for some reason) turned off his PM stuff









Heru is being a Heru ^_^


----------



## Poser

Grimser...

I had a mailing faux paux.....and for some reason (read: inadequate postage and address snafu...never mail personal Items from work







) I have to re-post (fortunately the weight is .8lbs). I am going to mail direct to you (got the correct address for Unknown) with the words HAPPY BIRTHDAY B!ATCH scrawled all over it (maybe I leave out the b!atch part







)...and will try like crazy to get it out before this weekend (my wedding).

Sorry bout the screw-up...I would blame it on the tool who I had mail it for me, but unfortunately I am that tool (must remember: always designate scapegoat)

But I imagine from FLA its only a hop, skip, jump and customs delay away from you mitts


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poser*


(my wedding).
































congrats man!














- I wish you prosperity, happyness - and nightly PUMS!

















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poser*


Sorry bout the screw-up...I would blame it on the tool who I had mail it for me, but unfortunately I am that tool (must remember: always designate scapegoat)



















Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poser*


But I imagine from FLA its only a hop, skip, jump and customs delay away from you mitts


ok man-
I'll be waiting EAGERLY!
















And once agian, thanks so much man


----------



## Unknownm

updated, thanks H for letting me about 512x1!. that's been updated to


----------



## Grim

I wish Crimson would let us talk to him :|


----------



## Yraen

Just got back from my little weekend vacation. (







for relaxation)

Once I get settled in, I'll see about shipping this LCD the USPS way!









Any hints on avoiding customs/duties?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


Just got back from my little weekend vacation. (







for relaxation)

Once I get settled in, I'll see about shipping this LCD the USPS way!









Any hints on avoiding customs/duties?


ask grim that, because I'm not sure.


----------



## Grim

Uhm.
well - sending it as a gift in once.
AND - also, NOT sending it "express"


----------



## jNSKkK

Make sure the value isn't over $60. Any more than that and he'll get charged some tax (you do in the UK anyway, so I guess it's round about the same)


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Yraen*


Just got back from my little weekend vacation. (







for relaxation)

Once I get settled in, I'll see about shipping this LCD the USPS way!









Any hints on avoiding customs/duties?


Send as a gift, send with a value under $50 and is highly recommended to put a paper with pretty drawings or such saying "Happy Birthday, Honey" or something like that








(ok, maybe skip the honey part







but put a real name in, such a Michael or Sven)


----------



## noneed4me2

Well Grim I sent off that A64 3200+ Winchester Parcel Post today, thanks unknownM for the address; do with it what you will. If you get more than you need you can sell it or donate it to someone else. Good luck with it. I sent it in my 3700 San Diego box with its stock fan, I think I never even used it, or it could be one of the Opteron fans, I have a few lying around. And if no one else follows through with shipping your parts I am going to want my shipping donation money back







and this has nothing to do with you, and I am not being a dick, but I want to see that you get your stuff and in all honesty I think that everyone who wanted to donate should have sent it direct to you themselves. It would give you a chance to learn more by putting it together themselves. Regardless If you get one big box with a mostly assembled PC







I will be happy enough.
















Edit: Nameless I am not targeting you I know you may be waiting for stuff still or for all I know it was already shipped. I just want to see it get to where it needs to be.


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
... put a paper with pretty drawings or such saying "Happy Birthday, Honey" or something like that








(ok, maybe skip the honey part







but put a real name in, such a Michael or Sven)









mwahahahhaha


----------



## Modki

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gonX* 
(ok, maybe skip the honey part







but put a real name in, such a Michael or Sven)

Sven is a real name? Woah!!


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


Well Grim I sent off that A64 3200+ Winchester Parcel Post today, thanks unknownM for the address; do with it what you will. .


yeah man! ("mon"














)














. I know exactly what I plan to do. I plan to use that chip as my main one, and then take up Dotcomethese on his generous offer. I'll use YOUR chip when I try to send off the 3500+ so i can get dotcom's proposed gift.
a 3700+ sandy!







- then I'll pwn the gaming world, and never have to upgrade again








(then I'll use YOUR chip as a backup - or try to ressurect some "dead" SKT 939 board!







)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[B*

All[/B]needforhim]And if no one else follows through with shipping your parts I am going to want my shipping donation money back







and this has nothing to do with you, and I am not being a dick, but I want to see that you get your stuff and in all honesty I think that everyone who wanted to donate should have sent it direct to you themselves.


I understand what you mean, and as of lately, I've really started to agree with everyone thats been saying that - but, its too late anyway - and hey, I may be able to finally get a nice rig (what more - its from OCN!







) by late july or march (think so?







)

About the building part though - yeah, trust me, I'd REALLY look forward to that lol.
I've never seen one of these new boys being put together, and in my mind, theres is a lot of cloud and doubt as to how the Heatsink is installed for example (esp that too).
But hey, a day should come when Ociena gets dusty right?
I'll take her apart bit by pretty bit THEN! ^_^


----------



## prosser13

Hehe










I think all that needs to happen is for the main 2 to sort out what is definitely coming and going, and get the case and hard drives shipped out to Grim ASAP - smaller stuff can be sent later easily at a "relatively" low cost TBH









And Grim - installing a heatsink is easy







We'll guide you through that part when you come to it







And check your months - I hope its not going to take 10 months


----------



## Grim

YEah lol.
I think only about march maybe.


----------



## prosser13

Great to see Grim's confidence


----------



## Grim

haha.

Yeah.
I mean, I hope it will come at least a few months after these exams.

Anyone can get in contact with Crimson? by any chance?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


haha.

Yeah.
I mean, I hope it will come at least a few months after these exams.

Anyone can get in contact with Crimson? by any chance?


my new email is [email protected] if you didnt know


----------



## noneed4me2

I can donate another $30 bucks to the cause but I gotta wait till next paycheck. It would help to know what is being shipped who has what and ultimately the total cost, cause I may be able to get more money. I already shipped grim a cpu personally s939 3200+ Winnie, but parcel post was almost 30 for that so I know it can be expensive. A full list of who has what (If its one person that makes it easier) and find out exactly how much it is to ship it all in one package, or if we can just get enough stuff together to get him going. I would really like to see this through I have had tough times in the past and everyones generosity has really astounded me, and I like being apart this.

Also the amount of shipping funds already donated and by whom so we can figure out how much more is needed.


----------



## NamelessMC

Look, I'm not flaking out or holding onto the money that was sent to me. Right now the total of donations is in the range of $30-35. Total donations in general were at $40 but I needed a little bit to pay for the shipping to get Grim's case to my house.

What you guys are missing is that $30-35 is NO WHERE near enough for me to ship this stuff to him.

Think about it -
Case, hard drive, fan adapters, heatsink for video-card, copy of Doom 3, 650 watt Coolmax power supply and NOW someone sent me a sound card.

This is nearly 35 pounds in a cooler master box.

You want to get the estimate from UPS or should I?

I'm looking at least at $100 to ship this case to him with everything inside it.

So please stop making little "under the breath" questions of my integrity because I'm an honest man, ask anyone that's traded with me. (With the exception of one person, because UPS lost his package and I'm STILL trying to get the damn insurance claim sorted out)


----------



## Chozart

Just out of curiousity...

What are the current specs of the rig?

I did notice two CPUs in the OP that are on the way to Grim. I am a little confused.

Nameless: I don't believe anyone meant to accuse you... Both you and unknownm are doing a good thing


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Just out of curiousity...

What are the current specs of the rig?

I did notice two CPUs in the OP that are on the way to Grim. I am a little confused.

Nameless: I don't believe anyone meant to accuse you... Both you and unknownm are doing a good thing









well where not sure is sublime0 is shipping the CPU still.

We know one them are going and if both go. We can always hold on to that one or ship it to someone else if needed.

The current specs of the rig are on the first post. There just in random spots so you have to think or something lol


----------



## Chozart

So we have this:

CPU:
Sublime0: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ "Shipping to Grim"
noneed4me2: A64 3200 "Shipping to Grim"

MoBo:
UnknownM: MSI Neo4 "Already here"

RAM:
Heru: DDR400, 512x1 "Shipping To Grim"
Poser: memory stick, unknown MB's "Shipping to Grim"

Video:
V8Drover: 7600gt "Shipping To Grim"

HDD:
thehybridpyro: Laptop harddrive 40GB with adapter "Replied"
V8Drover: 40gb IDE "Shipping To Grim"
grunion: SATA Drive "Shipped To Nameless"

Sound:
reberto: audigy se "Shipping to UnknownM"

Cooling:
iandh: Zalman vf700-AlCu LED "Shipped To MC"
pow3rtr1p: Zalman 7700-Cu "PM Sent"
V8Drover: 80mm fan "Shipping To Grim"

Games:
iandh: AS5, Doom3 "Shipped To MC"
b3ar: F.E.A.R "Shipping To Grim"

Monitor:
Yraen: Planar 20" PL2010M "Shipping To Grim"

OS:
madmanx1x1: Windows XP "PM Sent"

Misc:
V8Drover: IDE Cable "Shipping To Grim"

And there is a case also.

So we're just missing an optical drive (but I assume Grim has one).


----------



## Modki

coffcoff

Modki: BF2142 + OCN Sticker (Large) (Grim has received)


----------



## noneed4me2

Thanks Chozart, So who has the case? IF its Nameless I already sent some shipping funds but in a month I am coming into some money. Kinda a long time to wait but I would donate whatever the difference is left for the rest of stuff.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


Thanks Chozart, So who has the case? IF its Nameless I already sent some shipping funds but in a month I am coming into some money. Kinda a long time to wait but I would donate whatever the difference is left for the rest of stuff.


Thanks need4.

30$? :|
Thats weird. If I'm not mistaken - ONE PERSON gave THAT much already..

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modki*


coffcoff

Modki: BF2142 + OCN Sticker (Large) (Grim has received)

























-actually, I THOUGHT it was the sticker.

it was actually the FEAR from b3ar









OH, as for the CPUs - yeah.
Sublime is supposed to be shipping - we just need to contact him I'd think.

I was planning to use the 3200 as a backup as the guys said ^_^
(I'd use the 3200+ while shipping the 3500 of to dotcomthese for the sandy ^_^)

Sorry if I havent been here too often - but exams have been killing me.

Has anything else been shipped for ociena?


----------



## prosser13

Use USPS for shipping quotes, not UPS









It would still be $180 by USPS or $300 by UPS...

I'm sure I've seen offered donations of at least $100


----------



## Chozart

Namess and Unknown: I think it would not be a bad idea to list who donated money towards Grim's rig... It seems like there is some confusion about this.

Nameless: you stated total donations were $40 or so... which indeed seems low to me. I do understand you incurred shipping expenses for several of the parts.... and also, the case was purchased from the monetary donations...correct? I believe that there might be some of the confusion.

I think if you just tell folds how much has been donated, and what expenses you had (case?, shipping, etc.) it would be clearer to everyone


----------



## noneed4me2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Namess and Unknown: I think it would not be a bad idea to list who donated money towards Grim's rig... It seems like there is some confusion about this.

Nameless: you stated total donations were $40 or so... which indeed seems low to me. I do understand you incurred shipping expenses for several of the parts.... and also, the case was purchased from the monetary donations...correct? I believe that there might be some of the confusion.

I think if you just tell folds how much has been donated, and what expenses you had (case?, shipping, etc.) it would be clearer to everyone









Exactly If my $30 bucks already was used for another component purchase then I would see if I can donate more to cover shipping if parts are just sitting and waiting for more donation funds.


----------



## Fatal05

This is just one big mess isn't it :/


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*


This is just one big mess isn't it :/


lol.
No, theres just a bit of confusion here. - I'm pretty sure it was MORE than 40$ that was put towards shipping. I remember seeing at least 2 donations of about $30... (maybe it was another dream?? :|)

But yeah, or MAIN problem if you ask me, is that all the participants are communicating.

Sublime0 (who has the heart) is pretty scarce. - just hope everyone doesnt pull out


----------



## alexisd

I send a bunch of games to grim too.Im no sure if he recieve yet.


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


Exactly If my $30 bucks already was used for another component purchase then I would see if I can donate more to cover shipping if parts are just sitting and waiting for more donation funds.


$30?

You sent $15 and you said you'd send another $15, but I don't remember any one person sending more than $20 except Chozart.

The case shipping was $18 and I didn't have that myself. I had the expenses to pay for the case, so I bought it, and I put in some of the donations to get it to my house.

Shipping materials, the $18 for shipping on the case and we're at about $20 being taken from the donations for me to stage the case and everything.

The donations in total were near $50-55 before that, which is why they're at $30-35 now.

_Someone_ sent another $25 the other night, and Noneed4me said he's sending another $15, so that puts it at $70-75 (Paypal fees will take some of that).

What you guys have to figure is, I'm shipping out the following:
Cooler-master Centurion 534 case with two 120mm fans
Zalman VF700 + ram sinks and installation bracket/manual
Doom 3 retail boxed game
Installation box for the case, with motherboard screws, hard drive brackets and etc
Coolmax 650 watt switching power supply
*Newly added* Sound Blaster Audigy SE sound card retail boxed
160GB Maxtor hard-drive wrapped in bubble wrap

This is a lot of stuff to be crammed into one box and sent over-seas.

I haven't weighed the box, but I had to take it apart last night so I could stuff the sound card inside, and it's really heavy. You'd have to figure 3-5 pounds for the power supply alone, and everything else?

A case by itself with just the steirofoam and bubble-wrap is somewhere around 18-19 pounds.

We're looking at a 30-40 pound huge case box being sent over-seas.

I'll probably put in another $15 when I get my rebate from my old Centurion 5 I bought a few months ago, but that puts us at best $80-90.


----------



## Grim

hmm.
I C - I could have swore there were more shipping donors.
But perhaps the majority of them never really sent.

I'll tell you one thing though - the Idea of shipping it to one place in america then to canada then to Jamaica - its going to cost a lot shipping wise :\\
(I'm figuring 300$ at the least...)

Maybe we'll have to strip it apart and mail the parts individually


----------



## NamelessMC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


hmm.
I C - I could have swore there were more shipping donors.
But perhaps the majority of them never really sent.

I'll tell you one thing though - the Idea of shipping it to one place in america then to canada then to Jamaica - its going to cost a lot shipping wise :\\
(I'm figuring 300$ at the least...)

Maybe we'll have to strip it apart and mail the parts individually










A lot of small donations were sent, but Paypal eats a lot of that in fees. $5 turns into $4.25-4.50.

$25 turns into $23.95.

There have only been three donations of more than $10 individually.

Chozart has sent two of those, which make up most of what the amount is at now.

Two other people sent $10 and $15.

My initial $20 somehow turned into $30 and went into buying the case.

$18 went into shipping and $2-3 went into taxes.

I could open up my Paypal history and find out exactly how much was sent but not tag it with names so no one gets exposed.

I take it back, Noneed did send $30 total.

Here's the total transaction history:
$25=$23.95 after PP
$25=$23.95 after PP
$15=$14.26 after PP
$15=$14.26 after PP
$3.64 Canadian turned into $2.48 USD after conversion fees and PP fees
$5=$4.55 after PP
$5=$4.55 after PP

$88 - $18 +$5 tax for case shipping to my house = $65.

So current donations including the second donation from Chozart = $60.

I'm going to try to add another $20 when I get my financial aid from school, that will put us at $80. Worse comes to worse, I'll pull stuff out that's optional and try to get the case, power supply and hard-drive shipped out to him as soon as possible, since those are essentials. Those three alone should only be $115-120 to ship.


----------



## Grim

ITs ok.

But lets just keep that mailing the parts indiviudually option open eh?

Do you guys think I'm mistaken in guessing that it will take around 300Us to get the stuff from all over your country to MC AND unknown, from MC to unknownm, then from MC to Jamaica?


----------



## Chozart

Thank you for clarifying the donations









This makes things a lot clearer for everyone.


----------



## noneed4me2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NamelessMC* 
$30?

You sent $15 and you said you'd send another $15, but I don't remember any one person sending more than $20 except Chozart.

.

Apr. 15, 2007 Payment To A R Completed Details -$15.00 USD

Apr. 9, 2007 Payment To A R Completed Details -$15.00 USD

Check again Sorry but you need to review your paypal account.

Edit I see you did so I will send more as I can.I meant it as a total, my misunderstanding.

I will send 20 on the next paycheck.


----------



## Grim

wohoo!

I got a call from my mom yesterday saying I got packages in the mail!

I gotta run to class now so I'll fill you guys in later

but I know one is from alexis!








and one from V8drover!


----------



## Unknownm

updated


----------



## Heru

Package en route to you Grim. Hopefully will be there early to mid next week. Not sure how timely USPS is, personally.

Made sure it was marked as a gift and insured for $10 (lol).

1x250GB Maxtor SATA HDD and 1x512MB stick Kingston Value RAM.


----------



## Grim

NIce heru!
















Yeah, so I was talking to my mom again sunday. I had already recieved the CDs from b3ar (500$ total to receive) and a P4 chip (600$).
And my mom had told me she had one more package for me - but that she didnt want to give it to me yet because she knew I'd want to "fiddle" with it, and it would distract me from my exams (most important YET in my life)

So yeah, she was like - "are you trying to make me go bankrupt!







- you got 4 more packages in the mail - and I had to collect them, because it would cost storage to keep them there" 
"dont "order" (







) any more!"









But I told her that some friends were finally helping me get a good PC, and she sounds happy for that.
So I think she'll help me out!









So yeah, one is from v8drover so said, and one from alexis, and one more from someone in NJ








They didnt put their forum name it seems, and one guy put "Grim" instead of my real name - which gave my mom a laugh. lol - LUCKILY, she knew the post office lady, and didnt have a hard time convincing her (because it had my last name lol)

The other is an AthlonXP chip from a friend (long live da retro







).

Anywho, just giving you guys an update.

And thanks dudes!


----------



## gwidion

this post has 870 replies!

+1, lol


----------



## Modki

I sent BF2142 and the Stickers like a month ago. Please see if they aren't in there?


----------



## Grim

hmm. Thats true modki, you were the FIRST person to mail off! :|

My mother says she's carrying the parts for me labour day... (way to hell then







)

so I guess I'll know then.
I bet its there though ^_^

What did you label it as btw!









I tell you though, I'm wondering if it would be best if MC was to just ship off the parts he has now...
Then we wait on the stuff to reach canada.
(dang - canadian customs must be uber slow :/)


----------



## Modki

I said "Gift" on the customs form. It was through USPS the lady said it would take no more than 14 days to get there. It was the BF2142 CD case with the game, handbook, and a OCN sticker.


----------



## Grim

allright man.

My guess is its here









I'm soo exited lol - i feel like using my lunch $ to take a trip up just to see them









(but I'll have to endure her sermon! :|)


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Yeah, so I was talking to my mom again sunday. I had already recieved the CDs from b3ar (500$ total to receive) and a P4 chip (600$).










Tell your Mom that I'm sorry she had to pay duties, and if she's got a Paypal account (or if you do) I'll transfer her the money she paid.

...For the stuff _I_ sent, anyway.


----------



## CyberDruid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


hmm. Thats true modki, you were the FIRST person to mail off! :|

My mother says she's carrying the parts for me labour day... (way to hell then







)

so I guess I'll know then.
I bet its there though ^_^

What did you label it as btw!









I tell you though, I'm wondering if it would be best if MC was to just ship off the parts he has now...
Then we wait on the stuff to reach canada.
(dang - canadian customs must be uber slow :/)


Yes it is


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *b3ar*









Tell your Mom that I'm sorry she had to pay duties, and if she's got a Paypal account (or if you do) I'll transfer her the money she paid.

...For the stuff _I_ sent, anyway.


thats cool man









I can save 500$ next week (I can get that if I use exactly half of my lunch $ for the week)
So, thats all good.
SHE doesnt have a PP account anyway - her friend does :]

but thanks ^_^


----------



## prosser13

Lol, saving lunch money is the best way









I skipped lunch today to save about £2, going to do it for the next two days so I can afford to post something off


----------



## Cory101

I have aprts if some one can use them 
Nvida geforce 2 mx 64meg agp 4x 
siig audio card PCI
unknown audio card ISA slot
ATI rage pro turbo agp 
ati 7500 le 64 meg
a scsi card IDK 
p3 650 mhz slot A
p3 500 mhz slot A 
p2 slot A 
A tyan mobo has both LG 370 and a slot A socket


----------



## Fatal05

Grim still doesn't have his stuff?


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


thats cool man









I can save 500$ next week (I can get that if I use exactly half of my lunch $ for the week)
So, thats all good.
SHE doesnt have a PP account anyway - her friend does :]

but thanks ^_^


500 USD!!???


----------



## b3ar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


500 USD!!???


Jamaican coin. It's $7.35 usd.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redsox83381*


500 USD!!???


I WIIIISH!


----------



## prosser13

Popped down Staples a couple of days ago and they didn't have any of the pens used in the UV mod









Would normal highlighters work?


----------



## Unknownm

I never heard from GRIM in a while!


----------



## Yraen

Think he's been busy with finals and such.


----------



## Grim

Yeah, Its been Crazy









Anywho, guess what guys - *I GOT PARTS!*








!
















I got The Battlefeild Game and the OCN sticker from Modki!









I got a TOONNE of games from alexis! (man! thats a LOOOT of game CDs!
 






)
I've never seen soo much in my entire life! (AWSOME!







)

AAANND! Last, but CERTAINly not least,

I got the Geforce 7600 (Gt?gs - dunno







) from v8DROVER!





















!

(he also sent a 90mm (I think) orange, thermal take fan ^_^, and a 30GB HDD!

at least I got ONE thing I can use now









thanks so much everyone
















P.S - the new parts just smelt SOO good.









sooo full of that new parts smell - and love


----------



## felixfinn

are they sending u all of there old parts? for free


----------



## NamelessMC

Grim, things are still pretty much at a stand still on my end.

I think I've gotten everything you're going to get that's coming to me.
Cooler Master Case ordered from me
Zalman VF700 with ram sinks
Doom 3 retail box
Maxtor DiamondMax 160GB SATA
Coolmax 650 SLI PSU

The thing is, I unpacked everything because someone else sent a Sound Blaster Audigy card.

The way it stands now, we're still about $90 short of what's needed to ship out. I have about $65 on me from the donations. If worse comes to worse, I'll ship you the essentials: Case/PSU/HDD and hold onto the other stuff until I can get donations or some extra money to send those to you. It's really just the massive weight of everything packed in.


----------



## Unknownm

updated list...

Grim please go on MSN or PM on what stuff came to you so I can update this list!


----------



## V8Drover

Any updated news yet on packages recieved, i'm getting worried that the gfx I sent hasn't made it!!


----------



## alexisd

I send a bunch of games like a month ago.Maybe the customs are playing my games.Arrrrrrr


----------



## Yraen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *alexisd*


I send a bunch of games like a month ago.Maybe the customs are playing my games.Arrrrrrr











Quote:



Originally Posted by *V8Drover*


Any updated news yet on packages recieved, i'm getting worried that the gfx I sent hasn't made it!!



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


I got a TOONNE of games from alexis! (man! thats a LOOOT of game CDs!







)
I've never seen soo much in my entire life! (AWSOME!







)

AAANND! Last, but CERTAINly not least,

I got the Geforce 7600 (Gt?gs - dunno







) from v8DROVER!





















!

(he also sent a 90mm (I think) orange, thermal take fan ^_^, and a 30GB HDD!


----------



## V8Drover

Must have missed that post.

GFX is definatly 7600 gt aswell, if his board has sli i've got anoter kicking around somewhere.


----------



## alexisd

Yeah me too.Have fun now,GRIM,enjoy the games i send all the instrucctions and cd keys.If i can help you in anything else let me know.


----------



## Grim

Sure man!









All thats left now is the MOBO, CPU, coolage







, and HDDs.

And Ociena will come alive!









I did try installing CS though - but it whined about some file needed for the steam engine not being able to load or something.
I dunno.
it wouldnt have played it anywho, I was just curious.

But I bet when I install low-cal all will be good









Thanks again alexis!


----------



## Poser

Grimmer...

Stix are boxed and off to ship tomorrow...2 x512mb value select


----------



## Chozart

LEt me know if you need a HDD







I might have something


----------



## shifty22123

So...how's the pc coming?


----------



## Chozart

Need casefans? I have some









I put them in the 'for sale' thread, but if Grim needs one or more, I'll donate!


----------



## sepheronx

yeah, i still have to ship the fricking drives, but i have no money for shipping!


----------



## noneed4me2

Hey Grimm any word if my cpu has arrived yet?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Need casefans? I have some









I put them in the 'for sale' thread, but if Grim needs one or more, I'll donate!

sorry for the long reply..

PM namelessMC because he handles that stuff


----------



## Poser

GRIM...2x512mb pc3200 have shipped via USPS @ 10:50am est 5.18.2007
First Class Postage (cheapest of course







)

Let me know when they arrive


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
Hey Grimm any word if my cpu has arrived yet?

no, unfort.
Will def shout you as soon as it does though









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Poser* 
GRIM...2x512mb pc3200 have shipped via USPS @ 10:50am est 5.18.2007
First Class Postage (cheapest of course







)

Let me know when they arrive

Thanks man!
















And of course I will!


----------



## noneed4me2

Man international shipping sucks, my wife won an item from ebay that never arrived, and i get some of my diabetes meds oversees and another time I never got my meds had to double order out of my own pocket. I hope you get it cause I really hate the idea of it just getting lost in the mail.


----------



## Unknownm

Thank you *"V8Drover"*

He donated 18 dollars to me, i sent it to NamelessMC!..

So far we Got 80$ dollars in US.


----------



## Grim

Thanks v8DROVER









You're making so much of this happen









80$ is awsome. I've been telling MC that he should ship through the mail, and (after me misunderstanding him a bit














) - he explained that thats what he was doing.

That should be much cheaper for him, and everything with the (perhaps) exception of the Case should be able to come through the mail ^_^.

I dont think they will get lost. And (fortunatly) it doesnt seem like the value put on the packages affects what i (mom







) has to pay to get it. And putting value on it gives it some... priority (/importance).
I think it was...
prolly v8drover that put the value at like 100$ US, and it surprisingly cost 600$ my side.
So, that isnt terribly bad ^_^.

Thanks guys - and sorry I dont respond too promptly but, exams have been killing me (not doing too well either







)


----------



## Rick Arter

you guys are awesome for what your doing update that Sig Rig ASAP, nice job OCN helping once again=)


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
Thanks v8DROVER









You're making so much of this happen









80$ is awsome. I've been telling MC that he should ship through the mail, and (after me misunderstanding him a bit














) - he explained that thats what he was doing.

That should be much cheaper for him, and everything with the (perhaps) exception of the Case should be able to come through the mail ^_^.

I dont think they will get lost. And (fortunatly) it doesnt seem like the value put on the packages affects what i (mom







) has to pay to get it. And putting value on it gives it some... priority (/importance).
I think it was...
prolly v8drover that put the value at like 100$ US, and it surprisingly cost 600$ my side.
So, that isnt terribly bad ^_^.

Thanks guys - and sorry I dont respond too promptly but, exams have been killing me (not doing too well either







)

Is people even sending as a gift? Everyone sending stuff to Grim, you must send it as a gift, and with a value under $75. Us europeans/close to Europe, has to pay major taxes per $100...
I had to pay $60 per $100 when I recieved an item from the US which weren't marked as a gift.


----------



## Yraen

Going to do some mass shipping of some RMA's and a few items to some OCN members this week/weekend, the LCD should be a part of that


----------



## noneed4me2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


Is people even sending as a gift? Everyone sending stuff to Grim, you must send it as a gift, and with a value under $75. Us europeans/close to Europe, has to pay major taxes per $100...
I had to pay $60 per $100 when I recieved an item from the US which weren't marked as a gift.


Thats insane, over 50% of the value of the item? That can't be right thats like robbery!


----------



## Modki

I don't know if he still hasn't gotten that game I sent all those months ago. I put Gift, claimed $40 and stuff.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Yraen* 
Going to do some mass shipping of some RMA's and a few items to some OCN members this week/weekend, the LCD should be a part of that









REALLY HOPE SO!


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Modki* 
I don't know if he still hasn't gotten that game I sent all those months ago. I put Gift, claimed $40 and stuff.

me modki!









If so, you must have missed my message.

I got the game and OCN sticker long time ago man (a few days







)


----------



## grunion

What's the status?
Someone get me up to speed please.


----------



## zacbrain

hope you get it all and everything comes out wonderful.







you are one lucky man, and that rig.







and you deserve it, so what do you plan to do when it all comes.


----------



## cichlid

Your so lucky grim.


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cichlid* 
Your so lucky grim.

No, he's just a nice guy that deserves something better


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


What's the status? 
Someone get me up to speed please.


about? your drive that got shipped. I think namelessMC got it but I can't remember lol


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


about? your drive that got shipped. I think namelessMC got it but I can't remember lol










No, I mean are any additional funds or components needed


----------



## Rick Arter

Grim deserves all we can give hes a nice informative guy and hes from jamaica


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


hope you get it all and everything comes out wonderful.







you are one lucky man, and that rig.







and you deserve it, so what do you plan to do when it all comes.



























































lol ^_^

Well! I'm thinking of borrowing a Digital Cam, and show you all pictures of it together, and of me hugging and caressing it's every inch! lol ^_^

I think i'm going to write a big thank-you thread for all the members (addressing them individually) - and write love letters to each of them lol.

I'm going to rest it on Styrofoam, and pet it every day







.


----------



## prosser13

Make sure you ground yourself first though ¬_¬


----------



## cichlid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gonX*


No, he's just a nice guy that deserves something better










Haha, it's not everyday you get a free computer and on top of that a sick 1







I'm happy for him that's good stuff..


----------



## myresolution_72

Awwe that's so cool.. I would help if I had money >.<


----------



## Unknownm

K cool man!

Well I'm signing off the forum, for reason that I can't explain right here. so people that have my Msn can talk to me though there..

Also, Since I won't be going on anymore PM grim or NamelessMC about the shipping


----------



## Grim

Any news Guys? :|

- just me making my weekly sign-in here









(exam stress







)


----------



## Poser

Any word on ram stix?


----------



## Grim

no poser









i cant wait!


----------



## Rick Arter

Hope this all works out for you been keepin track man good luck if i didnt say it before


----------



## Grim

I hope so too









things seem to be on a halt though.

MOSt things (it seems and I would hope) just need to be sent off.

A few of the HDDs seem like they arent coming though.
as well as the CPU.


----------



## Chozart

Keep me posted about the hard drive thing.. I *might* have a solution if they don't come through (PM me if need be)


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


I hope so too









things seem to be on a halt though.

MOSt things (it seems and I would hope) just need to be sent off.

A few of the HDDs seem like they arent coming though.
as well as the CPU.


Ok I'm lost









Why aren't the HDD coming


----------



## noneed4me2

Grim I am real sorry but I did send off that A64 3200+ s939 about a month ago and i am worried that since I put a hundred dollar value for the insurance that it could have been intercepted. I used the address provided by nameless Unknown. I am going to file a claim as undelivered. The best I can do if it never arrives is buy a new one and send it out listed as gift, I did not know it at the time that it would cost you so much. I came into some funds so I will try it again. Please PM me with your address so I can compare and make sure its the right address.


----------



## noneed4me2

Well I ordered an oem s939 3400 Venice, a little better than the Winchester. You will have to provide your own HSF. I should get it by wednesday or thursday nextweek, and I will send it off ASAP. If the Winchester turns up you can sell it or trade it for whatever you might else need. Sorry its taking so long.


----------



## prosser13

Grim - really, really wierd; I was revising, using gel pens, and looked to the left of me to get another one and something caught my eye...I have a pretty much full green Zebra Roller gel pen, looks exactly the same as the one which was used in the UV mod...hopefully it'll turn out to be UV reactive when I get some UV LEDs, if so its yours and I'll have another look in the gel pen box


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


Well I ordered an oem s939 3400 Venice, a little better than the Winchester. You will have to provide your own HSF. I should get it by wednesday or thursday nextweek, and I will send it off ASAP. If the Winchester turns up you can sell it or trade it for whatever you might else need. Sorry its taking so long.


No worries man.
I'm going to ask my mother if anything came (she doesnt want to exite me during my examinations :{ ) because its only fair that you know whether or not your gift came.

I've NEVER held one of these chips in my hand lol - I cant believe I'll have a backup








Somehow I feel like Ocing THAT one









I do hope everything works out though - cuz dotcomthese wants to help me out with what I will get









Nice prosser!

Who knows - maybe Gell IS UV reactive


----------



## CravinR1

Grim, you need to post a update to what parts you have in hand, and what parts you are expecting to arrive (people promising)

Do you need SDRAM, DDR, DDR2 (Don't even know if this is a Intel/AMD/C2D rig)


----------



## Cory101

i have a heat sink and fan if needed


----------



## Grim

ITs all good guys









One stick OF DDR didnt work out though. So THAT would be greatly appreciated.

But we're all good with Fans (for the CPU and case)









(and oh - AMD ftw!







)

AS for what I have.

I have the 7600GT (look at it in my drawer -in the bubble rap!- every morning







)
I have the OCN sticker, and some games.

Thats what I have so far.
What I'm expecting to arrive?

The rest of the rig!









Hey Yraen - any go on the monitor?

Anyone hear from Sublime0?


----------



## Poser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


ITs all good guys









One stick OF DDR didnt work out though. So THAT would be greatly appreciated.

But we're all good with Fans (for the CPU and case)









(and oh - AMD ftw!







)

AS for what I have.

I have the 7600GT (look at it in my drawer -in the bubble rap!- every morning







)
I have the OCN sticker, and some games.

Thats what I have so far.
What I'm expecting to arrive?

The rest of the rig!









Hey Yraen - any go on the monitor?

Anyone hear from Sublime0?


2*512mb pc3200


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poser*


2*512mb pc3200


Right









Really hope that comes (sOO strange it hasnt already







)


----------



## Poser

what is the average delivery time for US postal service from continental states?


----------



## prosser13

Depends on customs - to over here it takes 4 to 5 days supposedly but normally ends up being 2 weeks...


----------



## Grim

hey MC.
I've been getting advised - that I should just let you ship what you have already....

But tell me, how much more do you need to get the stuff off again?

I'm kinda sad that things dont seem to be working out.

--Edit--

Could you guys just give us an update sort of









like - what's supposed to be on its way to you unknownm, and.. how much MC needs to ship off what he has.


----------



## alexisd

Hey grim good to see you again.How the rig goin?


----------



## Yraen

LCD is boxed and ready... just need a chance to hit the post office when it's open. Stupid work


----------



## prosser13

Ok, lol, talking to Grim and looks like there needs to be SOME kind of order...shipping was quoted as $155 by NamelessMC for the case, PSU, hard drive, etc, and he said he already had some donations.

So, if you've donated, please tell me, and I'll put it here. I'll also look through the thread to find where money has been spent and donated.

*Donations*

Here's the total transaction history:
Chozart?: $25=$23.95 after PP
Chozart?: $25=$23.95 after PP
noneed4me2: $15=$14.26 after PP
noneed4me2: $15=$14.26 after PP
$3.64 Canadian turned into $2.48 USD after conversion fees and PP fees
$5=$4.55 after PP
$5=$4.55 after PP
$25=$23.95 after PP

So current donations including the second donation from Chozart = $84

*Spending*

$88 - $18 +$5 tax for case shipping to my house = $65.

*Parts*

Yraen - LCD, ready to be shipped to Grim
Poser - 2x512MB RAM, sent to Grim (not yet received) - USPS @ 10:50am est 5.18.2007
V8Drover - 7600gt 90mm? orange fan and a 30GB HDD! sent to Grim and received
Heru - 1x250GB Maxtor SATA HDD and 1x512MB stick Kingston Value RAM, sent to Grim
alexis - games
Modki - BF2142 and OCN sticker
noneed4me2 - 3200+, shipped but not received

*Info*

From Page 85:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*

CPU:
Sublime0: AMD Athlon 64 3500+ "Shipping to Grim"
noneed4me2: A64 3200 "Shipping to Grim"

MoBo:
UnknownM: MSI Neo4 "Already here"

RAM:
Heru: DDR400, 512x1 "Shipping To Grim"
Poser: memory stick, unknown MB's "Shipping to Grim"

Video:
V8Drover: 7600gt "Shipping To Grim"

HDD:
thehybridpyro: Laptop harddrive 40GB with adapter "Replied"
V8Drover: 40gb IDE "Shipping To Grim"
grunion: SATA Drive "Shipped To Nameless"

Sound:
reberto: audigy se "Shipping to UnknownM"

Cooling:
iandh: Zalman vf700-AlCu LED "Shipped To MC"
pow3rtr1p: Zalman 7700-Cu "PM Sent"
V8Drover: 80mm fan "Shipping To Grim"

Games:
iandh: AS5, Doom3 "Shipped To MC"
b3ar: F.E.A.R "Shipping To Grim"

Monitor:
Yraen: Planar 20" PL2010M "Shipping To Grim"

OS:
madmanx1x1: Windows XP "PM Sent"

Misc:
V8Drover: IDE Cable "Shipping To Grim"


Whats been sent and what isn't being sent any more?

*Stuff to be sent by NamelessMC*

Quote:



Cooler-master Centurion 534 case with two 120mm fans
Zalman VF700 + ram sinks and installation bracket/manual
Doom 3 retail boxed game
Installation box for the case, with motherboard screws, hard drive brackets and etc
Coolmax 650 watt switching power supply
*Newly added* Sound Blaster Audigy SE sound card retail boxed
160GB Maxtor hard-drive wrapped in bubble wrap



Need to get some names on these donations...


----------



## j_canna

any idea on the shipping rates from US southwest to jamaica? i've a zalman 9500 i no longer use...i dont' see any aftermarket cpu cooling on there...i was just gonna ebay it...but shoot, this seems like a good cause and i love to jump on a good bandwagon...need any silverstone 80mm fans? i've about 6...little bastards sound like blow dryers for the hair...utterly ridiculous...i wear hearing aids and i couldn't use em...

hm...i don't have the speed control for the zalman...but...in jamaica i'd imagine you'd want the fan on full anyways...it's not as if it's loud in any case...


----------



## prosser13

If you get me a weight packed up then I can find you the cheapest method of shipping









Drop me a PM with the weight and your ZIP

EDIT: Oh, and I'm sure Grim will want to thank you







I'll check on the status of a CPU heatsink too


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
*Donations*

Here's the total transaction history:
Chozart?: $25=$23.95 after PP
Chozart?: $25=$23.95 after PP
noneed4me2: $15=$14.26 after PP
noneed4me2: $15=$14.26 after PP
$3.64 Canadian turned into $2.48 USD after conversion fees and PP fees
$5=$4.55 after PP
$5=$4.55 after PP

So current donations including the second donation from Chozart = $60.

My math tells me $88 in donations...

(and yes, I made two donations..that's correct)


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_canna* 
any idea on the shipping rates from US southwest to jamaica? i've a zalman 9500 i no longer use...i dont' see any after-market cpu cooling on there...i was just gonna ebay it...but shoot, this seems like a good cause and i love to jump on a good bandwagon...need any silverstone 80mm fans? i've about 6...little bastards sound like blow dryers for the hair...utterly ridiculous...i wear hearing aids and i couldn't use em...

hm...i don't have the speed control for the zalman...but...in Jamaica i'd imagine you'd want the fan on full anyways...it's not as if it's loud in any case...

That would be awesome man!







(And you're definatly right about the fan-at-full story lolz.)

Thing is - a cooler was supposed to be sent, and I wouldn't want to put anyone in an inconvenience (if it has already been sent)
Either way, I bet we could just get the last one back to its owner, but the 9500 would definatly cool better I think ^_^

If the other one hasnt been sent off already, then we'll definatly take you up on your offer









I'd have to ask MC if he got that yet









What do you think about the silverstone fans MC - could you fit them in the bay? (where you wanted to put the 120mm ) so you can just put that in the back instead


----------



## prosser13

Talking to powertrip about it, he might not be able to ship his one off, so if he can't looks like we'll be calling on j_canna


----------



## iandh

Man, poor grim... if I wasn't broke from buying the 8800gts I just got (I know, I'm a selkfish jerk







) I would totally pay the rest of the shipping so you could have your stuff.

Someone PM me the current pp address, I'll put in another fifteen on shipping.


----------



## Fatal05

Its been exactly two months since the first post of this thread.


----------



## V8Drover

How much more in shipping donations are needed?? i amy be able to help out with a little more.


----------



## noneed4me2

I am sending another CPU, a 3400 Venice s939 ,as my 3200 Winchester never arrived. I am gift wrapping it and crossing my fingers. My wifes already pissed that the item never arrived but atleast I got inurance, but filing a claim with USPS is a nightmare.


----------



## Emmanuel

I would donate but I'm already having troubles selling my own rig to get my own laptop that each cents count. If my rig sells, I'll donate. Anyway, what you guys are doing is really great! Keep up the good job guys!


----------



## prosser13

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


I am sending another CPU, a 3400 Venice s939 ,as my 3200 Winchester never arrived. I am gift wrapping it and crossing my fingers. My wifes already pissed that the item never arrived but atleast I got inurance, but filing a claim with USPS is a nightmare.


Cheers man, PM me when its posted please


----------



## The Duke

NamlessMC...
Sorry about the delay, I simply forgot to send the donation for shipping! 
See your PayPal


----------



## prosser13

Duke, how much did you send so I can add it to the donations list?


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Fatal05*


Its been exactly two months since the first post of this thread.


wow









Quote:



Originally Posted by *V8Drover*


How much more in shipping donations are needed?? i amy be able to help out with a little more.


Thanks so much v8







, I'll talk to Mc about that. (provided he doesnt catch this) - I hope he doesnt charge me for storage!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *need4me2*


I am sending another CPU, a 3400 Venice s939 ,as my 3200 Winchester never arrived. I am gift wrapping it and crossing my fingers. My wifes already pissed that the item never arrived but atleast I got inurance, but filing a claim with USPS is a nightmare.


THANKS SOO MUCH NEEDforme ^_^.
I hear those things Oc pretty decent!







. I wasnt planning to OC, but... maybe just a little bit
















(thank you duke







)


----------



## Poser

@Grim have you checked what the latest package slip was for???


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poser*


@Grim have you checked what the latest package slip was for???


not yet poser.

Mom says this week (its at the P.O in the town).
I begged her to check by monday - so I'll tell you guys ASAP









There is so many things I should have received - not just one.

I wonder if the rest got lost


----------



## Poser

yeah I am beginning to get sketched out...
that seems like too many things to get lost in the post...









(cue x-files musak)....


----------



## That_guy3

nice


----------



## noneed4me2

Could customs be an issue since were sending electronics? I mean would homeland security get a bug up their butt about all of a sudden an address in Jamaica is receiving all these parts? I think i will pay the extra for fedex or UPS on monday because I will be really upset if I send another one only not to see it arrive.


----------



## Chozart

Homeland security doesn't really check exports that much. And we're not talking about 'huge' amounts of 'high-tech' electronics


----------



## Unknownm

*Important to people!*

ok next 3 weeks NamelessMC will be working, and he's going to ship out the package to grim tomorrow


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


Could customs be an issue since were sending electronics? I mean would homeland security get a bug up their butt about all of a sudden an address in Jamaica is receiving all these parts? I think i will pay the extra for fedex or UPS on monday because I will be really upset if I send another one only not to see it arrive.


You know Need, thats a dam thought!























Jamaica is like that. But I'd trust that the system is clean enough.

but who knows, maybe they just arrived and are safely on their way eh?
Because look at how long the sticker took to come, and it was one of the FIRST things that was sent off!


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
*Important to people!*

ok next 3 weeks NamelessMC will be working, and he's going to ship out the package to grim tomorrow

Yeah, but he says the PSU/Case wont be shipped off :\\

All in all though, if it comes - I'll fit it into the converted AT case!








(I have a blackbelt, 3rd degree in makeshiftandu.)


----------



## Nevaziah

Sorry, this is a bit off topic but, Grim I love your new avatar. Did you make it?


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


Sorry, this is a bit off topic but, Grim I love your new avatar. Did you make it?


Thanks man







. I like it too









No, actually at was Makaveli that made it! (that was pretty awsome of him ^_^)


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

I think that in future charity rigs (if there is ever going to be another charity rig), we need to eliminate the thrid parties. It's been two months, and it's still not finished? This should be a done deal by now, this is why I was asking so much to begin with WHY wasn't it all being sent to Grim, and no one could give me a good answer.


----------



## jman888

what all does grim have now.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker* 
I think that in future charity rigs (if there is ever going to be another charity rig), we need to eliminate the thrid parties. It's been two months, and it's still not finished? This should be a done deal by now, this is why I was asking so much to begin with WHY wasn't it all being sent to Grim, and no one could give me a good answer.

becuase not all members have money to ship. I told everyone that PMed me the address of where to ship (IF I missed PM me). Than namelessMC did the same and also grim. I always try to post what I get but most of the stuff is pmed to grim or namelessMC and _I never get told about it..._

So if you want details PM grim becuase last time I heard grim already got some games and 7600GT.

Also I'll be shipping out the motherboard soon so that's one off the list


----------



## noneed4me2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


I think that in future charity rigs (if there is ever going to be another charity rig), we need to eliminate the thrid parties. It's been two months, and it's still not finished? This should be a done deal by now, this is why I was asking so much to begin with WHY wasn't it all being sent to Grim, and no one could give me a good answer.


Some of us have sent stuff directly there and it hasn't showed up. I got a claim going with USPS for the first cpu, and since I have a little saved I got another cpu for him and going to ship with a different carrier. Some stuff was sent to someone else (UNknown?) and he was going to assess and ship the other stuff combined. I know there can be alot of mistrust (god knows I have had enough people scam me in my life) but I put faith in the honesty of other members (why I donated shipping funds) to help get the other things to where their needed.

I have had issue before with international shipping, stuff my wife won on ebay that never arrived, a motherboard I paid for from Canada that never showed up. Got our money back in both instancces but not right away. Its just not always 100%. Now I can't say i am going to do this again but I do want to see it through.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


_I never get told about it... _


I've received nothing more than what I've told you about before guys..

The box of games from Alexis, the 7600Gt from v8drover ^_^, and the OCN sticker and BF from Modki.
Thats its guys....

Still waiting on the other stuff :\\

I hope the dam custums doesnt steal it and make their own OCN rig


----------



## Poser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


I've received nothing more than what I've told you about before guys..

The box of games from Alexis, the 7600Gt from v8drover ^_^, and the OCN sticker and BF from Modki.
Thats its guys....

Still waiting on the other stuff :\\

I hope the dam custums doesnt steal it and make their own OCN rig










did you ever follow up with mum and see what the package slip was for???


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Poser*


did you ever follow up with mum and see what the package slip was for???


as a matter of fact I just got to call her.

I think Your RAM is here man!





















^_^

She mentioned something about RAM, as well as one package with "happy birthday" on it









(2 of them in all ^_^)

(she's saying that she's not paying for anymore - but I'll work up some goodreps or something to get the rest







)

I'll tell you guys exactly what they are ASAP!










---EDIt--
You know what I'm thinking Poser.
You sent that RAM a good while ago didnt you? - and its JUST coming!

That must mean those people are just overly slow







(I hope its the same case for the stuff coming to unknownm







)

but hopefully everything else is on its way ^_^


----------



## Niko-Time

Glad things are slowly coming together.

Your avy is very cool.


----------



## Grim

Still dont know what that second package is guys :\\ (my mom cant indentify non-periphial hardware







).

But I cant wait till I get them - i'll tell you guys as soon as


----------



## noneed4me2

Dear Mr Grimm, my Husband had to be admitted ro the hospital for a few days for complications related to a recent minor surgery and other issues. He ask me to reply on this forum that as soon as he gets home(hopefully Tuesday) that he will send off whatever it is he has set aside for you. Unfortunately he has other returns to online retailers and I am not sure what goes where so I am waiting till he is back to help show me where it goes . They don't let him use a internet connection in the ward where he is at so I am not sure this message is going to the right person. If this isn't whom the item is for can you forward the message to whoever it is for? I appologize if this is something Ebay related; we use the same account so we try as much as possible to avoid negative feedback.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
Dear Mr Grimm, my Husband had to be admitted ro the hospital for a few days for complications related to a recent minor surgery and other issues. He ask me to reply on this forum that as soon as he gets home(hopefully Tuesday) that he will send off whatever it is he has set aside for you. Unfortunately he has other returns to online retailers and I am not sure what goes where so I am waiting till he is back to help show me where it goes . They don't let him use a internet connection in the ward where he is at so I am not sure this message is going to the right person. If this isn't whom the item is for can you forward the message to whoever it is for? I appologize if this is something Ebay related; we use the same account so we try as much as possible to avoid negative feedback.

Thanks for the update and I hope he is is well soon!


----------



## prosser13

Best wishes to Mr Noneed4me2







Give him my best wishes


----------



## Poser

Dear Mrs. Noneed4me2

Wishing your husband godspeed in his recovery, he is one of the good guys.

@grim...fantastic!!!!!! I was thinking I was going to have to go down to the post office and go....well....you know....postal, or something


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
Dear Mr Grimm, my Husband had to be admitted to the hospital for a few days for complications related to a recent minor surgery and other issues. He ask me to reply on this forum that as soon as he gets home(hopefully Tuesday) that he will send off whatever it is he has set aside for you. Unfortunately he has other returns to online retailers and I am not sure what goes where so I am waiting till he is back to help show me where it goes . They don't let him use a internet connection in the ward where he is at so I am not sure this message is going to the right person. If this isn't whom the item is for can you forward the message to whoever it is for? I appologize if this is something Ebay related; we use the same account so we try as much as possible to avoid negative feedback.
















.
I hope its really minor







, I hope he comes out soon - you have my prayers. Oh yeah, hi, I'm Grim







.
Sure, you just take care of whats really important first, whenever he comes out and is fine and can power his chair like a V8 again!, thats fine.
Please tell him OCN is waiting to hear from him again.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
Dear Mr Grimm, my Husband had to be admitted ro the hospital for a few days for complications related to a recent minor surgery and other issues. He ask me to reply on this forum that as soon as he gets home(hopefully Tuesday) that he will send off whatever it is he has set aside for you. Unfortunately he has other returns to online retailers and I am not sure what goes where so I am waiting till he is back to help show me where it goes . They don't let him use a internet connection in the ward where he is at so I am not sure this message is going to the right person. If this isn't whom the item is for can you forward the message to whoever it is for? I appologize if this is something Ebay related; we use the same account so we try as much as possible to avoid negative feedback.

Thanks for posting, I hope he gets better and recovers.. all OCN users are 100% supporting him!


----------



## Grim

I cant wait till Need4me comes back.

I got his cpu!

As well as your RAM poser.

But I dont feel too overjoyed, knowing that the dude who helped me out is in the hospital right now.

(they do smell good though ^_^)


----------



## Chris_483

I'de donate but all i've got is a 20 gig HDD







, it's great what your all doing







. Good luck with it all Grim


----------



## Grim

Guess what shifty










Need4me labelled the stuff as "dry goods" right.
The bastards acutally opened up my stuff , and then put this note

"when this package was opened at customs for inspection, the contents were found to differ from that of the discription "dry goods"" lol

Seems they still want to open it.
I wonder if they still do even if it has "happy birthday"









Oh well, the CPU wasnt (to my utter surprise) expensive to collect at all.
My mother is still complaining, but that one case 300$ to collect ^_^ )
(I COULD save that in half a week)
my lunch money has been cut now though







- with school ending and all)


----------



## Heru

Okay, checking back up on this shizzle.

Grim, are you using the PSU I had contributed to be sent to you? The coolermaster, I believe? Your sig says you're using a colors.. please tell me that someone didn't swap the one I sent them meant for you with a colors... (?)

The RAM and HDD. Still sitting here with me. They were supposed to get sent out a while ago, but when I sent my girl to the post office, my card that was supposed to be charged to was overdrawn and that whole shindig got lost in time... until now.

The RAM is still available, however for the time being I'm having to use the 250GB HDD as a backup until I swap my current files to my new rig - may take another 2 weeks. You still interested in it after that? I'll format it of course.


----------



## redsox83381

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Oh well, the CPU wasnt (to my utter surprise) expensive to collect at all.
My mother is still complaining, but that one case 300$ to collect ^_^ )
(I COULD save that in half a week)
my lunch money has been cut now though







- with school ending and all)


You can save 300 in half a week?? Why are they buying you a rig then?? It takes me a year to get 300.


----------



## Chozart

$300 JMD = $4.40 US


----------



## redsox83381




----------



## Modki

Wow I make $34,562 JAM a week lol.


----------



## noname

Grim , how long has it since you havent got your computer?


----------



## Chozart

Note that on Grim's request, the posts about his HDD/PSU problems have been moved here:
http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/2...hdd-probs.html


----------



## noneed4me2

I need Grimms zip or postal code, the UPS store said odds are thats why the first package never arrived. If anyone knows it please post. Oh and I am getting better now got home Wednedsday, they had to remove the remains of a cyst that burst near my back surgical site that cause a septic infection. Thanx for all the nice comments.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noneed4me2*


I need Grimms zip or postal code, the UPS store said odds are thats why the first package never arrived. If anyone knows it please post. Oh and I am getting better now got home Wednedsday, they had to remove the remains of a cyst that burst near my back surgical site that cause a septic infection. Thanx for all the nice comments.


YOUR BACK!! how are you buddy :?, nvm see your doing good !!


----------



## noneed4me2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zacbrain* 
YOUR BACK!! how are you buddy :?, nvm see your doing good !!
















I am doing better but stil pretty laid up. Got an adpater wire for my 2900 but it will probably be a few more days till I mess with it. They gave me alot of meds, some make me really dopy, hard to get around. The antibiotics make me sick to my stomach, lost about 10 pounds since the hospital stay. Great weight loss program if anyone's interested.









Went to the UPS store to ship the cpu, they said they could ship it through USPS but they said the first one probably didn't arrive because I didn't have a postal code. I wanted to ship with UPS (didn't mind extra cost) but again no postal code no love. I still can send it standard USPS but after haveing the first one get lost I am taking no chances, so if anyone know's Grimm's postal (zip) code I can get there by Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## noneed4me2

I didn't read through all the posts Grimm got the first cpu I sent finally? Man I am so out of it.


----------



## Poser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noneed4me2* 
I didn't read through all the posts Grimm got the first cpu I sent finally? Man I am so out of it.

Grims got the CPU my man...seems that the USPS still employs the pony express outside the continental 48







. Glad that your back my man...take 'er easy and get well quick, friend.


----------



## noneed4me2

Well I am off to recuperate at family thats out of town with limited PC access so I will check in when available, Luv to all and happy endings (I dont give em but there are always those massage places..(wink wink..)


----------



## Grim

Check your PMs need4me!

But let me say - its good to have you back in one peice man!








-I'm sure the other members will be happy to see you back too


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Modki*


Wow I make $34,562 JAM a week lol.








































you could buy a car in .... 4 weeks out here (a fairly decent one)!

most people I know dont make that in a month!

I can only think of a fortunate handfull ^_^.

man - your laid!


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*







































you could buy a car in .... 4 weeks out here (a fairly decent one)!

most people I know dont make that in a month!

I can only think of a fortunate handfull ^_^.

man - your laid!










Rofl @ grim, yous should really come up here once if you can









*ZOMG 1000th POST !!!*


----------



## Grim

haha - yeah, I may get a trip someday if the $$ flows my way.


----------



## shifty22123

Dang...Over 1K posts! This thread is huge


----------



## noneed4me2

Well I got shiny new SD card based MP3 player for fathers day from the wife and kids (didn't work). Ordered the same exact model and all is well. I prefer the simpler based ones anyway, no DRM commpatible issues with just about everything. I like the simpler players that way and ait can run up to 4gbs. Sweet. I got 2x2gbSDs 3x1gbSDs ad 3x512mbsSDs and about 60gb of music on my hardrives, maybe more who knows? Should keep me busy formatting (is FAT32 Best?), loading up and managinhwhat I have between me and my kids. Also got Halo 2 (for PC, Vista only) but I think my 6 year old go it mainly for him cause he can't stop nagging about installling it. Loading all these SD cards is starting to bug!!

Thanx for all the kind words, oh and Grimm I will try and get that Venice to arrive ASAP. Also no more PMs my wifes getting suspicious. It shant be to much longer and you will be running the Venice (I hope, consideringing how long the 3200 Winnie took) You can keep whatever box you prefer, I will send a nice stock Opteron cooler just in case.


----------



## noneed4me2

Well I am getting ready to take my pain meds and hook up my electroshock unit (they call it a tens unit, go figure). Its supposed to help with the healing process. I usually fall asleep snot to long after so I will get back to you late afternoon tommorrow.


----------



## Grim

SEe yah man! ^_^









But yow bredda, whats all that about your wifey getting suspicous? :|

(nice MP3 player BTW!







) - 60GB is LOOOTS!

MY loving father got one for me some months ago - it fell out of my pocket in a taxi!







:


----------



## reberto

I've been out of this thread for a while, how is the rig going?


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
SEe yah man! ^_^









But yow bredda, whats all that about your wifey getting suspicous? :|

(nice MP3 player BTW!







) - 60GB is LOOOTS!

MY loving father got one for me some months ago - it fell out of my pocket in a taxi!







:









i know ... when they robbed our house during spring break we thoguht they took the 100+bit set and i felt sad cause my dad got it for me because it had all the hard to find bits.... but we found it like a month later and i felt better <3







, hope u get that mp3 player later again somehow


----------



## Unknownm

for users, here is grim's motherboard


----------



## Grim

I was sooo wishing man!









I even prayed. it was a 256 coby. I bet to most people it would be simple. But its just that it was a gift from my dad (when things were tough on him) and I really treasured it (him being abroad and all).

Man, I really took care of it, really sad that It fell out.
All I have left is the earphones









What more is I screwd the lappie he got me!







(need a 1.2GHZ PIII).

Man I tell you - I got my luck allright.

meh - I'm making my own thread OT


----------



## standard235

Damn grim your rig is going to be so much better than mine...


----------



## noneed4me2

I have doctor appt tommorrow so will drop the Venice in the mail, have to mail defective MP3 back to Newegg so its convenient. Oh and te MP3 player itslef only uses SD. If I drop,loose,break its a cheap replacement. It will atleast hold a 4gb SD card and since I have alot fore cmrea's and stuff it saves money. My 2 older kids also use SD cards.

Congrats on the board Grimm.

Suspicious that I am sneaking an online relationship. To much Oprah.


----------



## Grim

hey man

Nice!







. I cant wait! lol. 
Tell me Unknowm (seeing that you use something pretty fast yourself)

like... how long does your PC take to load? - like, 2 mins? (only raid eh?







)

I'm just imagining some cool PRETTY gaming lol.
like CS ^_^

Anyway - what do you mean about "board"?
The mobo? ^_^

(Secret relationship







- too much oprah







)

Hmm! .... were you a player back sometime mr need!?


----------



## shifty22123

Still need some ram? Someone PM me and I'll send Grim some Ram


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


hey man

Nice!







. I cant wait! lol. 
Tell me Unknowm (seeing that you use something pretty fast yourself)

like... how long does your PC take to load? - like, 2 mins? (only raid eh?







)

I'm just imagining some cool PRETTY gaming lol.
like CS ^_^

Anyway - what do you mean about "board"?
The mobo? ^_^

(Secret relationship







- too much oprah







)

Hmm! .... were you a player back sometime mr need!?










After dual booting my Sabayon Linux...my boot time is under 30








Grub FTW!!!


----------



## Grim

Haha.
Well, yeah, thats LINUX - thats THE SHIZ ^_^
(though it still is pretty fast







)

Sabayon huh?









how does it fair up against Ubuntu in terms of Available software and support?


----------



## The Pook

You get any of those parts yet? Seems like this has been going on for a looooooooooooooooong time.


----------



## Poser

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE* 
After dual booting my Sabayon Linux...my boot time is under 30








Grub FTW!!!

I have yet too hear of this flavor...how is support for it?

And if I may ask, what expert BIOS are you running?

Sorry for the OT grim, is the rig and closer to breath?


----------



## Fatal05

You still don't have everything?!?!?!


----------



## vwgti

Yeah poor Grim, Im sure his excitement and faith has dropped a bit.


----------



## Grim

Still holding on guys - even though it doesnt seem things are going to work out for me :\\
esp seeing that NamelessMC is gone.. :\\

I'm just praying really - I really hope, you know.


----------



## Chozart

So, what is the current status

What is in Grim's hands, and what is in unknown's hands?


----------



## Grim

Well Sir Chozart.

I have the Graphics card, the RAM and the CPU

Yraen still Has the monitor
Uknownm still has teh MOBO

and MC still has the PSU/Case.

We're working on getting the latter sent off.

But we fall short of 45$ (US) dollars or somthing.

so I'm going to try hard to work that money or ask for sponserships (out here) this week / (pimp myself out if I have to!) to get it by the end of the week.

Because due to certain circumstances with MC, If I dont by then - he'll have to sell that nice case









so I have to hussle this week.
Seems Grim for me though (as it usually is.)


----------



## Knitelife

Wow, I thought this was over a while ago. Is it $45 that is holding the whole thing up?


----------



## Chozart

Seems like it.

And why is the motherboard still in Unknownm's hands? I mean, if the mobo is shipped, the core is in Grim's hands.

What about hard drives? And an Optical drive?

AFAIK this is the status:

CPU: Grim
MoBo: Unknownm
RAM: Grim
Video card: Grim
HDD: ????
Optical: ????
Case: NamelessMC
PSU: NamelessMC
Monitor: Yraen
Misc: ???? (there were some games and stuff??)

Grim, and others, please update that list. And is indeed $45 all that is lacking? (if so, why are the mobo and monitor not shipped yet. And what about HDDs).

This rig shall end up on Grim's desk. Any other solution is UNACCEPTABLE







.

To those who have donated... thanks! It's a wonderful and great effort.


----------



## Grim

WEll, more or less.

we only need that to get the case sent off.

Unknownm doenst have teh $$ to get off the MOBO either - but I think he's working on it.

Maybe the next 2 weeks?









And Yraen seems real busy. So he cant get to send off the monitor.

:\\
--edit--

ahh, we posted at the same time chozart ^_^

WEll, The optical drives SephronX was supposed to ship out - I think he may soon.
but I have a CDRom Drive.

And I'm pretty sure that If I just drop a drip of machine oil into the motor thats in my 4x CDR burner - it might work again.

Heru was using his HDD last time I checked - but maybe he'll be done with it soon.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


WEll, more or less.

we only need that to get the case sent off.

Unknownm doenst have teh $$ to get off the MOBO either - but I think he's working on it.

Maybe the next 2 weeks?









And Yraen seems real busy. So he cant get to send off the monitor.

:\\
--edit--

ahh, we posted at the same time chozart ^_^

WEll, The optical drives SephronX was supposed to ship out - I think he may soon.
but I have a CDRom Drive.

And I'm pretty sure that If I just drop a drip of machine oil into the motor thats in my 4x CDR burner - it might work again.

Heru was using his HDD last time I checked - but maybe he'll be done with it soon.


So basically you have everything (including drives), except case/psu/mobo/monitor? Am I right?


----------



## Grim

And hardrive. - but heru will send pretty soon.
I have some I can use now ^_^ (30GB in all)

Thats right sir Chozey.

--edit--
g'nte folks.

These people want me out of their living room.


----------



## madmanx1x1

I have that copy of Windows XP Pro X64 that im not using if its needed.


----------



## The Pook

I possibly got a copy of Windows Vista Home Basic if needed, as well.


----------



## shifty22123

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
I possibly got a copy of Windows Vista Home Basic if needed, as well.


----------



## matman40

I have a 40GB Western digital enhanced IED HDD. Its the WD caviar.

It sure isnt the best HDD in the world but its better than 30Gb.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
I possibly got a copy of Windows Vista Home Basic if needed, as well.









Pm if you want to ship it to him


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matman40* 
I have a 40GB Western digital enhanced IED HDD.

Do you want he's Address?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
So basically you have everything (including drives), except case/psu/mobo/monitor? Am I right?

I just finshed shipping something out for a trade so I have no monday. however I'm getting a job soon (hope) than once I get my first paycheck I can be like bam DONE


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Fatal05* 
You still don't have everything?!?!?!

Due to the lack of money


----------



## matman40

Well, I Cant plug it in my computer so I cant wipe it as it still has EVERY thing on it....So....


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matman40* 
Well, I Cant plug it in my computer so I cant wipe it as it still has EVERY thing on it....So....

Grim knows how to do that lol


----------



## matman40

I also have a Cd rom drive that supposed to burn cd's but doesnt...but it still works other than that...


----------



## matman40

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Grim knows how to do that lol


Well, I dont know him personally and im not saying anything bad about him...Im saying it has bank account numbers and credit card numbers....family photos....LOTS OF pass words...


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matman40* 
Well, I dont know him personally and im not saying anything bad about him...Im saying it has bank account numbers and credit card numbers....family photos....LOTS OF pass words...

o ok. Ye, i would do the same thing if I where in your shoes.

just PM me or grim when you can get that Driver all set


----------



## matman40

How much would shipping be to jamaca?


----------



## matman40

BTW...that Cd drive is OLD...So im not sure if he wants it...its like 48x.


----------



## Grim

huh?









I didnt know you had one you wanted to give friend









I'm pretty sure we're allright there though. I think sephronX will come through.
It wouldnt really make any sense that I take yours - and then the other one(s) do in fact work out.

thanks for the offer though.^_^


----------



## noneed4me2

I am sorry it has taken longer than planned to ship, just had a run of bad luck recently. I had to go in one more time for my cage screws to be tightened (I want to be a cyborg). Still been laid up. my replacement MP3 took a crap and they no longer do refunds on that model only exchanges. Finally another set of my DDR500 2x1gb Ballistix died. THey will be easily replaced but I am not running them overspec and they are well cooled so why all the failures?

Anyways I am curoius as to what else you got so far and how its running. The Venice 3400 isn't much higher than the 3200 Winchester but it does have SSE3 and are supposeed to clock well. I got the 3200 up 2513mhz on stock voltage if you feel like tweaking it abit you might find a good performer.

Is s939 you final builds makeup cause atleast you can get a dual core later.


----------



## Grim

Oh man - sry about that bad news..
But its always nice to see you on here cyborg man







.
SUCKS that they wont give back the MP3 :[. I mean, seeing that they dont make that model anymore - wont they give you another??

(as for your RAM man - maybe its your power? - could be your PSU, or your House)

Well man - Dude chozart used his mafia links to get us enough $$ for MC to ship off the PSU and case!








And he also got unknownm the 20$ needed to send off the mobo!









sooo! Everything is pretty much coming this way. 
All thats needed now is teh Monitor.
But as soon as Yraen remembers (







) he'll send it off ^_^

oh man.. I'm soo exited.
I've never overclocked any of these new systems.

I want to learn all that stuff about HT and stuff


----------



## Chozart

I'll check with the family to see if I can give Yraen a poke...


----------



## Grim

*just looked at chozarts Rig*

PWNAGE.


----------



## ()ut[@st

Quote:


Originally Posted by *matman40* 
How much would shipping be to Jamiaca?

Not much if you send it by sea... but it's poor Jamaican's who get stung by their import duty tax that's the killer, mark the value as next to nil


----------



## Grim

haha - I see you remember









btw - the duron is still strong ^_^ - its resting now though







. The T-bird 1.3GHZ took up its place for a long time. But I had to give that back to my father (I still like them!)

I plan to to put the 750 in a lil sys for folding. Right along side a M571 sis! 







(for old-game servers). IF.. I can get another HDD.


----------



## ENTERPRISE

I havent read the whole of the thread however how are the parts Grim ? Get them yet mate ?


----------



## noobdown

cant u mark the parcels as a gift to eliminate the import duty tax kinda like what some people do on ebay?


----------



## highwhey

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


cant u mark the parcels as a gift to eliminate the import duty tax kinda like what some people do on ebay?


I think someone already tried it but some customs noob must have opened it and they ended up charging Grim for it....


----------



## noobdown

that sucks are they allowed to op[en it?


----------



## Chozart

yes they are.


----------



## Nevaziah

You can mark the item as "damaged electronic equipement", with value of 0$ and they shouldnt charge any duties. Grim, please check with your borders department to confirm this.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


I havent read the whole of the thread however how are the parts Grim ? Get them yet mate ?


I am pushing the people to send the last parts over...

Since MC is out of town right now, shipment of case and PSU will be delayed with a week or two. However, it seems all the money for shipping is available.


----------



## Unknownm

Just waiting for my dad to get me that 20$ dolllars. I think I will shipp it out on Friday


----------



## Chozart

Great!

Summary:

- Case and PSU: will be shipped in two weeks by NamelessMC
- MoBo: will be shipped Friday by Unknownm
- Monitor: will be shipped by Yraen soon(ish)

Everything else, maybe except some minor stuff, is in Grim's hands.

Is this correct folks?


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Great well im glad to see the remaining parts are to be shipped soon.

Good work guys and Chozart.


----------



## Fkyx

I have an unused copy of Windows Vista Business 64bit if you like 64bit, or a copy of normal Vista Business, all on cds.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *noobdown*


cant u mark the parcels as a gift to eliminate the import duty tax kinda like what some people do on ebay?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *highwhey*


I think someone already tried it but some customs noob must have opened it and they ended up charging Grim for it....











yeah - I think most everyone that send did that ^_^

But dam - those postal people open it up anyway!

Like NEED4 sent me a CPU - that somehow got labbelled as "dry goods"

The darn customs people opened it - then wrote a sticky : Basically "this wasnt dry goods! :[ - dont pull that again mister!"









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nevaziah*


You can mark the item as "damaged electronic equipement", with value of 0$ and they shouldnt charge any duties. Grim, please check with your borders department to confirm this.


THAT. Is an Idea man!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


Great!

Summary:

- Case and PSU: will be shipped in two weeks by NamelessMC
- MoBo: will be shipped Friday by Unknownm
- Monitor: will be shipped by Yraen soon(ish)

Everything else, maybe except some minor stuff, is in Grim's hands.

Is this correct folks?


Thats Right Chozey!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *ENTERPRISE*


Great well im glad to see the remaining parts are to be shipped soon.


mee too ^_^ - and thanks for the well wishes


----------



## Choggs396

I'm a little lost here... what is the story behind all this?


----------



## Chozart

long version: read 108 pages of thread.

Short version: two members started asking for donations for a charity rig for Grim. This is how it all evolved.


----------



## Choggs396

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
long version: read 108 pages of thread.

Short version: two members started asking for donations for a charity rig for Grim. This is how it all evolved.

lol, thanks.


----------



## Unknownm

ok well I'm giving grim this










However it will delay the shipping. I need to add alittle more money to ship it. No hard feeling to anyone but I want all of us that donated to see everything


----------



## Grim

(just spoke to knownm)

Lame thing is - when the PC comes, I'll be home - and there's no internet there









YOU guys wont see me uber phsyked 5 mins after I asssemble..

Only on the day after


----------



## Fatal05

So things are finally coming along? Thats good to hear....

(DELETE)


----------



## Grim

On the contrary my friend









He can come back whenever he wants


----------



## Poser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Unknownm*


ok well I'm giving grim this










However it will delay the shipping. I need to add alittle more money to ship it. No hard feeling to anyone but I want all of us that donated to see everything










WTH is he going to do with a robotic cycloptic dog!?!?!

Ohhhhhhhh its a camera......

....I knew that


----------



## prosser13

Good to see things are looking up for you Grim (finally)

No one deserves it more







Sorry I haven't been on a lot to chat with you about it, work is hard


----------



## mentholmoose

I think it's quite awesome what you guys have been doing for Grim. I hope the rig turns out awesomely for you.

Also, I might be able to get a couple of parts for you, Grim. I think I've got an extra printer (pretty old, but it still works) if you need it, and I might be able to get my hands on some more RAM for you. What are the specs on the RAM Poser is donating?

Oh, also, a 10GB IDE HDD, if you want another hard drive.


----------



## Modki

Right now instead of sending small things that Grim will have to pay duties on the better thing to do would be donate like $3-$5 for the shipping costs and maybe a few of the duty costs. I think he's got all the hardware he needs.

Lemme know who to donate to I'll chip in a couple bucks.


----------



## Chozart

Shipping is all taken care of. Indeed, custom duties might still be an issue, but those don't seem to be as bad as initially thought.

All left is waiting now







Everything *should* be in Grim's hands in a few weeks.


----------



## Unknownm

Shipped! I forgot to add the webcam though







but it cost me 28 dollars


----------



## Grim

(too bad about the webcam though - guess you guys will just have to IMAGINE me jumping around the room all hyped and screaming like an exited chick







)


----------



## ENTERPRISE

Well im glad to see all has shipped. Due to the fact your over in Jamaica we now have to play the waiting game !


----------



## pioneerisloud

Is Grim's rig done? If its not, and its Socket 939, I got a great CPU I could send. Since I was thinking about going Opty anyway, I could send out my X2 3800+ Manchester. I just hope Grim can get a better OC out of it than me...I got 2.5 out of it. However I haven't lapped, removed the lid, or even increased voltage yet....I just decided I wanted an Opty for the L2 cache and overclockability. If his rig is 939, and he has a cheaper processor, let me know....and I'll send out my X2 3800+ (sig/only rig).


----------



## prosser13

Grim has a 3200+ at the moment I believe...

Maybe what would be best would be if you sold the chip and then donated enough money to ship the webcam out as well?

I didn't see much difference at all going from a 3000+ to a X2 3800+ but Grim may want the X2 anyway...


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prosser13*


Grim has a 3200+ at the moment I believe...

Maybe what would be best would be if you sold the chip and then donated enough money to ship the webcam out as well?

I didn't see much difference at all going from a 3000+ to a X2 3800+ but Grim may want the X2 anyway...


Don't sell the chip, I say ship it out

same. I really hope grim takes the dual core than he can donate the 3000 to someone in the forum that really needs it


----------



## Grim

Indeed!








That I would do







(with n33D4me's permission!







).


----------



## Chozart

Nice! That X2 3800+ would rock in that rig









I am glad it all starts to get together


----------



## Grim

Thanks chozey! ^_^









(I've never even USED a x2 system







).

I really hope that works out ^_^


----------



## prosser13

Thinking back over my post, I think a X2 3800+ would be good for your rig Grim









Over here, upgrading is relatively easy - theres good access to parts, I can upgrade weekly/monthly/whenever I want. Obviously, you don't get much of a chance at all, so your rig needs to be as future proof as possible. Go for the X2 3800+ man!


----------



## Unknownm

updated first post, easy to read

http://www.overclock.net/amd-general...grims-rig.html


----------



## Unknownm

Sent Pm's to:

thehybridpyro
reberto
pioneerisloud
pow3rtr1p


----------



## Grim

Yraen has shipped off the Monitor Guys!


----------



## prosser13

Not much Grim, but these are yours (see attached)

20 UV Green cable ties
2 x clear/UV blue (turn blue under UV light) component paint


----------



## Grim

Awsome man! 
-she's going to look so pretty at night!









(I'll only use 5 of those Ties, and save the rest in case something happens







)

besides - I always recycle them


----------



## prosser13

Hehe - taking a closer look, the UV paint is Nail Varnish


----------



## Grim




----------



## noneed4me2

I have been out of action for awhile, back related







. If you can get the X2, even if its a AM2 go for it. I am sorry to say I have yet to mail off the 3400 Venice, nor any of my rma's (2x mp3 players and my Ballistix 2x1gb DDR500) so its up to you what you want to do. IF you decide for the X2 just hollar and I will save the Venice for another donation at a later time. I am glad that you atleast got the 3200 I just wish it hadn't taken so long







.

If you still want the Venice I will try and get out and ship all my overdue items at once. Congrats on everything coming together







.


----------



## BLKKROW

i have a 60 gig ide hard drive, the arcitic 64 cooler, and a 550watt PSU. if needed


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BLKKROW*


i have a 60 gig ide hard drive, the arcitic 64 cooler, and a 550watt PSU. if needed


ah ok. Pm grim and ask him if they need a PSU because NamelessMC has A PSU but he's not really shipping right now so I think your PSU will be way better. Is the cooler for socket 939?


----------



## BLKKROW

yeah the cooler is for 939/am2


----------



## gonX

Any new progress on this?


----------



## pioneerisloud

Unfortunately guys, I have some progress on this (not good though). I am unable to ship out the X2 3800+ (Socket 939) since I made the mistake of telling my fiance. She thinks that the processor is still worth the $150 I paid for it in April, so she thinks that I'm pretty much handing out $150 to somebody I don't know. And she REFUSES to let me even think about ordering Grim an X2 or Opty for that rig...she thinks its too much money (women....shrugs shoulders). Anyway...I APPOLOGIZE VERY HEAVILY TO GRIM AND UNKNOWNN....you guys are doing SUCH an awesome thing for Grim (especially Unknownn), and I only wish I could've sent that X2 out already. I've got Grim added on my messenger.....so when I am able to convince my girl to let me upgrade my CPU...I'll just shoot Grim a message and see if he still needs a Socket 939 dual core CPU....then I'll just sneak it out to UPS







....she doesn't have to know!

Again, I'm so sorry to Grim...and everyone that has helped on this project! I will however get in touch with Unknownn after my first check, and I'll be donating some cash. I am unaware of the amount just yet....but it'll be something.....that I can hide from my woman. I really wish I coulda sent that CPU out, and I would if I could get away with spending another $100, but she'd find out about that much money. Hopefully you guys and grim don't hate me too much now for getting your hopes up. I will be donating SOMETHING after the 20th....if donations are still open for grim.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud* 
Unfortunately guys, I have some progress on this (not good though). I am unable to ship out the X2 3800+ (Socket 939) since I made the mistake of telling my fiance. She thinks that the processor is still worth the $150 I paid for it in April, so she thinks that I'm pretty much handing out $150 to somebody I don't know. And she REFUSES to let me even think about ordering Grim an X2 or Opty for that rig...she thinks its too much money (women....shrugs shoulders). Anyway...I APPOLOGIZE VERY HEAVILY TO GRIM AND UNKNOWNN....you guys are doing SUCH an awesome thing for Grim (especially Unknownn), and I only wish I could've sent that X2 out already. I've got Grim added on my messenger.....so when I am able to convince my girl to let me upgrade my CPU...I'll just shoot Grim a message and see if he still needs a Socket 939 dual core CPU....then I'll just sneak it out to UPS







....she doesn't have to know!

Again, I'm so sorry to Grim...and everyone that has helped on this project! I will however get in touch with Unknownn after my first check, and I'll be donating some cash. I am unaware of the amount just yet....but it'll be something.....that I can hide from my woman. I really wish I coulda sent that CPU out, and I would if I could get away with spending another $100, but she'd find out about that much money. Hopefully you guys and grim don't hate me too much now for getting your hopes up. I will be donating SOMETHING after the 20th....if donations are still open for grim.


dang... oh well :'(


----------



## Grim

Well, I certainly am dissapointed to here that








... she's that kind of lady eh?









But I dont "HATE" you







.

If you can later on, it would be great but
I appreciate the thought/intention man, really I do.
It was great even for a fantasy









First in a long time I've been back on here - I'm staying in the states (miami!







) and .. these people are funny about their PC (I'll tell you guys about that soon







).

But yeah - I hope that by the time I get home - the MOBO would have reached in the mail already


----------



## Knitelife

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Well, I certainly am dissapointed to here that








... she's that kind of lady eh?









But I dont "HATE" you







.

If you can later on, it would be great but
I appreciate the thought/intention man, really I do.
It was great even for a fantasy









First in a long time I've been back on here - I'm staying in the states (miami!







) and .. these people are funny about their PC (I'll tell you guys about that soon







).

But yeah - I hope that by the time I get home - the MOBO would have reached in the mail already










If you dont mind going with intel, I will ship you a motherboard and cpu tomorrow.


----------



## Pir

Got Alot of spare parts, im me if you need anything, will see if i have it in stock.


----------



## Grim

no no. thats allright Pir.

I appreciate your kindness though


----------



## ()ut[@st

Okay... to save me wading through 111 pages, just where are we up to with this project *Grim*?

What's still to be finalised?


----------



## Grim

Well Taz,
I'm pretty much just waiting on the CASE, Monitor and MOBO. ^_^

They're all on their way.
Only thing I'm praying for now - is that they dont get lost








(would really be sad to think that after all their kindness - the dude's parts got lost














)

BTW - I see you've got some new shiz for Leviathan!








Whats the sandy working at now? (you get that baby up to 3GHZ by any chance?







)


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Well I'm moved homie...
Looks like the K7N2 Ultra & K7VTA3, and the 5200...


----------



## reberto

My Audigy SE was shipped to nameless a long time ago


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*


Well I'm moved homie...
Looks like the K7N2 Ultra & K7VTA3, and the 5200...


I dunno man
















IT DOES take a long time...

perhaps, when I get back to Jamaica, it will be in the Post office ^_^.

Lord knows I'd love to see them - then my Duron would have a friend!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *reberto*


My Audigy SE was shipped to nameless a long time ago


Yeah. REberto.
But that should be on its way







(nameless sent it off - without the case and PSU)

I'm REALLY happy for that btw - because I make songs using Fruity Loops








And that means... NO MORE LAGGY SOUNDS / crashes


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


I dunno man
















IT DOES take a long time...

perhaps, when I get back to Jamaica, it will be in the Post office ^_^.

Lord knows I'd love to see them - then my Duron would have a friend!









Yeah. REberto.
But that should be on its way







(nameless sent it off - without the case and PSU)

I'm REALLY happy for that btw - because I make songs using Fruity Loops








And that means... NO MORE LAGGY SOUNDS / crashes










Where you at?!!!


----------



## Grim

http://www.overclock.net/off-topic/2...re-i-am-d.html


----------



## Grim

Guys!









I got the motherboard!
























It took a bit of effort - because it came to the wrong P.O.
But its here allrigh! - and it looks soo pretty









Thanks Unkownm!









Guess what though - when I got it - one side of the box (the face up side) ... looked depressed. - and had something .. just. bulging sort of, from that depression. (due from the weight of other packages on top of it I bet!







)
When I opened up the box - the lil bulge was the chipset HS, and it was (unmounted) right over the Nforce.
When I looked closely, the chip had a lil crack at the edge (from the pressure of the other packages pressing down on the chip I bet!







)

Lets hope it works though. ^_^

---EDIT--
oh - there's another package in the mail ^_^
I doubt its the monitor - but lets hope!

Thing is, the BASTARDS, didnt tell my mom about it being there (because it would be free to collect then).
They held unto it untill later, so as to charge a "storage" fee. (500$







)- which my mom says she wont be able to get.. for now (untill next week - we're on a strict budget).
Thing is (she didnt realize) by next week - the storage cost will get higher









I know its either the monitor from Yrean ^_^, the glowy paint from prosser, or the HDDs ect, from MC though









=----EDIT----









My mom just picked up the other package!









ITs the one from MC!









A HDD, a Soundcard, its CD, a 120MM fan, a 90MM fan and the GPU Zalman! (some of the Pins are bent REALLY bad though







).

but, non the less.
YAY!


----------



## Chozart

So it seems most of it is there now?

What's still missing in action?


----------



## Grim

WEll chozart.
I think I could get a system up yes!

But I still dont have a monitor :\\
Theres that,
and the case (/PSU :| )
Cant wait till teh last 2 reach!







.

I'm thinking of using this ...deformed ATX case I have (I scrapped a case (







) to use its parts in modding)

so its bay is missing.
But thats the only prospect, because my At to ATX modded case's (added lol) bays.. would be in front of the IDE ports ect on the board.
Its a really small and tainted case - and is kinda.. dangerous really.

but I'm SOOO anxious, I WANT to find SOMETHING to fit it in.


----------



## Christiaan

Nice Grim! Getting there slowly but surely.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
Guys!









I got the motherboard!
























It took a bit of effort - because it came to the wrong P.O.
But its here allrigh! - and it looks soo pretty









Thanks Unkownm!









Guess what though - when I got it - one side of the box (the face up side) ... looked depressed. - and had something .. just. bulging sort of, from that depression. (due from the weight of other packages on top of it I bet!







)
When I opened up the box - the lil bulge was the chipset HS, and it was (unmounted) right over the Nforce.
When I looked closely, the chip had a lil crack at the edge (from the pressure of the other packages pressing down on the chip I bet!







)

Lets hope it works though. ^_^

---EDIT--
oh - there's another package in the mail ^_^
I doubt its the monitor - but lets hope!

Thing is, the BASTARDS, didnt tell my mom about it being there (because it would be free to collect then).
They held unto it untill later, so as to charge a "storage" fee. (500$







)- which my mom says she wont be able to get.. for now (untill next week - we're on a strict budget).
Thing is (she didnt realize) by next week - the storage cost will get higher









I know its either the monitor from Yrean ^_^, the glowy paint from prosser, or the HDDs ect, from MC though









=----EDIT----









My mom just picked up the other package!









ITs the one from MC!









A HDD, a Soundcard, its CD, a 120MM fan, a 90MM fan and the GPU Zalman! (some of the Pins are bent REALLY bad though







).

but, non the less.
YAY!

when I packed the object the Zalman chipset cooler was on tight. If it doesn't work than I'll try to get canada post to give me 50 dollars for insurance or something







. Sorry to hear that it went off.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
when I packed the object the Zalman chipset cooler was on tight. If it doesn't work than I'll try to get canada post to give me 50 dollars for insurance or something







. Sorry to hear that it went off.











DAM!
IT must have went through HELL AND BACK.. for it to get free from those 2 clips!









Or those bastard took it off, for whatever reason









OR !







-

like - remember that dent in the box, that the zalman was petruding from) - but not through the box material itself, just a bulge)?
maybe some REAL pressure was put on it sideways.. and thats what took it off.

Along with the edge of my chipset








(I really detest the Jamaican postal system - sooo disorganized, and unprofessional.)


----------



## Unknownm

ok list updated. Sorry, I just asked grim what stuff he got.

Hmm if you see something wrong on the list please post here or PM me and I'll refix it


----------



## r3dh3adkid

been a week, any more updates?


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r3dh3adkid* 
been a week, any more updates?

nope. All that's left is namelessMC to ship all the stuff but he doesn't reply to me and grim so GAH. I been trying to talk to him but he doesn't reply







.

Overall, grims has most of it


----------



## Ninja_Boy

That's a nice system! One question, why? I missed that memo, and I am just curious.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy* 
That's a nice system! One question, why? I missed that memo, and I am just curious.

That's grims answer







. I started this because he has a poor system but he can tell you eveything


----------



## Ninja_Boy

I see.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy* 
I see.









yea. But I hope he does ship the case.







Very very soon I hope this gets running because it's been many months and I been dieing to see him get on OCN with a fast computer


----------



## standard235

Hey Grim, how old are you by the way?

I'm just shocked that you don't like, mow yards or something... I'm sure Jamaica has something to do with it though....


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *standard235* 
Hey Grim, how old are you by the way?

I'm just shocked that you don't like, mow yards or something... I'm sure Jamaica has something to do with it though....

I'll let him know this posted


----------



## Chozart

e-mailed namelessmc. Will wait for reply.

If it all comes down to it, I have a spare PSU that I am willing to donate (it's the FSP that's currently in the 'fore sale' section).


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


e-mailed namelessmc. Will wait for reply.

If it all comes down to it, I have a spare PSU that I am willing to donate (it's the FSP that's currently in the 'fore sale' section).


:O
thats a very good psu


----------



## gonX

Quote:



Originally Posted by *standard235*


Hey Grim, how old are you by the way?

I'm just shocked that you don't like, mow yards or something... I'm sure Jamaica has something to do with it though....


He's 17... or so that's what his profile says


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


e-mailed namelessmc. Will wait for reply.

If it all comes down to it, I have a spare PSU that I am willing to donate (it's the FSP that's currently in the 'fore sale' section).


o that would be great


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *standard235*


Hey Grim, how old are you by the way?

I'm just shocked that you don't like, mow yards or something... I'm sure Jamaica has something to do with it though....


haha.

I'm 17 man ^_^.

Yeah - in Jamaica .. everyone mows their own lawn! 
















IF you want to hussle - it has to be with Weed, CDs (hardly anymore though) or DVDs.

It IS Jamaica - but... contrary to popular belief..
weed IS illegal in Jamaica!

---EDIT--

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chozart*


e-mailed namelessmc. Will wait for reply.

If it all comes down to it, I have a spare PSU that I am willing to donate (it's the FSP that's currently in the 'fore sale' section).



You're too kind chozey.

But truth be told - I already have a decentish power supply. And if THAT cant work - I'll Use 2 PSUs









PRoblem NOW is - I have NO MONITOR!








(and no case :\\ - but I bet I can peice one together (just need some bays))


----------



## standard235

Hmm... I assume you attend school... what about a job dude?








I'm not trying to be rude, just wondering.







It's late and my mind is all over the place tonight...


----------



## ()ut[@st

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


I see you've got some new shiz for Leviathan!








Whats the sandy working at now? (you get that baby up to 3GHZ by any chance?







)


Sorry for the late reply... yah got me a better PSU & DDR as the old setup 'cracked it' when I upped the FSB, finally after a reflash of the BIOS I can OC but funny thing is I haven't got around to it yet (a bit like the GFX card I've been chasing down)









Once all this gear arrives you'll wonder how you ever lived without it!


----------



## Ninja_Boy

Grim:

Do you have any money that you want to spend on this system, or you just collecting donations.


----------



## Chozart

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy* 
Grim:

Do you have any money that you want to spend on this system, or you just collecting donations.









If you read the thread you will know the story. This comment is borderline rude toward Grim imo and pretty much uncalled for.

If Grim would have had money to spend, he would have done so! He doesn't even have his own money to retrieve the donated parts from the post office (cusoms fees, which are pretty low). His mom helps him out with that.

Also, Grim did NOT start this thread himself. A couple of other members came up with this idea, and others jumped in.

Finally, because of complications with these kinds of things, we no longer are allowing these 'charity rigs'


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
If you read the thread you will know the story. This comment is borderline rude toward Grim imo and pretty much uncalled for.

If Grim would have had money to spend, he would have done so! He doesn't even have his own money to retrieve the donated parts from the post office (cusoms fees, which are pretty low). His mom helps him out with that.

Also, Grim did NOT start this thread himself. A couple of other members came up with this idea, and others jumped in.

Finally, because of complications with these kinds of things, we no longer are allowing these 'charity rigs'

ye. well I talked to NamelessMC, he told me everything about not replying. He told me he leaves he's MSN on but he's not on (like me) so that makes more sence.

Also NamelessMC told me that He shipped the stuff out with the address he got from me that I got from grim so I hope there wasn't a misstype


----------



## Chozart

Let's hope it gets to Grim....


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
Let's hope it gets to Grim....

That's what I hope to







.


----------



## Rick Arter

Can't wait till Grim gets his stuff and gets it up and running he deserves it.


----------



## pcrowle

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
If you read the thread you will know the story. This comment is borderline rude toward Grim imo and pretty much uncalled for.

If Grim would have had money to spend, he would have done so! He doesn't even have his own money to retrieve the donated parts from the post office (cusoms fees, which are pretty low). His mom helps him out with that.

Also, Grim did NOT start this thread himself. A couple of other members came up with this idea, and others jumped in.

Finally, because of complications with these kinds of things, we no longer are allowing these 'charity rigs'

Can someone point me to the story. I sifted through 10 pages but I am not going through 115 pages to find this out.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *()ut[@st* 
Sorry for the late reply... yah got me a better PSU & DDR as the old setup 'cracked it' when I upped the FSB, finally after a reflash of the BIOS I can OC but funny thing is I haven't got around to it yet (a bit like the GFX card I've been chasing down)









Once all this gear arrives you'll wonder how you ever lived without it!









Get to O'cing THAT!









Surely YOU shouldnt hesitate tazzo









What about that card!? (the ATI one right?)
I thought you got it already (after you found out about the incompatibility of the AGP slot?)

Anywho - You'll get it soon









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ninja_Boy* 
Grim:

Do you have any money that you want to spend on this system, or you just collecting donations.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chozart* 
If you read the thread you will know the story. This comment is borderline rude toward Grim imo and pretty much uncalled for.

If Grim would have had money to spend, he would have done so! He doesn't even have his own money to retrieve the donated parts from the post office (cusoms fees, which are pretty low). His mom helps him out with that.

Also, Grim did NOT start this thread himself. A couple of other members came up with this idea, and others jumped in.

Finally, because of complications with these kinds of things, we no longer are allowing these 'charity rigs'

bah,
Its ok chozart.
I can easily understand how they'd be those kinda doubts. What can I say, This world isnt made up entirely of Honest people. And some may be very sceptical.
Truth is, no matter how much I SWEAR on my mothers name that I dont have a half decent PC, there's no way anyone can REALLY be sure right?

(mind you though, I never really expected that from NINJA - him being.. kinda an elderish..







). But its ok really - the world needs sceptics ^_^

But what I AM happy about, is that these people have been kind enough to share, even with that knowledge in the back of their heads.
I dont think anyone raelly understand how appreciative of all this I am.
Its really a dream come true for me (I want it to hurry up and .. COME THROUGH







).

Quote:


Originally Posted by *standard235* 
Hmm... I assume you attend school... what about a job dude?

I graduated









Well , I'd sure love one! but.. I'm going to do this lil math class everyday come september (I failed math - and I need it for College







).
And people dont offer those.. temporary, short-term jobs you know. So, I cant get any :\\. (HAVE been trying to get one since early this summer though).
I want to do the A+ course - friend of mine who have it tell me constantly that knowing me, I would pass, with just a week of refresshing "if that much"
but DAM, its expensive!








But I'll study none the less, (I have the material) -= I bet I"ll get lucky some day









Quote:


Originally Posted by *standard235* 







I'm not trying to be rude, just wondering.

whats wrong with that? lol

Anywho - update guys. (and, sorry for taking so long - I couldnt leave home to go where there's internet for a few days)

I scrubbed off the rust from my Old normal tower ATX (the only one I have lol) case, washed it.
And let it dry in the sun.

then put the mobo, the RAM, the 3200+ and my Trident 4MB (upgraded it







) into it, and it lives!
















I have no monitor, (just borrowed one to test) and the vid card uses the.. newer (DVI?







) type of cable - (that the monitor i used doesnt have). SO I cant really use the sys.
But it was fun just seeing it run!









I couldnt get it past 2190







- but I was enlightened as to the reason (such a n00b with these newer systems) (ram divider







)

so I'll try that as soon as I get back home.

But all in all - the bios screen looks PRETTY!







(no DATA cables to install OC yet )

The Vid card wont fit without bending the pins of the zalman (







) but I'm going to put a lil fan there like unknownm did ^_^

so - yeah, - that was really exciting


----------



## Unknownm

Finally! after many months we got something running!







.

Now we need the finally details like case, cooling etc and where done







.. Comon people starting shipping


----------



## Poser

grimer:

you using four or two sticks of ram...cause at 4, you gotta go 2t on the command rate


----------



## Grim

nah, just one stick of 512.
And the cas was at 2.5 (will lower it once I get an acutal PC going lol).

I cant use the monitor anymore, but it sure was fun hearing that .. beep of life!







And tinkering with the bios (so many features!







)

It takes a while to come up after teh beep,but I think that might be due to the trident. - next time I try it (if I get the chance).
I'm going to take out the 2 last modules of RAM that I put into the trident (1 MB each







)


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


nah, just one stick of 512.
And the cas was at 2.5 (will lower it once I get an acutal PC going lol).

I cant use the monitor anymore, but it sure was fun hearing that .. beep of life!







And tinkering with the bios (so many features!







)

It takes a while to come up after teh beep,but I think that might be due to the trident. - next time I try it (if I get the chance).
I'm going to take out the 2 last modules of RAM that I put into the trident (1 MB each







)


did you try thre 7600GT?


----------



## Grim

Well - I couldnt really.
The monitor I was using used the standard VGA monitor cable/plug.

not this.. bigger one, I'm seeing the 7600 with


----------



## Poser

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


nah, just one stick of 512.
And the cas was at 2.5 (will lower it once I get an acutal PC going lol).

I cant use the monitor anymore, but it sure was fun hearing that .. beep of life!







And tinkering with the bios (so many features!







)

It takes a while to come up after teh beep,but I think that might be due to the trident. - next time I try it (if I get the chance).
I'm going to take out the 2 last modules of RAM that I put into the trident (1 MB each







)


I got those stix to run @ 2-3-2-6 1t @ 210mhz @ 2.9v....nothing super fantastic, but the timings were nice and tight


----------



## an51r

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


Well - I couldnt really.
The monitor I was using used the standard VGA monitor cable/plug.

not this.. bigger one, I'm seeing the 7600 with










You need a vga to dvi adapter.


----------



## Grim

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an51r* 
You need a vga to dvi adapter.

Yeah,
Figured it was something like that.

(thanks ^_^ )

( lets hope the monitor coming has DVI support - and that i get the monitor







)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Poser* 
I got those stix to run @ 2-3-2-6 1t @ 210mhz @ 2.9v....nothing super fantastic, but the timings were nice and tight









haha
zeen, I'll try that then.
I wonder if the order that the timings are presented in with MY mobo - differs from yours though (i.e - CAS, then RAS to CAS ect)

(I dont remember - but lets hope its a standard order







- so I can just put in those values down the line in the bios).


----------



## CyberDruid

You still waiting on parts M8?


----------



## Grim

lol.
Yeah







- it has took a while - but you know what they say - "good things come to those who wait".

I just hope customs doesnt steal that BEAUTY of a monitor!














(darn jamaican ''customs'')

And that the CASE and PSU reaches fine.

Aside from those, a few things didnt come (namely the CPU cooler - but I got a stock one and its working fine







)

just those three things - And I'll be as cool as you








(well, allmost







)


----------



## Sazar

What happened to your last system that provoked everyone to pitch in, Grim?


----------



## Grim

Monitor Died an untimely death!
















Then I borrowed this black one from my cuz (was faulty though - the sides of the display were eaten off - so that they did show, except from a few seconds, when you banged it lol)

My CPU is also tainted (though I got a slightly slower one back ^_^)

But he took back the monitor - so yeah - I'm monitorless untill Yraen's beauty comes through ^_^ (if it comes!







)


----------



## Unknownm

well no updates, no pm's and no grim on msn.. I'm alittle worried.

Comeone grim give us a update, did anything come?


----------



## Grim

Sry about that dudes.
I was away at this camp thing for 4 days (5 to be exact),

my mom says that she instructed her friend at the post office (the right one







) that should anything come, they should put it in this Box that the company uses (which would allow her to hear of an arrival, without even going there).

So far - nothing :S

But, I'm not totally surprised,
When Need4me sent the chip, it took forever, and he was one of the first to send off!
(the mobo, surprisingly, didnt take that long from canada)

worse thing is, right now we have a category 4 hurricane, thats expected to go Cat 5 coming right our way!









I just hate them -

the wetness,
the leaks,
the inprisonment
(our lack of preparedness







*no supplies*)
the packages in the post office possibly getting moist!







) (hope not)

anywho - just thought I would tell you guys - so you wouldnt think I'm dead









Talk soon

( and enjoy YOUR sun :'( )

--edit--

oh yeah - I'm going to borrow a monitor from khat later

so even though I cant use the 7600GT, or any of the SATA drives, I SHOULD be able to get something up ^_^


----------



## Poser

Batten down the hatches and be safe mate...

give us a holler when the blow passes over, so we know you are ok!


----------



## highwhey

Wow, a hurricane? Man, I hope your safe bro! I'm sure your talking about Hurricane Dean?


----------



## Unknownm

well the hurricane past him already. No reply yet from him so I wish the best luck to him. I know the internet over there isn't working so we will have to wait


----------



## Grim

Well guys.

I'm not DEAD







.

Dean really pulled a number on us.
Lots of people lost their roofs (thank God - mine was spared).

PC parts are just fine ^_^

(nothing in the mail though







- maybe Yreans monitor was stolen







)

but I've decided to really just build ANY sort of PC from what I have - slow or not lolz
I'm really desperate now, and.. I REALLY dont want you guys to feel like you wasted your time you know.
Ya'll are really kind people , and I know it would be a dissapointment to see things not working out.

SOOO.








I think my PC is going to have

1GB of DDR RAM
and AMD 64 3200+
The Shizzle mobo ^_^
And a 160GB HDD

Thats not too bad I think ^_^

I'll be borrowing a 15" monitor from khat.

So hopefully after that - I can find me a SATA cable - and some IDE cables, and I"m good to go


----------



## The Duke

Good to hear you weathered the storm, I was thinking about you when I was the news!


----------



## onelivestarfish

Glad to hear that everything is alright and that Dean veered to the south just a bit.


----------



## Unknownm

Yay! thank god your alive!. I Hope we can get that system running soon!


----------



## zacbrain

woot, ok your fine !!
now hopefully others can recover fast, and ur pc is built


----------



## Grim

Thanks for the Good wishes Friends ^_^

Yeah - the parts are perfectly fine. (I'd rather get food wet than that!







)

Right now - I'm slowly, starting to accept that some of the parts may not have made it through.

Its unfortunate, but, suffice to say, its really because we had to work with the Mail/posting system, rather than a courier (which are all darn expensive).

The monitor and case are prolly in some fat guy (who works at customs) house, looking all pretty!
















thats kinda how things go in Jamaica some time.
And our government is FAAR too negligent to give a rats arse about any of that.

It pains me to think of it even - the the possibility is quite real.









So - Ive decided. To just try to get ANY sort of PC up, you know, regardless of what It can run.

I reckon I'll have a considerably better sys than I had originally ^_^.

My biggest issue right now is that I don't have a cover for this case.

But I think it will be alright (so long as my sys doesn't carry any drinks near it!







)

I'm also going to get a 15" monitor to borrow ^_^.
So - you'll hear of my lil rig someday

(when the dam power company stops drinking bears - and turn on the current! :[)


----------



## Unknownm

dam that sucks. I didn't think the post office would steal some of those parts







.

Just get what you can running and POST IT UP!


----------



## Emmanuel

Wow, Jamaica doesn't seem like the best place to have things sent.


----------



## The Duke

Hmmm....
17 year old Jamaican youth busts Post Office by having an item mailed with a tracker device hidden inside! Postal worker jailed on theft charges!
















Law suit to follow for allegedly lost items that were stolen!


----------



## stargate125645

Is there a post somewhere that explains why Grim is getting all these free things? Just curious of the reason.


----------



## The Duke

Sort of, your in it.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


Is there a post somewhere that explains why Grim is getting all these free things? Just curious of the reason.


hes a kool member with that needed upgrades, and we helped him







.


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Hmmm....
17 year old Jamaican youth busts Post Office by having an item mailed with a tracker device hidden inside! Postal worker jailed on theft charges!
















Law suit to follow for allegedly lost items that were stolen!


MY MY MY

YOUR DAM RIGHT duke!









no seriously.

If i EVER , had the kinda funds to get my hands on that .

TRUST ME- thats where it would be going.

CUSTOMS IS SOOO Currupt in Jamaica.

some people have simple goods that they want to get - and CANT, or have to sell a body part to earn.

While others.... carry in cars - and have them INSTANTLY > driven home, - I mean, without even being checked our anything.

And the darn gov just doesnt care - why? - because THEY're involved.

uh - its so frustrating.

The reason my father's business didnt prosper is SOLELY because he's a true Christian, and didnt want to do what all his other successfull business friends did - "two lean, one straight" as they term it - i.e - only show SOME things on the invoice, and..... PAy a "link" in the warf.

Thats the way things go this side - our gov has become truly negligent, complacent, and corrupt.

(speaking of - elections is MONDAY coming, and the killings have long started.

Last night they killed one of my friend's GOOD friends







- an acquaintances of mine).

But I guess thats the price to pay for change.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


MY MY MY

YOUR DAM RIGHT duke!









no seriously.

If i EVER , had the kinda funds to get my hands on that .

TRUST ME- thats where it would be going.

CUSTOMS IS SOOO Currupt in Jamaica.

some people have simple goods that they want to get - and CANT, or have to sell a body part to earn.

While others.... carry in cars - and have them INSTANTLY > driven home, - I mean, without even being checked our anything.

And the darn gov just doesnt care - why? - because THEY're involved.

uh - its so frustrating.

The reason my father's business didnt prosper is SOLELY because he's a true Christian, and didnt want to do what all his other successfull business friends did - "two lean, one straight" as they term it - i.e - only show SOME things on the invoice, and..... PAy a "link" in the warf.

Thats the way things go this side - our gov has become truly negligent, complacent, and corrupt.

(speaking of - elections is MONDAY coming, and the killings have long started.

Last night they killed one of my friend's GOOD friends







- an acquaintances of mine).

But I guess thats the price to pay for change.


actually... i could help you with that... i know where to get a gps tracker... talk to me when ya can, and im not jk O:


----------



## stargate125645

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zacbrain*


hes a kool member with that needed upgrades, and we helped him







.


OK, but why him specifically? Surely there are plenty of members that need upgrades.


----------



## The Duke

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


OK, but why him specifically? Surely there are plenty of members that need upgrades.


Frankly, this is the last of this type of happening here at OCN.
There are to many complications and then it brings out the Cyber Beggers too! We had more than a few show up in this Post.

Let me be clear, all this was offered to Grim, he in no way asked for anything!!!

So this is the last of this type of Post you will see.

If anyone cares to give something away, we have a freebies section for you to post in. That way the poster decides who gets it and how.


----------



## r3dh3adkid

any news on the rig grim? its been wayyyyyy too long now...


----------



## Nevaziah

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stargate125645*


OK, but why him specifically? Surely there are plenty of members that need upgrades.


well, you should have SEEN the specs on his pc. so we all decided to chip in to get him "something. I think he had the most outdated hardware, but isalso one of the MOST helpful members here on OC. his reputation is good, someone threw in a good idea and we jumped on it.

THIS SUCKS, we were ALL so hopefull of everything gettin there safely. If you were closer, like in the states or something, I would just grab any P4 system for about 120$ and DRIVE it down to ya.(ROADTRIP!!!!!)


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

It's been ...uh...5 months fella's......is this happening or not??

What have you received Grim??


----------



## Chozart

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Krunk_Kracker*


It's been ...uh...5 months fella's......is this happening or not??

What have you received Grim??


I think he has everything, except the monitor (lost in customs??) and the case.


----------



## Grim

I'm sooo sorry guys.

I'm really trying to get something up.
I REALLY dont want you all to feel that your efforts have been wasted.

But i need a monitor and a case.

I got a lil case - and I put the stuff together.
as well as borrowed my mum's monitor.

Its giving a lil trouble though, but I bet its the IDE cable.

I"ll have something up by this weekend ^_^


----------



## Krunk_Kracker

You dont exactly _NEED_ a case, lol. Set it up on top of the desk...get that beast runnin'! Look at Transonik's profile, thats how he goes


----------



## Grim

lol - true
see the thing is - I dont have a lot of space in our house.

I cant wait to leave (for more than that reason).

its three of us in that room (including 2 pesky kids)

sooo - that would be suicide! :|


----------



## Chozart

Make your own case. Or at least some sort of enclosure. Shouldn't be too hard with some wood and stuff







Even a box so you can just more or less lock up your hardware is good enough.


----------



## Grim

i think you're right ^_^

This thing is fine in that regard - just that I wont be able to move it.

TBT though - I just want an IDE and a SATA cable now ^_^.

(and a monitor of my OWN - but I have one i can use for now)


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Grim*


i think you're right ^_^

This thing is fine in that regard - just that I wont be able to move it.

TBT though -* I just want an IDE and a SATA cable now ^_^.*

(and a monitor of my OWN - but I have one i can use for now)


The duke said he was shipping them. I give him the address etc. so we just have to see!


----------



## Unknownm

Big thanks to *csm11* for donating 20 dollars to help fund grims rig!


----------



## prosser13

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Unknownm* 
Big thanks to *csm11* for donating 20 dollars to help fund grims rig!

And why does he need more money?


----------



## Peroxide

This has been going for a long time, I figured it would have been done by now.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prosser13* 
And why does he need more money?

oh! I'm talking with grim about it!. I'll post up when I get more information!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peroxide* 
This has been going for a long time, I figured it would have been done by now.

oh I should update the first post and explain why it's taking soo long


----------



## csm11

Hopefully it will cover the IDE and SATA cables or go towards shipping costs.


----------



## StormX2

aww hes lucky to get people to donate him parts liek that.

i donate parts to my buddy, he runs a 500 mhz dell pos and hsi wife uses the 550 mhz lol
but they play morrowind and silkroad (and other korean mmo's that are free) at like 4 fps lol.


----------



## csm11

Hey, if you aren't going to use the parts, might as well let someone use them that can.

Grim, are there any local stores that sell computer parts so customs doesn't get the imported parts anymore? Maybe donations can pile up and you can grab stuff locally.


----------



## lecastor

I think this is a really Good thing, Why do people have to post critical comments like "Why does he deserve this" or "Why does he need more". This is a very good thing for Grim. It's called Generosity from the very nice people on this forum. I'm not trying to start an argument, I'm just saying don't be critical of the generosity of others.


----------



## Criss

I just discovered this thread...

Is there anything left on the "to do" / buy list? I may have software, or random parts laying around. Just let me know.


----------



## Grim

Its all good man.

I REALLY dont want anything being lost in the mail again









(Its not quite complete - but I"m working on it from this side ^_^ )

(thanks for the notion though







)


----------



## The Duke

Aw crappolla, I'm sorry Grim, I've forgotten to send it








Promise to get it out ASAP, likely tomorrow!!!


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Duke*


Aw crappolla, I'm sorry Grim, I've forgotten to send it








Promise to get it out ASAP, likely tomorrow!!!


hey that's no problem duke!.. Thanks for shipping!


----------



## Grim

Yes - thats quite fine man ^_^.

Guys - I got into windoze today..

What more?

I played Source.

IT pwned my EYES OUT!
















(so I"m typing blind now).

DAAAAAAAAAAAMMM

ITS FASSSSST!









Freakin anti aliasing at 4x, res at 1024, EVERYTHING on MAX.
And I'm still clocking near 100FPS!!!!!









Massive
MAD!!!! lol

Pity is that things are kinda messy.

Open case (both sides), Fan bay for it - I cant find, so, no intake. - and I have no SATA cable to start loading back on my files.

But man! - that was fun


----------



## csm11

Good to hear. Hopefully we will see you around the OCN server sometime. Go ahead and update your specs at the bottom.


----------



## zacbrain

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Grim* 
Yes - thats quite fine man ^_^.

Guys - I got into windoze today..

What more?

I played Source.

IT pwned my EYES OUT!
















(so I"m typing blind now).

DAAAAAAAAAAAMMM

ITS FASSSSST!









Freakin anti aliasing at 4x, res at 1024, EVERYTHING on MAX.
And I'm still clocking near 100FPS!!!!!









Massive
MAD!!!! lol

Pity is that things are kinda messy.

Open case (both sides), Fan bay for it - I cant find, so, no intake. - and I have no SATA cable to start loading back on my files.

But man! - that was fun










good news! good news !







!!


----------



## csm11

Where are we at currently? Hopefully we have some progress.


----------



## Niko-Time

Yey


----------



## Unknownm

nothing. I never got any reports from grim. All I know and the rest of us know that he's got the system running!

*REMEMBER, The HURACANE PAST THOUGH WHERE HE LIVES SO THERE STILL REBUILDING THE THE POLLS THAT CARRIE THE INTERNETZ TO GRIM*


----------



## Christiaan

Nooo, not the internetz polez!

Take the dog and the chimney but not the intrawebz!!! lol

It's good to see he got most of the system and it's up and running. Nice thing you guys did.


----------



## zacbrain

sooo grim.. hows the rig? :O


----------



## shifty22123

Look...A guy from South Africa


----------



## Grim

haha. lul

Well ,its ok zac!







- running fine.

Play lots o games with it!







(cuz no internet).

My only trouble is a monitor (which, I STILL have not been able to procure as yet.. :/)

I'm using a friend's... TROUBLED.. TROUBLED one lol (chips out randomly).

My lovely.. dear 20" LCD monitor... is still yet to be seen









(not to mention the case - which - I can live with)

EVERYDAY, I feel SOOO DUMB, sad, and regretful of the fact, that I sent them through.. ordinary mail


----------



## hellsaber1973

haha so you have a monitor on the way? cuz i got an extra 17" lcd on the side


----------



## prosser13

A 20" (IIRC) LCD was sent out months ago but looks like it never arrived


----------



## Unknownm

yeah Grim on msn told me that the guys at the post office steal stuff














. So if we try to ship any screens it's going to be Stolen







GAHH!!!


----------



## Unknownm

updated first post


----------



## hellsaber1973

lol sry grim your post office people are evil lol


----------



## Grim

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hellsaber1973*


haha so you have a monitor on the way? cuz i got an extra 17" lcd on the side



I wish! :| - I have a monitor that shows half of the screen - in yellow!









yeah :[

If ONLY I had known - I would have sent it through UPS / DHL / fedex. You know...


----------

